# Epic problem OOC



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2007)

**EDIT 2008**

So after a bit of a hiatus, I'm back and am now recruiting more people for my epic campaign to replace some of those who won't be returning.  If you're interested, character generation rules and basic background follow.  We will be restarting the campaign from the beginning to accomodate for... complications... so you won't need to know about what's been happening so far (in fact, that's preferred ).

If Interested, please post your interest and any character concepts or questions. 

**END EDIT**

EPIC CAMPAIGN:

I'll be taking 4-6 characters. 
*Level 30*: Start with 450,000 XP.  You can spend it how you like on spell XP costs, Epic Spell creation, and Item Creation.  If you spend more than 15,000XP remember you'll be starting at a lower level.
*Stats*: 40 point buy, min 10 in any stat(before racial mods).  
*Age/Height/Weight*: up to you, within reason. But, If you want a 6'7", 300 pound human go ahead, likewise if you want your wizard to be 80.. just keep in mind in THAT case that death's just around the corner, and add up your age adjustments to stats.
*HP*: max at first, 3/4 (round down) after that. (d4=3, d6=4, d8=6,d10=7,d12=9)
*Resources*: Core + Complete, Spell Compendium, PHB 2, Dragon Magic, Races of the Dragon, no psionics (I don't dislike them, just don't know them well enough to DM for them).  NO cheap tricks (Use your own discretion on this part. If you think it might cause a problem, just ask....).   I'll not be using Errata, except in the cases where it was to clarify or reword spells that didn't make sense before. (IE Time stop does NOT have a duration, it is 'apparent' time, and thus cannot be made 'persistant'")

*Equipment*: 4,500,000 GP.  You can only buy MAGIC items from the DMG or ELH.  If you want an item that isn't pre-stated in one of these sources, you can have it only if your character is capable of making it themselves, and spends the neccesary gp/XP.  AFTER asking me if you can make the item.
No spending more than 1.5 Million GP on a single item, and NO intelligent items.

*Epic Spells*: Post them up first, and I'll tell you if it's allowed.  Generally I don't like the Epic SuperBuffs, but if they don't seem overpowering or too cheap (cost-wise), I'll give them too you.

*House Rules*: 
_Death_ - Instead of dying at -10, you die at -CON Score.. so if your constitution is 36, you don't die until -36.  IF your con happens to be below 10.. Well, tough luck, I guess.  Any effect that mentions the "Dying" state (normally -1 to -9) now reffers instead to this 'extended' dying state.
Vorpal is a +6(Epic) enhancement but you don't need to confirm.  Nat 20=head off.
Nat 1's are equal to a -20 on skill/ability checks, auto fail anything else.  Nat 20's are equal to a 40 on skill/ability checks, auto-succeed anything else.
We'll be using Invisiblecastle for rolls.
I do not use Massive Damage rules.
Mind Blank does not exist.  Neither does Superior Invisibility.  Mordenkainen's Disjunction does not destroy items that are in an intelligent creature's possession.
Diplomacy/Intimidate/Perform  have the 'fanatic' listing from the ELH removed.
Improved Metamagic and the Automatic quicken/still/silent feats work as in the ELH, not in the complete's.
Dire Charge is not 'first round only', it's whenever you make your first charge against any given individual in an encounter (IE 3 opponents means you could dire charge each once).
*New Spell*: _PowerSight_ lvl 2 spell(All classes). Duration: Instantaneous Casting Time: 1 Swift Action. Description Gives ECL of single target, if within 10 of caster level, or general estimate if more than 10 removed.
*Others will be posted as they come up, and I'll point them out later in the thread so you'll know about them.  If I post it after you've done major work on a character and the rule I post messes your character, talk to me about it.*
*Also see Campaign background for info that may affect character creation*

*Campaign Background*
I'll be setting the campaign in a 'generic' multiverse.. or at least as generic as Epic gets.. with one interesting twist..
 All Epic Characters are actually starting OUTSIDE of the Prime Material Plane, as there is currently a "Legend Ban" on all things "Epic" on the Prime.  This ban was imposed centuries ago by the people themselves.  Epic powers were tearing the world apart and preventing the common populace from living their lives, so after a long argument spanning multiple debates, multiple planes, and several large-scale battles, a powerful group of Epic individuals and demigods managed to expel all Legendary powered beings, and all Outsiders from the plane.  The only exceptions were the Greatest of Dragons(Wyrms and Great Wyrms), who stayed to watch over the plane, and went to sleep, never heard from again.

The shutting out of all this power had a seperate effect, though.. it cut the prime off from the gods, preventing prayers and worship from reaching them and preventing them from reaching the mortals.  It also prevented Souls from leaving the Prime, causing a horrid rise in the number and power of the undead.  Eventually it was discovered that there WAS a way into the plane, available only through a special demiplane created by the ones who initiated the "Legend Ban".  This Demiplane, known as "The Observatory", has since become a central figure in planar politics and economics.  Although the Observatory is completely under the control of the "Gatekeepers" as they call themselves, they do allow some things through.  Money, trinkets, non-epic beings, Souls, prayers and worship, and most importantly Information flow freely.

Recent information however has been very disturbing.  There have been tales of people roaming the world.. people who have power only heard of in Legends.  The Gatekeepers hired the most poweful Prime Plane adventurers (6 lvl 18-20 characters) to discover what was going on.  They found a single one of these people, a half-red dragon who introduced herself as "The Disciple", and then proceded to cleave them in to several small pieces before dispelling the Gatekeeper's Scrying.  The entire encounter including her introduction lasted 20 seconds.  Witnesses to the scrying described her fighting style as a combination of 3 powerful, ancient styles, all of which were only able to be mastered by 'legendary' figures.  

A week later, the Great Dragons awoke.  Seemingly not of their own free will, the dragons began raiding and destroying villages randomly.  The largest Red, Gold, Silver, and Black dragons each were witnessed bearing Riders.. 2 powerful mages, a man who seemed to breath dragonsfire more powerful than any of the dragons, and a black-plate clad Warrior.

In further investigations over the next few months, the Gatekeepers and Observers discovered a 6th 'legend', an unstoppable planeswalker who could exit the Prime and reenter at will.  THEN, they found out about the 7th...

Two days ago, A signal for help was sent from the Observatory demiplane that seperates the prime.  By the time help arrived, the gatekeepers were all dead, from various means.  Shredded, burnt, beheaded, dismembered, electrocuted, disintegrated, some dead from old age... Any possible way death could happen had happened on that demiplane.  THAT, in the end, was the only break they got though, because one of the members died of slow bleeding, and before he went, managed to inscribe a message telling what had happened.  They had finally managed to track down the 7th man, discovering who he was, what their plan was, and finally.. how to stop them.  Unfortunately, the 7th discovered them and slaughtered them.

Here was the final message from the Observatory, recorded in a memory crystal (Magical equivalent of a dvd that can record a message then play it back using illusions): 

"I haven't much time, I'll be dead in a few minutes.  We've found out a lot.. it's worse than we thought.  They've broken the Ban, they had help.. we dont know who, but it was one of the greater gods.  maybe more than one..  They're destroying the balance in there, looking for something, some obelisk they think will grant them untold powers.  Our archives show that this obelisk is the reason legendary power first happened on the Prime, and the reason the original Gatekeepers locked it away from Legendary powers.  Nothing else is known of it nor was it's location recorded.  We believe this 7th man, the 'Master', has managed to harness some of it's power without even finding it.. He seems to be able to make anything he says happen without even channeling magic. He looked at Edward, said _"Die"_, and Edward did.  No magic gathered, no spell cast, Edwards wards didn't protect him a damn.  This man ransacked all of our information, and then shouted _"Die a thousand different ways"_, and people started dropping.. Guess I'm ....the lucky ..... one."  The man stops and his head falls backwards.. a few seconds later he coughs and struggles back up, lifting the memory crystal closer so you can hear his weak words.  "There's still a chance.  We found... information to... stop them... I destroyed it so he wouldn't know.  There's a Foretelling of heroes bearing Marks on their wrist.  They can enter the Prime.  There's an old man there, he'll find you, he'll.... he'll know what to.."  At this point, the man slumps back, dead.  Beside him, drawn in his blood, was a picture... a mark.  The same mark that appears on each of the PC's Wrists.  It appears to be a written symbol in an ancient language, though no magic or linguist has ever been able to decipher it.  It has appeared seemingly at random on people since the Ban.. never more than a dozen at a time, and they all seemed to gain power exponentially until dieing of seemingly freak accidents.

Other Epic's have allready tried to get through the gate, but it seems even without the Gatekeepers the ban is holding them out.  This hasn't stopped hundreds of demons and devils and would be.. 'entrepreneurs' from swarming the place, though, attempting to reenter the material plane.   An Interplanar comitee of Demigods, Legends, Dragons, and Angels has invited you all to the Observatory, told you everything outlined here, and are now asking for your help.  There are currently several 'marked' individuals in the room.  Some of you know each other personally, all of you know 'of' each other, because the Marked are like celebrity's.  There are others on the way, though not all of you can go through to the Prime.  Any others who choose to help will have to await their turn as.. 'backup.'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2007)

. .


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd love a chance to play an undead caster of some sort. I picture him residing in an illusory castle on the plane of Shadow, conducting bizarre experiments beyond the Ken of mortal men. Would a PC shade be allowed?

Also, do you have any alignment restrictions? I was considering lawful evil, but only evil is-as-much as he doesn't care about other beings. However, such a threat as has been described is unteniably dangerous to ongoing experiments. EXTREMELY lawful, only a wee bit evil. If you don't have any problem with the lawful-evil bit, but would rather I not play an undead, how does a Rakshasa sorcerer strike you?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to post my interest (I would love to try an epic level Gish or Wizard character), but I need to preclude this by asking what kind of commitment will you be giving the game? Epic level PC design is far too time intensive without some assurance that the game will be of a lasting nature.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2007)

Well Rhun, as I stated in my opening post, that was one of my concerns as well, though I believe this will have lasting power, provided _everyone_ puts effort into it.  I for one am planning on a long haul.

Pallandrome - No problem.  This is kind of a "you're the chosen ones.  Deal with it" hook instead of a "Everybody's friends" hook.  As for playign a Shade.. that's fine.  If it's from one of the listed books and has a printed Level Adjustment (that doesn't say Cohort/familiar), it's good.. BUT guys, still ask anyways, just incase i missed something like "The Diety template" or something stupid like that.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2007)

I am very interested in this. Perhaps an epic sorceror/spontaneous caster, monk, or druid...

I've got pre-existing characters I could adapt.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2007)

NEW book added to list of available Resources - PHB2. (Forgot about it).  I won't be using DMG2, though.  I would add the Races books, but i only own Races of Dragons and I REALLY dislike PDF's.  once again though, if you want something from outside the sources, ask.

PS - By SHADE, did you mean Shadow?  if not, where's Shade from so I can read specifics?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm up for it,  I'm thinking of doing a human, or a half elf paladin, and whats the odds of getting a dragon mount? lol.  Well, I should amened that, because I haven't looked and seen what cool PRCs I could be, but will most likely stay The but kicking for goodness paladin.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm interested in joining as a bard. I just have one question. Can I use Words of Creation from BoED. Also, quick question about Words of creation. Since it basically doubles all numeric effects, would it apply to Inspire Excellence (Epic feat granting an additional Bardic Music ability)?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> PS - By SHADE, did you mean Shadow?  if not, where's Shade from so I can read specifics?




Heh, I did. But alas, I've not been able to locate a LA for it, so I'll go with the Rakshasa idea instead (which has grown on me anyways).

Thus I throw Salarassa the Rakshasa into the hat. He's a lawful evil interplanar arms dealer and information broker. As his empire expanded, he found that dealing with the forces of good was even more profitable than dealing with the forces of evil (less like to try the backstab option, for one thing). His inherently evil nature was overthrown by his inherently GREEDY nature, and Salarassa has, ever since, done his best to curb his baser instincts. Through a massive network of spies and mystic servants, Salarassa prides himself on being able to provide whatever magical or informational goods a customer desires, for the right price. He is just as happy selling a Holy Avenger to a paladin, as he is selling a Celestial Bane Greataxe to a Balor.

The recent events on the Prime Material have caught Sals' attention for a few very good reasons. First, several of his better customers have recently been slaughtered, which irks him greatly. Second, interplanar turmoil, despite popular opinion, makes sales absolutely plummet. Finally, and most importantly, the situation represents for Sal the opportunity to possibly have direct operations on the Prime Material. In the past, all such operations have been through intermediaries. While this is acceptable, and even appropriate, for many occasions, it has from time to time cost Sal quite the deal.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 2, 2007)

Alright, I have what I would like to be,  it's a half elven lvl 15 paladin/ 5 purple dragon knight/ 10 divine emissary

He would have the background of something like a typical paladin that got lucky and survived his war with evil to this day and amassed a huge army, which for obvious reasons will do him no good in this campaign, but became a great leader, rallying his troops, protecting them the best he could, and smiting down those who dropped his comrades.  Then his deity (which will mostly likely be Corellon Larethian unless you've different gods for this campaign, then I would have to look.) would have approached him at a certain point, maybe telling him of future events, or maybe just preparing him for them by making him his divine emissary.  I flesh it out more, but that's just the basic jist of it to get an understanding of why the Prcs I picked.  If you've a problem with me having two of them then let me know, and I'll figure out something else, but that's my idea for now 
[sblock]hints again at the fact that I would love a dragon mount, but will deal without one if that is your wish lol[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm interested. There's a cleric I've had for a couple of epic games that died in the crib that I'd like to adapt for this game. I have a couple of questions. Would divine persistent be considered a cheap trick? And would the Destiny domain from Races of the Wild be allowable?

Here's the previous versions of the character from the previous campaigns. I would, of course, adapt him to fit the rules and background particulars of your campain
[sblock=Orgesht - Eye of Profane Truth version]Description:
Orgesht usually wears the guise of foppish aristocrat. A voluminously plumed stuffed torus hat sits atop plucked brows and intensely blue but jolly eyes. The features of his cleanshaven face are narrow but attractive. He wears a large deeply pleated, gold embroidered houppelaude trimmed in ermine. Below it, his calves are shown to advantage in silken hose. Ardorning his feet are a pair of pointed shoes exaggerated into a lazy curl.

This fanciful appearance is an illusion however. Beneath it, Orgesht typically takes on the form of a hulking grey-skinned humanoid with an elongated jaw and vicious over-sized claws.  Blue eldritch flames crackle from the hollows of his deep set eyes. Incongruous on the charcoal skinned black robed figure, a set of angel's wings protude from his back with an elegant silver trimmed cloak hanging between them. He carries a gnarled of willow that exudes an aura of danger and menace.


```
Orgesht Neutral Human Cleric 26/Hierophant 3/Contemplative 1 of the Perfect

Having seen the paths of fate at the moment of his creation, Orgesht has little hope that any of the events surrounding the Eye of Profane Truth will come to a good end. Yet, the taint did little to diminish the strength of his connection to the Perfect. He is grateful for what little time is left before the unmaking of all things. But he is torn between a (somewhat corrupted) sense of duty and the desire to enjoy himself while he can.

Str 23  +6  Base 8  Cost 0 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Visage +4
Dex 21 +5 Base 8 Cost 0 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Visage +2
Con 32 +11 Base 15 cost 8 Inherent +5 Enhancement +8 Visage +4
Int 22 +6 Base 14 cost 6 Inherent +4 Enhancement +2 Visage +2
Wis 46 +18 Base 18 cost 16 Inherent +5 Enhancement +12 Levels +7 Visage +4
Cha 30 +10 Base 16 cost 10 Inherent +4 Enhancement +6 Visage +4

HP 510 (28*6=168)+8+4+(30*11=330) + 47 Temporary
AC  54 (10 base +5 Dex +9 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +18 
Unnamed:Monk +1 Natural) 39 Touch 31 Flat 
Init +9
Move 60' ground (30 base +10 Celerity Domain X .75 Blink X 2 Boots) 60' air

Fortitude 38 (14 base +11 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Reflex 24 (6 base +5 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Will 47 (16 base +18 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)

BAB +25 (+18 without Divine Power)
Melee Attack +40 (+25 BAB +6 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Attack +36 (+25 BAB +5 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)

1  Cleric 1  Extend Spell, Domain Spontaneity: Destiny
2  Cleric 2
3  Cleric 3  Power Attack 
4  Cleric 4
5  Cleric 5
6  Cleric 6  Improved Bull Rush 
7  Cleric 7
8  Cleric 8
9  Cleric  9  Leap Attack
10  Cleric 10
11  Cleric 11
12  Cleric 12  Shock Trooper
13  Cleric 13
14  Cleric 14
15  Cleric 15  Improved Initiative
16  Cleric 16
17  Contemplative 1
18  Hierophant 1  Divine Metamagic Persistent, Bonus Persistent Spell
19  Cleric 17
20  Cleric 18
21  Cleric 19  Improved Spell Capacity
22  Hierophant 2  Bonus Quicken Spell
23  Hierophant 3  Bonus Twin Spell
24  Cleric 20  Improved Spell Capacity 
25  Cleric 21
26  Cleric 22  
27  Cleric 23  Multispell, Bonus: Improved Metamagic
28  Cleric 24
29  Cleric 25
30  Cleric 26  Improved Metamagic, Bonus: Improved Metamagic

Skill points 165 (20+ 29*5)
Concentration 41 (28 ranks +11 Con +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Gather Information 28 (16 ranks +10 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Jump 18 (8 ranks +6 Str +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Arcana 16 (8 ranks +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge Planes 16 (8 ranks +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge Religion 23 (15 ranks +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Listen 38 (16 ranks +18 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness)
Sense Motive 53 (33 ranks +18 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spellcraft 9 (1 rank +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spot 32 (6 ranks +18 Wis +5 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness)
Tumble 25 (16 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device 28 (16 ranks +10 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck)

Domains: Destiny, Celerity, Travel

Spells  6 10+1/10+1/9+1/9+1/9+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/4+1/3+1
0th Read Magic X3, Light, Detect Poison, Mending
1st Omen of Peril (Rod) X3, Scholar's Touch (RoD), Resurgence (CDiv) X4, Endure Elements, Comprehend Languages, Domain – Omen of Peril
2nd Deeper Darkness, Lesser Restoration X2, Divine Insight (Cadv) X2, Shatter, Desecrate, Stretch Weapon (PHbII) X3, Domain - Augury
3rd Magic Vestment X1[1 used], Speak with Dead, Alter Fortune (PHbII) X5, Spikes, Domain – Fly
4th [s]Greater Magic Weapon[/s], Assay Resistance (CArc) X2, Quickened Spikes X2 Divination, Identify Transgressor (BoVD), [s]Psychic Poison[/s] (BoVD), [s]Persistent Divine Favor[/s], Domain - Haste
5th, Plane Shift, True Seeing, Superior Resistance X1[1 used], [s]Extended Ghost Touch Weapon[/s], Quickened Revenance (Cdiv) X3, Raise Dead, Domain – Quickened Dimension Door
6th Quickened Spell Resistance X2, Quickened Righteous Might X2, [s]Persistent Masochism[/s], [s]Persistent Sadism[/s], [s]Energy Immunity[/s], Domain – Warp Destiny (RoD)
7th, Quickened Heal X2, Quikened Energy Immunity, Renewal Pact, Greater Bestow Curse (RoD), Persistent Divine Power X1[1 used], Domain – Greater Teleport
8th Twinned Destruction, Quickened Greater Bestow Curse, Brilliant Blade (Carc), [s]Moment of Prescience[/s], Chain Dispel, Fire Storm, Quickened Holy Star, Domain – Improved Blink (Cdiv)
9th [s]True Resurrection[/s](used to spontaneously cast Choose Fate), Miracle, Gate, Quickened Twinned Greater Bestow Curse, [s]Greater Visage of the Deity[/s] (good)(CDiv), Quickened Brilliant Blade, Quickened Twinned Destruction, Domain - Time Stop (Maximized via Incense)
10th Quickened Twinned Chain Dispel, Quickened Greater Visage of the Deity (good), Quickened Twinned Fire Storm, Quickened Mass Heal Domain – Quickened Time Stop
11th Quickened Twinned Implosion, Quickened Twinned Miracle X2, Domain – Quickened Time Stop


Equipment

'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Marrowcrushing Sizing Magebane Quarterstaff of Frost 200,600
+2 Sling 8,300
50 +1 Sling Bullets (15 Magebane, 5 Construct Bane, 5 Abberration Bane, 5 Human Bane, 5 Evil Outsider Bane, 5 Undead Bane, 5 Magical Beast Bane, 5 Dragon Bane) 8,350
2 Gloves of Storing 10,000gp ea 20,000
Dyrr's Impervious Vestments (+9 armor) 123,000
Bracer's of Epic health (+8) 640,000
Periapt of Epic Wisdom +12 1,440,000
Cloak of Charisma +6 36,000
Ring of Protection +5 50,000
Ring of Spell-Battle 67,500
Ring of Invisibility (not worn) 20,000
Boots of Swiftness 256,000
Hat of Disguise 1,800 
Monk's Belt 13,000
Eyes of the Eagle 2,500
Luckstone 20,000
Nightstick 7,500
Handy Haversack 2,000
10 Incense of Meditation 4,900gp ea 49,000
4 vials Sculptor's slime 750gp ea (ss) 3,000
20 doses Baccaran 10gp ea 200
40 doses Devilweed 6gp ea 240

Manuals and Tomes (used)

4 Manuals +5 137,500 gp ea 550,000
2 Manual +4 110,000 gp ea 220,000

Ioun Stones

Dusty rose Prism +1 insight bonus to AC 5,000 gp
Dark blue Rhomboid Alertness (as the feat) 10,000 gp
Iridescent Spindle Sustains creature without air 18,000 gp
Pale green Prism +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks 30,000 gp
Orange Prism +1 caster level 30,000 gp
Scarlet and blue Sphere +2 enhancement bonus to Intelligence 8,000 gp

Rods

1 Metamagic Quicken Rod 75,500
Greater Metamagic Quicken Rods 170,000gp ea 170,000

Pearls of Power

2 2nd 4,000gp ea 8,000
2 4th 16,000gp ea 32,000
2 5th 25,000gp ea 50,000
4 6th 36,000gp ea 144,000
7th 49,000
8th 64,000
3 9th 81,000pg ea 243,000

Scrolls (cast on self)

Arcane Sight 375
Scent 150
Permanency on Arcane Sight  8,875 
Permanency on Improved Blindsight 14,375 
Permanency on Scent 6,375 
Permanency on Tongues 8,875 
Contingency 1650 (Teleport 205 feet from caster when the area he's in is targeted with Mage's Disjunction, unobstructed path if possible)

Scrolls (unused)

30 Lion's Charge 375gp ea 11,250
39[1 used] Shapechange (caster lvl 20) 4,500gp ea 180,000
4 Contingency 1650gp ea 6,600
19[1 used] False Life (caster lvl 10) 500gp ea 10,000
10 Shield (caster lvl 3) 75gp ea 750

Spell Components 10,000 + 10 5,000gp diamonds 60,000

15,235 gp extra funds


Permanent Spells

Arcane Sight caster lvl 5
Improved Blindsight caster lvl 9
Scent caster lvl 3
Tongues caster lvl 5


Persistent Spells

Choose Fate (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 31
Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 31
[S]Improved Blink (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 31[/s](not yet cast)
Divine Power caster lvl 31
Divine Favor caster lvl 31
Sadism caster lvl 31
Masochism caster lvl 31

31hr Spells

Magic Weapon caster lvl 31
Magic Vestment caster lvl 31
Superior Resistance caster lvl 31
Moment of Prescience caster lvl 31
Psychic Poison caster lvl 31

24 hr Spells

Energy Immunity (fire) caster lvl 31

10 hr Spell (extended 10min/lvl or 1hr/lvl @ 10CL)

Ghost Touch Weapon caster lvl 31
False Life  caster lvl 10

200 min Spell (continuously renewed when not resting)

Shapechange  caster lvl 20

Triggered Spells

Contingency caster lvl 31
```

Storm Giant Form
AC 66 (10 base +8 Dex +9 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +18 Unnamed:Monk +12 Natural -2 Size) 40 touch 40 flat 
Fully Buffed AC 80 (10 base +8 Dex +9 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement to Armor +2 Enhancement to Natural +1 Insight +18 Unnamed:Monk +16 Natural -4 Size +10 Cover) 48 touch 54 flat
Fully Buffed HP 600 + 47 temporary
Init +13
Move 90 ground 90 air
Fortitude 41 (13 base +15 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck) (46 with Righteous Might)
Reflex 27 (6 base +8 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Will 48 (15 base +18 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Iron Will)
Melee Attack +54 (+25 BAB +22 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence -2 Size)
Damage 2d6 + 2d6 (Vicious) + 1d6 (Frost) + 30 (+22 Str +5 Enchancement +3 Luck) + 2 Con drain (1d6 damage to weilder)
Fully Buffed Attack 58 (+25 BAB +28 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence -4 Size)
Fully Buffed Full Power Attack Leaping Charge Damage 6d6 + 116 (Righteous Might & Spikes) 



Astral Stalker Form
AC 75 (10 base +12 Dex +9 Armor +10 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +18 Unnamed:Monk +10 Natural) 51 touch 45 flat 
Fully Buffed AC 87 (10 base +11 Dex +9 Armor +10 Deflection +5 Enhancement to Armor +2 Enhancement to Natural +1 Insight +18 Unnamed:Monk +12 Natural -1 Size +10 Cover) 59 touch 58 flat
Fully Buffed HP 600 + 47 Temporary
Init +16 (+15 with Righteous Might)
Move 90 ground 90 air
Fortitude 51 (13 base +15 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +10 Unnamed: Unearthly Grace) (54 with Righteous Might)
Reflex 41 (6 base +12 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +10 Unnamed: Unearthly Grace) (40 with Righteous Might)
Will 58 (15 base +18 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +10 Unnamed: Unearthly Grace +2 Iron Will)
Melee Attack +49 (+25 BAB +15 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Damage 1d6 + 2d6 (Vicious) + 1d6 (Frost) + 23 (+15 Str +5 Enchancement +3 Luck) + 2 Con drain (1d6 damage to weilder)
Fully Buffed Attack +54 (+25 BAB +21 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence -1 Size)
Fully Buffed Full Power Attack Leaping Charge Damage 4d6 + 105 (righteous Might & Spikes) 
Poison DC 31
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elezaeren - Prophecy of the Child version]

```
Neutral Good Cleric 26/ Hierophant 1

Str 23 +6 (8 Base) (0 Cost) (+5 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)
Dex 20 +5 (8 Base) (0 Cost) (+4 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+2 Visage)
Con 28 +9 (14 Base) (6 cost) (+4 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)
Int 20 +5 (12 Base) (4 cost) (+4 Inherent) (+2 Enhancement) (+2 Visage)
Wis 38 +14 (17 Base) (13 cost) (+5 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+6 Levels) (+4 Visage)
Cha 26 +8 (13 Base) (5 cost) (+3 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)

HP 452 [27d8 levels + 243 Con +  45 Temporary (Divine Power and False Life)]
AC 46 (10 base +5 Dex +6 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +14
Unnamed:Monk) 35 Touch 41 Flat
Init +5
Move 30' ground 60' air

Fortitude 36 (13 base +12 Con +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Reflex 22 (6 base +5 Dex +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Will 38 (13 base +14 Wis +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)

BAB +27 (+18 without Divine Power)
Melee Attack (staff) +42 [+27 BAB (Divine Power) +6 Str +5 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)]
Melee Attack (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like) +44 [+27 BAB (Divine Power) +6 Str +7 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)] 
Melee Damage (Staff) 3d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 14 + (2 Con damage)  (Does 1d6 to weilder)
Melee Damage (Staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like) 5d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 14 + (2 Con damage)  (Does 1d6 to weilder)
Ranged Attack (Sling) +38 (+27 BAB +5 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Attack (Bane bullet vs. proper type) +39 (+27 BAB +5 Dex +3 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Damage (sling) d4 +8
Ranged Damage (Bane bullet vs. proper type) d4 + 2d6 + 8

Stats in [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/monsters/gloom.htm]Gloom[/url] form
Str 47 Dex 58 Con 43 AC 76 Init +24 Fort 39 Reflex 40 
Melee Attack (staff) +54 [+27 BAB Divine Power) +18 Str +5 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)]
Melee Attack (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like abilities) +56 (+27 BAB +18 Str +7 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Melee Damage (staff) 3d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 33 + (2 Con damage)  (does 1d6 to weilder) 
Melee Damage (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like abilities) 5d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 33 + (2 Con damage)  (does 1d6 to weilder) 
Ranged Attack (sling) +57 (+27 BAB +24 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence) 
Ranged Attack (Bane bullet vs. proper type) +58 (+27 BAB +24 Dex +3 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence) 
Ranged Damage (sling) d4 +20
Ranged Damage (Bane bullet vs. proper type) d4 + 2d6 + 20
Fear gaze DC30, 13d6 Sneak Attack, Blindsight 60 ft., opportunist (AoO vs. opponent struck by ally), quiescence (+20 Move Silently), SR 35, DR 10/epic

Level 1: 	Cleric 	 	Domain Spontaneity: Destiny (CDiv), Persistent Spell (CArc), Extend Spell (bonus)
Level 2: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 3: 	Cleric 	 	Divine Metamagic: Persistent Spell (CDiv)
Level 4: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 5: 	Cleric 		
Level 6: 	Cleric 	 	Quicken Spell
Level 7: 	Cleric 		
Level 8: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 9: 	Cleric 	 	Power Attack
Level 10: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 11: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 12: 	Cleric 	 	Improved Bull Rush
Level 13: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 14: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 15: 	Cleric 	 	Leap Attack (CAdv)
Level 16: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 17: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 18: 	Cleric 	 	Shock Trooper (Cwar)
Level 19: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 20: 	Hierophant   Twin Spell (bonus) (CArc)
Level 21: 	Cleric 	 	Improved Spell Capacity
Level 22: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 23: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 24: 	Cleric 	 	Multispell, Improved Spell Capacity
Level 25: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 26: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 27: 	Cleric 	       Improved Metamagic, Improved Metamagic

Skill points 180 (24+ 26*6)
Concentration 29 (9 ranks +11 Con +1 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item)
Diplomacy 50 (30 ranks +8 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck +10 Item)
Hide 18 (4 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item) cc (Invisible)
Jump 18 (8 ranks +6 Str +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Arcana 24 (8 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +9 Item)
Knowledge Nature 29 (10 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +12 Item) cc
Knowledge Planes 24 (8 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +9 Item)
Knowledge Religion 22 (15 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Listen 25 (0 ranks +18 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck +5 Item) cc
Move Silently 12 (0 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +5 Item) cc (32 in Gloom form)
Spellcraft 38 (30 rank +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spot 31 (0 ranks +18 Wis +5 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item) cc
Tumble 20 (4 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy +7 Item) cc
Use Magic Device 26 (10 ranks +8 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck +6 Item) cc

Domains: Destiny (RoD), Planning (CWar)

Spells 6 9+1/9+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3+1/2+1

0th Read Magic X3, Light, Detect Poison, Mending
1st Omen of Peril (Rod) X3, Scholar's Touch (RoD) X2, Resurgence (CDiv) X2, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Domain – Omen of Peril
2nd Darkness, Lesser Restoration X2, Divine Insight (Cadv) X4, Shatter X2, Domain - Augury
3rd Magic Vestment, Speak with Dead, Delay Death X2 (RoD updated in Spell Com), Spikes (CDiv updated in Spell Com) X2, Meld Into Stone, Chain of Eyes (CDiv), Domain – Delay Death (RoD)
4th Greater Magic Weapon, Assay Resistance (CArc) X3, Revenance (CDiv), Freedom of Movement, Mass Resurgence (CDiv), Divine Power, Domain - Status
5th True Seeing, Superior Resistance, Stalwart Pact (CDiv) X3, Raise Dead, Quickened Spikes X2, Domain – Detect Scrying
6th Quickened Revenance (CDiv), Energy Immunity (CArc) X2, Heal, Quickened Freedom of Movement, Word of Recall, Domain – Warp Destiny (RoD)
7th, Renewal Pact (CDiv) X4, Twinned Flamestrike, Greater Bestow Curse (RoD), Domain – Greater Scrying
8th Brilliant Blade (Carc), Moment of Prescience, Chain Dispel (PHbII) x2, Fire Storm x2, Domain – Moment of Prescience
9th True Resurrection(used to spontaneously cast Choose Fate), Quickened Twinned Flame Strike, Twinned Greater Bestow Curse (RoD), Miracle, Gate, Greater Visage of the Deity (good)(CDiv), Domain - Time Stop
10th Twinned Fire Storm, Mass Heal, Extended Miracle, Domain – Time Stop
11th Quickened Twinned Destruction, Twinned Miracle, Domain – Quickened Time Stop

Equipment

'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Marrowcrushing (BoVD) Ghost-touch Magebane (CArc) Quarterstaff of Frost 200,600
+2 Sling 8,300
50 +1 Sling Bullets (15 Magebane, 5 Construct Bane, 5 Abberration Bane, 5 Human Bane, 5 Evil Outsider Bane, 5 Undead Bane, 5 Magical Beast Bane, 5 Dragon Bane) 8,350
2 Gloves of Storing 10,000gp ea 20,000
Bracer's of Health (+6 Con) 36,000
Periapt of Wisdom +6 36,000
Cloak of Charisma +6 36,000
Aegis Ring (Protection +5, Invisibility) 80,000
Ring of Spell-Battle (CArc) 67,500
Boots of Speed with +6 Dex 54,000
Vest of the Lion (Continuous Lion's Charge (Spell from Spell Compendium)) 48,000
Hat of Disguise with Int +2 6,700
Monk's Belt 13,000
Mask of Knowledge (+13 Know:Nature, +10 Diplomacy, +9 Know:Arcane, +9 Know:Planes, +7 Concentration, +7 Hide, +7 Spot, +7 Tumble, +6 UMD, +5 Listen, +5 Move Silent) 98,500
Luckstone 20,000
5 Nightsticks (Liber Mortis) 7,500gp ea 37,500
Handy Haversack 2,000
15 Incense of Meditation 4,900gp ea 73,000
Wand of Delay Death (Spell Compendium) 750

Manuals and Tomes (used)

2 Manuals +5 137,500 gp ea 275,000
3 Manual +4 110,000 gp ea 330,000
1 Manuel +3 82,500

Ioun Stones

Dusty rose Prism +1 insight bonus to AC 5,000 gp
Pale green Prism +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks 30,000 gp
Orange Prism +1 caster level 30,000 gp


Rods

1 Metamagic Quicken Rod 75,500
2 Greater Metamagic Quicken Rods 170,000gp ea 340,000
Rod of Absorbtion 50,000

Pearls of Power

2 2nd 4,000gp ea 8,000
2 4th 16,000gp ea 32,000
2 5th 25,000gp ea 50,000
4 6th 36,000gp ea 144,000
7th 49,000
8th 64,000
3 9th 81,000pg ea 243,000


Scrolls 

15 Shapechange (caster lvl 60) 13,500gp ea 202,500
4 Contingency 1650gp ea 6,600
19[1 used] False Life (caster lvl 10) 500gp ea 10,000
10 Shield (caster lvl 3) 75gp ea 750

28,450 gp in gems

Permanent Spells

Arcane Sight 
Darkvision
See Invisibility
Tongues

Persistent Spells

Choose Fate (RoD) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 28
Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (CDiv) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 28
Divine Power caster lvl 28
Divine Favor caster lvl 28


28hr Spells

Divine Insight (CAdv) caster lvl 28
Greater Mage Armor (Spell Compendium) caster lvl 28  
Magic Weapon caster lvl 28
Magic Vestment caster lvl 28
Superior Resistance (Spell Compendium) caster lvl 28
Moment of Prescience caster lvl 28


24 hr Spells

Energy Immunity (fire) (CArc) caster lvl 28

10 hr Spells

Shapechange caster lvl 60
False Life caster lvl 10

Triggered Spells

Contingency - Time Stop when area he's in is targetted by Mage's Disjunction
Stalwart Pact
Renewal Pact
```

When he first got the vision, Elezaeren was content to await the coming apocalypse deep in the arms of cold draughts and warm whores. He could have gone forth in the vain hope of changing fate. But it was the eyes that stopped him. The child in his vision looked nothing like the child in the village years before. But in both flames were reflected in their eyes like a window to hell. 

Years ago he had had another vision, the village of Sobalvarre was going to be overrun with vampires. Then, Elezaeren acted immediately in hopes of averting the coming disaster.  And it had seemed he was successful in cleansing the village of its vampiric taint. In the midst of that grim work he heard tell of a child that had disappeared. But when days of searching turned up nothing, the cleric eventually moved on. But Elezaeren soon returned upon seeing smoke high in the sky in the direction of Sobalvarre. His return was too late though, the village had been put to the torch after the utter slaughter of its residents. All that remain was the child, now a vampire. And in its soulless eyes, the cleric saw the flames of the ruined village reflected. 

Those flames still haunted him. And when the new vision came, that of a golden haired child before whom even the gods trembled, it was that much the worse. For fires also danced in those child’s eyes. But this time it was a reflection of the world itself in flames. In retrospect it seemed likely that this doom that awaited the world was the secret his mentor Kharzhain, had oft referred to with some amusement. The whole city of Vaelkar had been terrified of Kharzhain, which was why Elezaeren had run to the man’s castle when the city guard was trying to arrest him for stealing. It had over three decades ago, but Elezaeren could clearly remember standing in the courtyard with those _things_ watching him as the constables stood outside the gates hailing the manor lord. Even then K. had been venerable. He made his way out and across the courtyard at a pace so slow it was painful to watch. But with one palsied gesture from the ancient cleric, the guards paled and ran off. Then he turned to the youth and spoke, his voice a mixture of kindness and dark irony, “I’ve been waiting a very long time for you son. Come, there is much to be learned. And if I’m to teach you, there’s little time to learn it.”

Elezaeren’s apprenticeship was far from normal. Where many master’s where stingy with the information they imparted, Kharzhain was the opposite. He had his charge start by reading powerful magical tomes and practicing dangerous necromantic spells. Often he would make cryptic remarks like, “It was not given to me to see the glorious end, but through you I’ll at least have a hand in.” Kharzhain taught his student to supplicate himself before no gods, but instead to devote himself to Fate, for it was the one force before which even the gods themselves must bow. Elezaeren learned very quickly, but it was not long before his mentor’s health failed. On his deathbed the ancient cleric bequeathed his student his grand gnarled staff, Sorrow. 

Though not intelligent, the weapon proved to be a burden to wield. For malice was infused into its creation. Several times Elezaeren nearly died in battle despite being untouched by enemies. Each blow struck with the mighty staff extracted its price.

It was another memory that caused him to forbear warm companionship in favor of the cold malice of Sorrow. He was Elezaeren the Prophet, founder and hierophant of the Church of Fate. Yet he found his own prestige distasteful. Despite all his protestations, his congregation habitually fell to their knees when he hentered the room. Their worship was for him not fate. As the flock grew more fervent the cleric's disquiet grew. Finally he left the church leaving his second in charge. 

It was not long after that he began to hear ill word of his former church. Tales of sectarian battles with other faiths seemed to be on every tongue. Elezaeren returned, but once again he was too late. He returned to an empty building, his former follwers had been arrested by the king for various crimes. He considered breaking them out. Quite likely such a thing was entirely within his power. But he knew for a fact that such an act would bring only greater calamity. 

This time, with the world hanging in the balance, Elezaeren has decided he cannot not turn his back on his responsibility, even if the future cannot not be changed. With a hopeless he seeks other heroes of great renown.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

Question

Is the Ascetic Mage feat from Complete Adventurer okay? I ask because in the hands of an epic sorceror, you can get some pretty huge AC's going with it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Answer Time 
Ivellious - Dragon Mount OK, I believe there's a feat in Draconomicon that deals with it, if you've access you can use that.  Or if you'ld prefer, we can work together to figure something out.  Obviously the more powerful the dragon, the more likely it is he (or she) will think that THEY are the boss.

Also, I have no problem with mulitple prestige classes, just meet the pre-req's.  I rarely have epic characters with LESS than 2 prestige classes.

Darimaus - That all Sounds good, but no Word of Creation 'True Names'.  I know they're hard to get and not THAT powerful, but they take away some of the mystery.

Pallandrome - The Rakshassa is good.  

VoidRazor - By Divine Persistant do you mean Divine Metamagic : Persistant Spell? If so, no I don't consider that cheap.. you give up 2 feats and 7 turn attempts for 1 spell to be persistanted for free, it's good, it's effective, but it's not cheap.
Destiny Domain - Granted power?   (If something's from a source I haven't listed, you guys'll have to tell me what it does before I can make a decision.)
The two char's both look good, just one question.. how'd the one get a 60th caster level Shapechange?  or is that a typo?

BTW, Nice backstories those that've posted them.. Anybody else got a brief background/character outline?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Question
> 
> Is the Ascetic Mage feat from Complete Adventurer okay? I ask because in the hands of an epic sorceror, you can get some pretty huge AC's going with it.




Yep


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd like to try a pure cleric with the Madness domain (from the Srd), a person who has mastered their insanity and embraced it.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Answer Time
> Ivellious - Dragon Mount OK, I believe there's a feat in Draconomicon that deals with it, if you've access you can use that.  Or if you'ld prefer, we can work together to figure something out.  Obviously the more powerful the dragon, the more likely it is he (or she) will think that THEY are the boss.




Wow, that's a surprise....wasn't expecting you to go for it, but I'm not complaining.  Actually there is a way to do it from the epic hand book (I don't have the draconomicon so I wouldn't know what that feat that you're talking about is) and for how powerful I want the dragon, I obviously want something I can fly on and attack from, but also I don't want one that would just slaughter everything for the party, unless you're planning on sending us against lots and lots of evil creatures of doom then I'll take as big and bad a dragon I can get lol.  Also I'll start working on my character tonight, and I'll post him as soon as I have him done.  Who knows, a certain Rakshassa might have sold me my holy avenger


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

lol...I keep digging myself in deeper. 

Are dragon PC's appropriate? I'm thinking they might actually be a bit underpowered since their ECL's won't allow much in the way of class levels...but I have to ask.

Right now I have like...five concepts competing for supremecy in my head. One thing that would help to hear too is to what extent "optimizing" you expect/desire. Like, a dragon PC is pretty poor on an optimization scale, but it's pretty cool otherwise! A monk 1/sorceror6/PRC/PRC/PRC etc etc might be optimized and scarily so...but might be less entertaining.

With one high ECL character already submitted, it was looking to me like this might be a game to try a less-than-perfectly-badass epic concept...but I don't wanna do that if the challenges will be as for Board-Optimized Mega Giants. 

Anyway, concepts so far:

Monk/sorceror - Asian style concept of the daughter of an illicit mortal/divine tryst, featuring her now striving for a place among the immortals of the Jade Court.

Ranger/Scout/Beastmaster - Feral or quasi-feral human riding and fighting alongside a monstrous dire wolf. Vaguely inspired by...(mumblemononokemumble)... But only kinda! 

Wizard/Elemental Savant/?? - Wizard transcended to air elemental; storm queen and conjuration specialist. Lots of weather spells and summons.

Draconic sorceror (or dragon) - Either a sorceror seeking draconic apotheosis through mighty magicks, or a dragon eager to reconnect with its former Prime home.

Warlock artificer - I'd love it if warforged were allowed as races. If not, no biggie. This warlock is the result of intense magical self-experimentation, and he compulsively builds everything from items to constructs, being fascinated by the confluence of magic energy and material objects.

I realize these aren't backgrounds. Just showing you what I'm up against. 

I'll winnow these down and get some more details to ya toot sweet!


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 2, 2007)

I say go with the dragon, then you can be my mount lol.  Joke joke, but that really would make things easier


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahaha...I dunno man. You might not want a Young Adult silver dragon mount with ten class levels, or however the ECL's work.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Salarassa lvl7 Sorcerer/lvl5 Archmage/lvl8 Unseen Seer/lvl3 Blackguard
Lawful Evil Rakshasa. Male, 6'1 and 210lbs, red and gold fur, dark green eyes. 340 years old.

Str  12
Dex 14
Con 20
Int  18
Wis 14
Cha 46

Speed: 40

HP 236
AC 31
SR 43

Feats
Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
Spell Focus (Enchant)
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Leadership
Dimensional Jaunt [reserve]
Still Spell
Divine Vigor
Epic Leadership

Saves
Fort 33
Ref  30
Will  34

SKILLS (ranks+modifier+other=total)
Hide 8+2=10
Move Silently 8+2=10
Search 8+4=12
Spot 16+2=18
Sense Motive 26+2=28
Spellcraft 26+4+2 synergy=32
Bluff 26+18+4 racial(+8 if reading mind)=48
Listen 10+2=12
Perform 10+18=28
Knowledge: Planes 26+4=30
Knowledge: Arcane 26+4=30
Diplomacy 26+18+4 synergy=48

Equipment
Cloak of Epic Charisma +12
Gate Key
Staff of Power
Amulet of Natural Armor +5
Tome of Leadership and Influince +5 (used)
Robe of the Archmagi
Handy Haversack
Luck Blade (three wishes left!)
Force Shield Ring
Ring of Mind Shielding

SPELLS
lvl0, 6/day, Known - Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Message, Arcane Mark, Ray of Frost, Amanuesis*, Caltrops*
lvl1, 11/day, Known - True Strike, Endure Elements, Feather Fall, Ray of Enfeeblement, Comprehend Languages
lvl2, 11/day, Known - Eagles Splendor, Knock, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
lvl3, 10/day, Known - Fireball, Fly, Protection from Elements, Displacement
lvl4, 10/day, Known - Assay Spell Resistance*, Leomund's Secure Shelter, Ice Storm, Force Missiles*, Voice of the Dragon*
lvl5, 10/day, Known - Telekinesis, Cone of Cold, Sending, Contact Other Plane
lvl6, 8/day, Known - Analyze Dweomer, Greater Dispel Magic, Tensor's Transformation, Contengency (standard: Tensor's Transformation to activate when Body of War is cast)
lvl7, 7/day, Known - Brain Spider*, Body of War*, Synostodweomer*, Greater Teleport
lvl8, 8/day, Known - Polymorph Any Object, Moment of Prescience, Horrid Wilting
lvl9, 8/day, Known - Summon Elemental Monolith*, Wish, Energy Drain

* denotes that the spell can be found in the Spell Compendium



GORASHIK (advanced noble salamander cohort)


Str 30
Dex 11
Con 22
Int 16
Wis 15
Cha 15

284hp
AC32
Huge size
BaB/Grapple +23/+41

Fort 19
Ref 13
Will 15

additional feats: weapon focus (longspear), improved critial

+5 Axiomatic Huge Longspear +37/+32/+27/+22/+17
3d6+1d8Fire+20 crit:19-20, x3 (vs. Chaotic +2d6)
Tail Slap +31/+26/+21/+16/+11
3d8+1d8Fire+5 crit:20, x2
(More to come!)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Nephtys - I'm not using the SRD for the same reason as PDF's, but if you type out the domain I'll tell you if it's acceptable.

Pallandrome - Looking good, I'm already seeing tension between the Paladin and the Blackguard  ..  Also, you may want to reconsider the Staff of Planar Might on the grounds that none of its abilities will function on the Prime..  You can't summon outsiders b/c they've been banished, you can't gate anything in, and gating out will take you back to the Observatory.
Likewise, the Gatekey will function ON the Prime if you attune new keys to it, but not going from in to out or out to in.


BTW, The reason I'm ok with Dragons (PC's or mounts, etc) is b/c I'm basing this campaign off an old world I've Played in, and there were a lot of draconic interactions.. Dragon PCs, Dragon mounts, Dragon allies, Dragon badguys, etc, etc.. The campaign world involved a lot of dragons, and I'm comfortable with that.
As for a Draconic mount for a level 30 paladin.. I'ld prefer not to use the "Special Cohorts" thing from the ELH.. You'ld be getting the equivalent of an Ancient Green dragon(CR 21, 32 HD), which is better than a Dragon PC could play if we ignored LA completely!

SO.. here's how I'm going to do it.  We'll go off Silver's, Red's, and Gold's for the sake of simplicity. 
Silver Dragon: as PC - Mature Adult, 25HD, +5 LA.  
As Cohort - Adult, 22 HD.  (Requires Epic Leadership)
As Paladin Special Mount  - Young Adult, 20HD.  Requires 20,000GP donation to the dragon's hoard (But no extra feat required).  Gains Paladin Special Mount abilities 10 levels slower(Requires 10 lvls in paladin).

Red Dragon: as PC - Adult, 24HD, +6 LA.  
As Cohort - Adult, 22 HD.  (Requires Epic Leadership).
As Fiendish Servant(Blackguard) - Young Adult, 20 HD. Requires 20,000 GP Donation to the dragon's haord (But no extra feat required).  Gains Blackguard Fiendish Servant abilities 10 levels slower (Requires 10 levels in Blackguard).

Gold Dragon: As PC -Adult, 23HD, +7 LA.  
As Cohort - Young Adult, 20HD.  (Requires Epic Leadership)
As Paladin Special Mount  - Young Adult, 18HD.  Requires 20,000GP donation to the dragon's hoard (But no extra feat required). Gains Paladin Special Mount abilities 10 levels slower.  (Requires 10 lvls in paladin).

Draconomicon Feat(slightly altered): _Dragon Cohort_ - When you take a Draconic Cohort (Or Mount/Servant), It gains 2 HD.

If you take your Draconic Cohort AND Special mount as the same, they follow all the cohort rules, plus they gain your paladin(blackguard) special mount/servant abilities with no level penalty.  


I will not be further penalizing dragons after the start based on 'size increases' or aging.  Your LA reains static, and whenever you level up, you can choose to gain either a class level/prestige class level, or a Dragon Hit Die and all the associated benefits.  If you reach enough HD to 'age up', then your dragon is reaching maturity faster than usual.  Same goes for Cohorts, although Special Mounts/Fiendish Servants must take Dragon Hit Dice, not classes or prestige classes.

I like Dragons.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

...I have to do that you know, Jemal. I must...

Silver dragon. I can even roll that in some with the weather mage...focus on weather type spells for the caster levels.

Oh, and I'm assuming it's okay (though possibly not recommended) to take fewer dragon HD in exchange for class levels?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm interested in joining. Character concept coming shortly......


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohh, I was thinking only epic level beings were banned from entering the prime. Fair enough though, I'll get back to you with another nifty staff 

EDIT:Also, does this mean that summon monster spells do not work? BTW, I added a ring of mindshielding. It wouldn't do to overly bother our Paladin friend about such things now would it?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh oh, another pesky question!

*pesk pesk*

Can a dragon take Leadership and buy a "rider" cohort? Regular character who will sit on my back and be my buddy? Assuming I do, and take Epic Leadership besides, what's the max ECL of the cohort...assuming the Leadership bonus is more or less egregiously high?

2 less than my HD for ECL 23?

Or 2 less than my ECL, for ECL 28?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 2, 2007)

Is it okay to be either a human Wizard 1/ Beguiler 1/ Human Paragon 3/ Ultimate Magus 20/ Archmage 5 or a kobold Sorceror 1/ Wizard 4/ Ultimate Magus 20/ Master Specialist 4 using the Races of Dragon book?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

OK, I'm gonna put a hold on new submissions now.. THose that have expressed interest, congrats.  Others, feel free to say "Damn I wish someone would start ANOTHER epic game so I could play" (That way maybe I can play too).. 

So far the list of players and 'most probably PC concept posted yet is...
*Shayuri - Silver Dragon
*Pallandrom - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
*Ivellious - Dragonriding Paladin.
*Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter
Avalon - Ultimate Magus
VoidRazor - mellee (self-buff) Cleric 
Darimaus - Bard using Words of Creation
Rhun - Gish or Wizard.
Nephtys - Insane Cleric.


The ones with Stars are the character Concepts I'ld really like to include so far.  The others are still good, otherwise I would've said "no" by now, it's just that those first 3 fit so well with how I'm envisioning the campaign.  Also, Halfdragon/Half Ogre? TS is in.
  SO, Tailspinner, Shayuri, Pallandrom, and Ivellious are in the finals, and there's.. hmm.. 5 others.. Wasn't planning on running for 9.. Well, I'll take 2 or 3 of you.. Don't complete your full character yet, as Rhun said that's a fair bit of work, but DO post up some bit more background so we can figure out which ones would make for the most interesting, playable campaign.

Now for question answers: 

Avalon - Sure, but I WON'T be using the 'kobold aging with dragon age category' rules.

Pallandrom - No prob on the ring or a new staff.  Summoning 'works', as long as you don't summon something that breaks the ban (Epic or Outsider)... so it works a little.. 
You could summon dragons.. or elementals.. or badgers..

Shayuri - Yes, and just use the chart to figure out his level.. If your Level (Which I always assume for PC's to be ECL) + Cha mod is high enough, he'ld be lvl 28 (your Level-2)
As for exchanging HD for class levels - You may do so but your Dragon HD has to even you out to base HD for your age category at start. (IE for Silver - Adult would mean 22 Dragon HD, Young Adult means 19HD,etc).  Also, your LA would stay at +5.


HHMMM... Am I seeing 2 Dragonriders and a Half dragon Epic fighter?   Better hope people don't mistake you for the badguys.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pallandrom - No prob on the ring or a new staff.  Summoning 'works', as long as you don't summon something that breaks the ban (Epic or Outsider)... so it works a little..
> You could summon dragons.. or elementals.. or badgers..



 Excellent. 1d4+1 collosal feindish centipedes, here we come!



> HHMMM... Am I seeing 2 Dragonriders and a Half dragon Epic fighter?   Better hope people don't mistake you for the badguys.




Uhhh, yeah, cause we are totally not bad guys, nope not us!

>.>

<.<

>.>

Also, am I the only one among us who looks even REMOTELY normal? Not that I mind, I mean, I've got a massive charisma for a reason and everything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 2, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Also, am I the only one among us who looks even REMOTELY normal?




What do you mean by, "NORMAL"????


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and bow out of contention on this one. That will make room for somebody else. 


Good luck everyone! Have fun!


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Change Shape as a supernatural ability. OH yeah    I look like a regular member of the human nobility. Unless someone has true-seeing up (not at all unreasonable) or can detect magic (which would be blindingly bright) then they see nothing out of the ordinary.

Ohh, another question, how much would it cost to pey some wizard to cast a bunch of perminant effects on me?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> HHMMM... Am I seeing 2 Dragonriders and a Half dragon Epic fighter?   Better hope people don't mistake you for the badguys.




Naw because my paladin will talk them out of it.  Just don't hope pallandrome does anything lol



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Also, am I the only one among us who looks even REMOTELY normal? Not that I mind, I mean, I've got a massive charisma for a reason and everything, I'm just curious.




Depends on your definition of normal.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Heh, if I am doing anything...untoward, I'll make DARN sure to make circumspect.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, there's a list of spells under the permanancy spells that can be made permanent on 'another person' which are the only ones you could hire someone to do.
Such spells would cost Spell lvl X caster level X 10, (Keep in mind you also have to pay for the permanency, and both would use the same caster level, thus the higher of whichever), and an additional cost of 5GP/Xp spent on permanency.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Bah! None of those hold any value to me. Oh well.

Leadership question!

I'm taking Leadership and Epic Leadership as two of my feats to simulate the merchant empire I run out of my palace in the City of Brass. I'll keep it in operation using sending spells as needed, and by letting my second in command, a Noble Salamander take care of the personell management during my absence. The company itself is a large network of low level informants and contact stretching across the planes, with the 50 some-odd lvl5+ spellcasters supplying the low level magical items. Usually special commision peices (anything that requires above a 10th level caster to create) are personally acquired by myself or the Salamander, depending on who would make a more appropriate impression with the seller. My leadership is 49 (23 for level, +21 for charisma, +2 for great renown, +1 for special power, +2 for a base). This gives me the following...

Followers:
1st level - 1900
2nd level - 190
3rd level - 95
4th level - 48
5th level - 24
6th level - 12
7th level - 6
8th level - 3
9th level - 2
10th level- 1

Level 29 Cohort -  Advanced 29 hit dice Noble Salamander. Huge size, with all the appropriate gear.

Which brings me to my question...is all of this ok?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Avalon - Sure, but I WON'T be using the 'kobold aging with dragon age category' rules.




So does that mean that the dragonwrought feat is a no go?


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 2, 2007)

I am interested in playing this one.

My concept would require the Book of Exalted Deeds and The Player's Guide to Faerun.

*St. Sollars the Twice-Martyred
As told by Brother Jarvis, wandering monk of Ilmater:*

In the dark times after the Fall of Netheril and the Rise of the Inner Sea Nations, the common folk suffered immensely. Their outcries and pleas reached the god Ilmater, who desired no dominion or control of anyone or anything. To work his will, Ilmater sent his most trusted and faithful servant, Sollars, to Faerûn. Sollars was the epitome of Ilmater's teachings. In fact, he had been martyred for Ilmater's cause in a far off sphere, but in a sign from Ilmater, he was raised again to life, to show that suffering and death were not more powerful than perseverance, belief and compassion.
Sollars' work among the peasants and the poor attracted little notice from most powers. One power, however, took offense at this interloper and decided to end the Ilmater's influence in new areas before it could take root. Talos the Destroyer sent three servants to deal with Sollars. They trapped him in an almshouse in Calimport and took him to mountaintop temple dedicated to Talos. Here, for an entire year, the servants tortured and tormented Sollars.
They chained Sollars in manacles of unbreakable iron and conducted horrifying tortures and punishments. The three tried to break his will and make him doubt or renounce his god. But Sollars did none of these things; his faith was strong.
The first servant took Sollars to the fledgling northern Inner Sea lands and showed him terrified peasants stalked by wild creatures. Sollars wept blood at the sight, but he was chained and could do nothing to prevent it. He prayed that civilization would come and ease the suffering of these poor souls, and asked that their suffering fall upon him instead.
Ilmater manifested his will by causing the chains to glow. Sollars heard the voice of his beloved god in his mind telling him that what he hoped for would come to pass in the fullness of years. In frustration, the first servant of Talos broke Sollars' joints.
The second servant took Sollars to Chondath where a plague was ravaging the Vilhon Reach. The servant gloated, saying that suffering is in vain, because in the end, death would claim all. Sollars wept again; he prayed aloud that these people no longer would suffer and that he would endure their misery. Again, Ilmater manifested himself in a glowing of the chains. Ilmater caused the plague to be halted. In fury, the second servant spewed a virulent disease at Sollars, one which wracked his body with open sores and caused his hair to fall out.
The third servant took Sollars to the Savage North where many survivors of the fall of Netheril eked out an existence in the face of numerous orc attacks. The servant showed Sollars an orc city filled with human slaves who were forced to work under the lash for these cruel masters. The servant said that pain and suffering were the lot of man.
None could escape this agony. Sollars wept and prayed again. He asked that the pain and hurt be upon his shoulders for him to endure in their stead. Again, the chains glowed and the slaves were relieved of all pain and wounds. The now hale captives rose against their erstwhile masters and threw off their chains. The third servant scourged Sollars to the bone in rage.
Since Sollars was unwavering in his faith, the servants decided to sacrifice him upon the altar to Talos. They chained Sollars to the altar and began to perform their dark rites. In front of gathered masses, they proclaimed Sollars a heretic and death to be his lot.
Sollars cried aloud, Although you sacrifice my body to Talos, my soul belongs to Ilmater! With that pronouncement, Sollars willed himself to die. The servants of Talos were sorely vexed and decided to set his body up for the crows. As they reached for Sollars, the manacles on his wrists began to glow and the glow coalesced into an avatar of Ilmater.
In front of the gathered masses, Ilmater declared, This man has given his life a second time in my service. He shall be first among my servants on Toril, St. Sollars the Twice Martyred. Know that all goodly folk who suffer, endure and persevere have my blessing and can be relieved of all suffering beyond this life.
With a word, Ilmater banished the servants of Talos. He retrieved Sollars body and vanished. The masses saw the empty altar and believed the words of Ilmater. As a riot broke out, a convert made away with the chains and manacles that had secured Sollars to the altar. It is said that these holy relics are hidden away to appear when need for them arises.

EDIT: Just saw you are_ "putting a hold on new submissions"_  Sorry about that!


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 3, 2007)

Edit. Spells and background have been added to my character.

[sblock]

Mary Polis
Human, Female, Brown Eyes, Brown Hair, 5'6'', 110 lbs, White Skin, Diety (none)
4 Paladin, 16 Bard, 10 Seeker of the Song

Str: 24/+7 (13 Base + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Dex: 24/+7 (13 Base + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement) 
Con: 24/+7 (13 Base + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement) 
Int: 19/+4 (14 Base + 5 Inherent)
Wis: 16/+3 (11 Base + 5 Inherent)
Cha: 40/+15 (18 Base + 7 Level + 5 Inherent + 10 Enhancement) 

BAB: +21
Fort: +41 = 14 Base + 7 Con + 5 Resistance + 15 Divine Grace
Reflex: +42 = 15 Base + 7 Dex + 5 Resistance + 15 Divine Grace
Will: +38 = 15 Base + 3 Wisdom + 5 Resistance + 15 Divine Grace
AC: 32 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 4 Armor + 5 Natural Armor + 5 Deflection + 2 Shield
Initiative: +7
Speed: 60ft
HP: 4d10 + 26d6 + 210 (357)

Non-Epic Feats: Divine Might, Skill Focus (Perform), Chord of Distraction, Divine Shield, Words of Creation, Versatile Performance (Wind Instruments, Dance, Sing, Oratory), Lyric Spell, Devoted Performer

Epic Feats: Inspire Excellence, Epic Inspiration, Music of the Gods, Lasting Inspiration

Skills: (272) Ranks/Total Plusses
Speak Language: All in PHB (19 Ranks)
Knowledge (All but Arcana in PHB): 1/+5 (9 Ranks)
Knowledge Arcana: 33/+37
Escape Artist: 33/+40
Tumble: 33/+40
Hide: 33/+40
Spot: 33/+37
Bluff: 33/+48
Perform (Percussion Instruments): 33/+53
Decipher Script: 1/+5
Disable Device: 1/2 /+4
Handle Animal: 1/2 /+15
Open Lock: 1/2 /+7
Slieght of Hand: 1/+10
Spellcraft: 1/+5
Use Magic Device: 1/+16
Profession (Cook): 1/+4
Profession (Sailer): 1/+4
Profession (Guide): 1/+4
Profession (Hunter): 1/+4
Profession (Guard): 1/+4

Special Abilities: Smite Evil 1/Day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Aura of Good, Bardic Music (30/day), Bardic Knack, Seeker Music, Rapture of the Songs, Combine Songs, Subvocalize
Turn Undead, Aura of Courage, Divine Health

Spells Known:
0: Stick, Message, Summon Instrument, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Know Direction
1: Inspirational Boost, Improvisation, Serene Visage, Ventriloquism, Comprehend Languages
2: Grace, Sonic Weapon, Warcry, Invisibility, 
3: Haste, See Invisibility, Confusion, Summon Monster III
4: Sirine's Grace, Ruin Delver's Fortune, Greater Mirror Image, Dimension Door
5: Greater Heroism, Greater Blink, Dragon Sight, Cacaphonic Burst
6: Otto's Irresistable Dance, Heroes Feast

Spells/Day:
0: 4
1: 8
2: 8
3: 7
4: 6
5: 5
6: 3

Attacks:
Scimitar: +33/+28/+23/+18 1d6+12 damage, 15-20 x2 crit
Longbow: +29/+24/+19/+14 1d8+ 4 damage, x3 crit

Equipment:
All +5 Tomes (825,000)
Cloak of Charisma +10 (1,000,000)
Mithril Buckler +1, Great Reflection (1,211,015)
Mithril Shirt +5, Ghost Touch, Lesser Resistance (all), Glamered (157,800)
Belt of Giants Strength +6 (36,000)
Rod of Invulnerability (600,000)
Ring of Deflection +5 (50,000)
Ring of Evasion (20,000)
Amulet of Health +6 (36,000)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)
Gloves of Storing x2 (20,000)
Portable Hole (20,000)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Scarab of Golembane (2,500)
Adamantine Scimitar +5 Wounding, Keen, Ghost Touch, Defending (203,015)
Masterworked Bell (300)
Wand of Restoration (26,000)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds x4 (3,000)
Iridescent Ioun Stone (18,000)
Mighty +4 Masterworked Composite Longbow +1 Exit Wound (8,800)
100 Adamantine Arrows (300)
1,000 Cold Iron Arrows  (100)
1,000 Silver Arrows (200)
100 Candles (1)
100 ft Chain (300)
Flint + Steel (1)
Grappling Hook (1)
Masterworked Manacles (50)
500ft Silk Rope (100)
Disguise Kit (50
Healers Kit (50)
10 Days Trail Rations (5)
Everburning Torch (110)
10 Smoke Sticks (100)
202 gp

Background:
Mary lived a sheltered life, growing up inside a Paladin Temple to Heironeous. Being hidden away from the evils of the world, she led a peaceful, happy life. Because of this carefree lifestyle she had inherited, she was capable of growing up a happy, cheerful person, despite the fact that outside the guarded walls of her home, a world of corruption, hate, and hardships. When she eventually took up the sword of her order and became exposed to the shocking reality, she reacted to it in a unique way. She came to dislike the militaristic methods of her order, and grew angry that they were more concerned with their persecution of evil than helping the common man. Her idealism caused her to leave the safety of her home and travel across the world helping assisting people in need. Believing that even a simple cheerful song in a persons heart could steer them towards the proper path, she went to work feeding the poor, performing for anyone she came across, and doing any odd tasks that she could to help people. While she refused to go out looking for a fight however, when she stumbled across one, she would gladly step in to help the good underdogs. Inspiring mere peasants to take on and defeat trained bandits and soldiers, Mary became known across the land as someone who could single handedly turn the tides of war and has even been dubbed with the nickname "Lady Luck". Because she took up these great challenges, she quickly grew in power, and has since emerged as an Epic Warrior of Good.

Mary has an obsession with the color red, and dresses accordingly. With the exception of her boots, cape, gloves, and belt, which are black, all her clothing comes in shades of red. Her armor is disguised as basic adventurer's clothing, though her shield gives a hint of her fighter nature. The hand of the shield arm always carries her Rod of Invulnerability around, but has a masterworked bell mounted to it to double as her instrument. Her other hand carries  inside a glove of storing her scimitar, Sirine. The blade to it has been treated to be blood red  with blue streaking around it like lightning. Her family crest is placed in a deeper shade of red on her chest and buckler and is composed of a Tiger backgrounded by a lightning bolt, though her own personal touch has been added in the form of a little bird flying away from the it. 

When approached with the news that the mark on her wrist, something she had simply thought of as an old birthmark and for no reason lucky charm, was in fact a symbol of destiny, Mary was sceptical. However, learning of the suffering happening on the prime, especially by people who had cast away their power and were now defenseless against their epic aggressors, has inspired her to assist in any way she can, even if she does not yet accept the mark as being a sign of great importance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Answer Time
> [snip]
> VoidRazor - By Divine Persistant do you mean Divine Metamagic : Persistant Spell? If so, no I don't consider that cheap.. you give up 2 feats and 7 turn attempts for 1 spell to be persistanted for free, it's good, it's effective, but it's not cheap.
> Destiny Domain - Granted power?   (If something's from a source I haven't listed, you guys'll have to tell me what it does before I can make a decision.)
> ...



Yep, I meant Divine Metamagic : Persistant Spell. Cool.

The Granted power of the Destiny domain is "A single attack, save, ability check, or skill check made by a willing creature other than yourself can be rerolled before the DM has declared the roll a success or failure, though the new roll must be kept. Usable once per day as an Immediate Action. You must be able to see the target." But the domain spell list has a couple of spells that aren't available elsewhere. They're listed in Crystal Keep's clerical domains section. I'll copy them here for your perusal.

6th Warp Destiny(RoD p169)
<Trans, VS, 1 Immediate Action, Personal, Instantaneous>
– Change the result of an attack or saving throw at the cost of a penalty:
a) if cast after the caster has failed a saving throw, the caster may reroll the save with
an Insight bonus equal to Caster level (max +20).
b) if caster after the caster has been struck in combat, the attack is rerolled with the
caster gaining an Insight bonus to AC equal to Caster level (max +20) (even if the caster was Flat-Footed). 
In both cases, the caster receives a –4 penalty on all saves and to AC until the start of the caster’s turn.


9th Choose Destiny(RoD p164)
<Div, V, 1 Swift Action, Personal, 1rnd/lvl>
– The caster gets to roll twice for All Actions he/she makes and gets to choose which of the
rolls is used.

Those Shapechange scrolls were, in fact, 60th CL. The campaign that version of the character was from allowed custom magic items, so those were bought using the standard formula for scrolls, just at a crazy high CL so they'd last most of the day. They won't be on the sheet I put together for your game.

What gods are available for your world? I don't suppose I could create my own? If so, I'd probably go with something along the lines of the god of evolution, a primevil deity that usually remains aloof and has few human worshippers, but is vastly displeased about how the breaking of the ban could effect the future of numerous non-sentient species.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmm...when designing cohorts, I can see where it says to give them wealth equal to an NPC of their level, but where does it say how to design their stats? Is there a standard point buy? Or do we use one of the NPC arrays?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine is fairly simple, and probably won't come up unless we venture outside of the Prime Material. That's what I get for having an outsider for a Cohort though.

...

Wait, does that mean that if you make your cohort over lvl20, he cannae come with us? Since it would technically be breaking the Epic Ban.

Also, BAH! I just noticed that Divine Metamagic only works with Divine Spells! Oh well, back to the old drawing board!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay, lets see.. Cohorts - How's about we assume they're Marked as well, just for simplicity's sake?  
As for Cohort Creation, we'll use 30 point buy.  You can supplement their equipment with your own money.  HP = Full at first, half+1 after that.  particular's are up to you.
Keep in mind, however, 2 things - Your cohort is max TWO levels below you, not 1.  Also, HD does not equal level equivalent for Cohorts.  For example I haven't seen Salamander listed anywhere as a special cohort, and the noble variety doesn't have a level adjustment.. However, I'ld be ok with a 22 HD Noble Salamander (+6 LA) as a Cohort.

Any god you want to worship is available, and there are multiple gods with overlapping fields.  The base PHB dieties are all there, and there's allways the 'worshipping an ideal' concept, so long as the ideal fits both/all chosen domains.

Voidrazor - I don't really like that Choose Destiny spell, it's just one of those things that sends shiver's up my spine and I don't know why.. I'll allow it on a trial basis if you promise not to make it Persistant/Permanent somehow.  Otherwise Destiny Domain looks good.

Avalon - Dragonwrought is allright, I just don't like the aging b/c I've seen/heard numerous people claim that Old Dragonwrought Kobolds are eligible for Epic feats b/c they're considered true dragons and have the 12 dragon age category's, and at Old Age, dragons can choose Epic Feats in place of normal ones.  Essentially, if you play a 100 year old Kobold, by level 10, he could have Combat Archery, Damage Reduction, Dire Charge, Energy Resistance, Epic Speed, Fast Heal, etc, etc.   Just don't do that and it's fine.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 3, 2007)

Yo pallandrome, I'm not sure if this would fit your concept very well, but if you're willing to give up a few caster levels for it geomancer could take care of that 'Divine Metamagic for Divine only' problem of yours. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 3, 2007)

I've added my background and speels to me character. The changes are on the origional post.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Meh, thanks for the suggestion Darimaus, but it just didn't fit the flavor. I'm happy with him, as-is. I WILL, however, switch Rapid Metamagic for Divine Vigor. Each time I do it, I get +46 temporary hit points that last 23 rounds. And they stack, so if I spend a minute buffing before combat...276 temporary hp. Hmmm, is that going to be ok, Jemal?

As for My Noble Salamander capadre, I'll still be leaving him behind to mind the shop, at least for now. I can always contact him via sending if I need him.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Also, I have a request for a magic item. It's not overly powerful, but it fits my character PERFECTLY. It's the Contract of Nepthas, from Complete Arcane. Essentially, it is a binding contract that, if broken, the party that breaks it is stricken blind, deaf, and mute. If the contract signs under the compulsion of a charm or compulsion effect, it is considered null and void.

It'd be a great little toy to bring an even dozen along with, what for making deals with on my little trip to the prime material. The only problem, it's in neither the SRD, nor the EPH. May I still purchase it?

Also, Spells Known have been added to the character sheet.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 3, 2007)

I think you must be able to craft it yourself though.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I'm asking. It's not really useful enough for me to spend a feat just to be able to make this one item, but it's mighty flavorful. If he says no, I'm totally cool with that, but it doesn't hurt to ask ^.^


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Almost done with my character.  just have to flesh his background out a little more, give him his saves and bab, and then finally name him lol.  Will be up shortly.......hopefully


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Tharivol Dementra
Half Elf
Lvl 15 Paladin of Corellon Larethian/ 5 Purple Dragon Knight/ 10 Divine Emissary of Corellon Larethian
Age 50
Height 5'4"
Weight 120lbs
Straight Brown Hair
Green Eyes
Beardless 
Speed 30ft (base) 20ft (armor)

[sblock=Stats]
Str 34 = +10 Point Buy+3 Stat Points+5 Manual of Gainful Exercise+10 Belt of Epic Strength 
Dex 16 = +2 Point Buy+6 Boots of Swiftness
Con 29 = +6 Point Buy+5 Manual Of Bodily Health+ 10 Bracers of Epic Health
Int 12 = +4 Point Buy
Wis 15 = +8 Point Buy
Char 27=+10 Point Buy+4 Stat Points+5 Tome of Leadership and Influence+2 Cloak of Charisma

Hp = 513

AC 35 = 10 [Base]+1 [Dex bonus]+13 [Armor bonus]+5 [Natural Armor bonus]+4 [Deflection bonus]+3 [Shield bonus] 

Bab  25/20/15/10
Melee AB 37/32/27/22
Ranged AB 29/24/19/14
Holy Avenger TH46/41/36/31[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Weapon Focus+2 Epic Weapon Focus+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone] DMG1d8+1d6[Against Evil Creatures]+18[+5 sword+12 Str+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone] 19-20/x2 Slashing

Fort Save 31=13 [Base]+9 [Con Mod]+8 [Divine Grace]+1 [Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Ref Save 20=8 [Base]+3 [Dex Mod]+8 [Divine Grace]+1 [Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Will Save 19=8 [Base]+2 [Wis Mod]+8 [Divine Grace]+1 [Pale Green Ioun Stone]

Skills Mod=Ranks+Ability Mod+Misc Mod-Armor Check
Concentration 20=10+9+1 [Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Diplomacy 45=30+8+7 [2 Half Elf Trait+ 2 Negotiator+ 2 Sense Motive+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Gather Information 11=0+8+3 [2 Half Elf Trait+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Handle Animal 19=10+8+1 [1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Knowledge(Religion) 12=10+1+1 [1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Listen 6=2+2+2 [1 Half Elf Trait+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Ride 30=24+3+3 [Handle Animal+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Search 3=0+1+2 [1 Half Elf Trait+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Sense Motive 17=11+3+3 [2 Negotiator+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Spot 6=2+2+2 [1 Half Elf Trait+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]

Feats
Mounted Combat
Negotiator
Weapon Focus (Long Sword)
Leadership
Ride By Attack
Spirited Charge

Epic Feats
Epic Leadership
Epic Weapon Focus (Long Sword)
Great Smiting
Legendary Rider
Legendary Commander (I know this feat is pretty much useless this campaign but it's there for Character Flavor)

Class Features

Paladin Features
Aura of good
Detect Evil
smite evil 4/day
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Turn Undead +3 to check [2 Knowledge(Religion)+1 Pale Green Ioun Stone]
Special Mount
Remove Disease 4/week

Purple Dragon Knight Features 
Heroic Shield
Rallying Cry
Inspire Courage 2/day
Fear
Oath of Wrath
Final Stand

Divine Emissary
Divine Inspiration 4/day
Granted Domain (War)
Extra Smite 4/day
Greater Planar Ally 2/day
Divine Hand 1/day

Spells Per Day                  Dc 
1st lvl  4 spells+ 1 domain  14 
2nd lvl 4 spells+ 1 domain  15
3rd lvl  3 spells+ 1 domain  16
4th lvl  3 spells+ 1 domain  17

Spells Prepared (normally)
domain slot Spiritual Weapon
1st lvl x2 Divine Favor, Read Magic, Lesser Restoration
2nd lvl x2 Shield Other,Resist Energy, Remove Paralysis
3rd lvl Heal Mount, x2 Cure Moderate Wounds
4th lvl Death Ward, Break Enchantments, Restoration

Light Load 932 lbs or less
Medium Load 933lbs or 1864lbs
Heavy Load 1865lbs or 2800lbs
Lift Over Head 2800lbs
Lift Off Ground 5600lbs
Push or Drag 14000lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]
Item                                                       Cost             Weight
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5(used) 137,500gp
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5(used)           137,500gp
Manual Of Bodily Health +5(used)               137,500gp
Ring of Virtuous Good                               250,000gp
Ring of Iron Skin                                      400,000gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +5                         50,000gp
Dragon Companion/ Cohort                          20,000gp
Pale Green Ioun Stone                                20,000gp
Belt of Epic Strength +10                        1,000,000gp         1lb   
Bracers of Epic Health +10                      1,000,000gp         1lb
Dragonskin Armor Silver                             564,550gp        50lbs
Heavy Steel Shield +1 of Heavy Fortification        360,170gp        15lbs
Boots of Swiftness                                    256,000gp         1lb
Holy Avenger                                            120,315gp        4lbs
Helm of Underwater Action                           24,000gp         3lbs
Horn of Blasting                                          12,000gp         3lbs
Bag of Holding Type 2                                   5,000gp        25lbs
Cloak of Charisma +2                                    4,000gp         1lb
Spyglass                                                     1,000gp         1lb
Everburning Torch                                            110gp         1lb
Noble's Outfit                                                    75gp        10lbs
Exotic Military Saddle                                          60gp       40lbs
Holy Symbol, Silver                                             25gp         1lb
Tent                                                                10gp        20lbs
12 Rations                                            6gp(5sp apiece)     12lbs
Signet Ring                                                         5gp          -
Back Pack                                                           2gp         2lbs 
Traveler's Outfit                                                   1gp         5lbs
Waterskin                                                            1gp         4lbs
Signal Whistle                                                       8sp         -
Bedroll                                                                 2sp         5lbs
Whetstone                                                           2cp         -
--------------------------------------------------------------------
total                                             4499829gp 10 sp 2cp       200lbs

Gold
169gp
8cp  
[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Tharivol Dementra has always heard the call of Corellon Larethian from when he was little, and with the mark on his hand, Tharivol knew he was destined for great things. How great though had always alluded him. When he became of age he joined the Paladin sect of the church, and quickly began his one man campaign against evil, which went expectationally well.  He quickly began getting noticed and fame, and amassing an army to help him fight the evils, but he also got one thing all Paladins dream of, a dragon mount.  Deraixa the sliver dragon allied herself with Tharivol, and shortly after an elven maiden named Derailia Xiloscient joined his army as one of his officers.  Tharivol quickly fell in love with Derailia, and soon they were inseparable, with only battles coming between them as he fought from upon of Deraixa. Things went even better for Tharivol when Corellon Larethian called him to be his Divine Emissary as it proved to his army that their god was with them.  But destiny has a funny way of throwing a wrench into the works.  In the midst of a battle with an opposing army controlled by a Lich by the name of Draven Damsca riding atop of the Red Dragon Scarlax, Deraixa was mortally wounded by Scarlax, but not before she killed Scarlax, grounding Draven to the ground.  As Deraixa fell to the ground, Tharivol prepared to battle with Draven calling out to the Lich that Tharivol will destroy him in return for Deraixa's wounds.  The Lich, and  the Paladin began to battle with Tharivol destroying Draven.  Then Tharivol rushed back to Deraixa's side, only to find the dragon missing, and seeing Derailia bleeding out in the dragons place. "I've lied to you my love, for I've not been entirely honest with you.  My name isn't Derailia, for I am actually Deraixa.  I became Derailia so I could help you with your plans to root out evil, but my time in this world is short, and I wanted you to know the truth, and know that I will always love you."  She said to Tharivol as she slumped in his arms, and began reverting to her true form. After that day Tharivol had an armor craft a suit of armor from Deraixa scales, as so she could always protect him and would always be with him. To this day Tharivol still fights evil with his new partner Xialanet, a silver dragon         
[/sblock]

[sblock=Xialanet the Silver]
Alignment Lawful Good
Speed 50ft fly 160ft(poor)
Age 50

Str 27 [+5 point buy +9 racial adjustment+ 5 paladin mount]
Dex 14 [+6 point buy]
Con 19 [+4 point buy +7 racial adjustment]
Int 20 [+4 point buy +8 racial adjustment]
Wis 22 [+5 point buy+ 9 racial adjustment]
Cha 22 [+6 point buy+ 8 racial adjustment+2 HD up points]

Hp 328

Ac 36=10[base]+2[Dex Mod]+25[Natural{15 normal+10 paladin Mount}]-1[size]

Int +4
BAB  23
Melee 30
Ranged 26
Fort 18
Ref 16
Will 20

Race Abilities
Breath Weapon: 8d8 40' cold cone, 40' paralysis cone (1d6+4 rounds) DC 21
Sorceror Caster Level 3
Darkvision 120'
Immune to Acid, Cold, Paralysis, Sleep
Feather Fall 2/day
Cloudwalk (Su)
Alternate Form 3/day
Empathic Link
Improved Evasion
Share Spells
Share Saving throws
Improved Speed
Command Creatures of its kind
Spell Resistance 20

Weapons -
Bite, +30, 2d6+8, 10ft reach
2 Claws, +28, 1d8+4, 5ft reach
2 Wings, +28, 1d6+4, 5ft reach
1 tailslap, +28, 1d8+12, 5ft reach

Skills Mod=Ranks+Ability Mod+Misc Mod-Armor Check
Appraise 19= 14 + 5
Bluff 38= 28 + 6 + 4 [4 Epic Reputation]
Concentration 18= 14 + 4
Decipher Script 19= 14 + 5
Diplomacy 30= 14 + 6 + 10 [2 Bluff+2 Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty)+2 Sense Motive+ 4 Epic Reputation]
Gather Information 26= 14 + 6 + 6 [4 Epic Reputation+2 Knowledge (Local)]
Intimidate 26= 14 + 6 + 6 [2 Bluff + 4 Epic Reputation]
Knowledge (Arcana)  19= 14 + 5
Knowledge (History)  19= 14 + 5
Knowledge (Local) 19= 14 + 5
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) 19= 14 + 5
Listen 20= 14 + 6
Search 19= 14 + 5
Sense Motive 20= 14 + 6
Spellcraft 21= 14 + 5 + 2 [2 Knowledge (Arcana)]
Spot 20= 14 + 6
Survival 15= 9 + 6 

Feats
Hover 
Wingover
Multiattack
Flyby Attack
Power attack
Cleave

Epic Feats
Energy Resistance (fire)
Epic Reputation

Spells Per Day
0th 6  DC(16)
1st 7  DC(17)

Spells Know
0th lvl
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Arcane Mark
Message
Daze

1st
Identify
Magic Missile
Mage Armor 


Brief Character concept
Xialanet is younger than most dragons asked to take up the mantle of a Paladin's protector, but Corellon Larethian noticed that Tharivol Dementra was starting to lose faith, even though the half elven paladin would never admit it, after the death of his beloved Derailia Xiloscient, or better known as Deraixa the Silver Dragon.  The God asked Xialanet to become the half elf's protector to give him new hope, and to show that life does move on.  Xialanet is eager to please her charge, and often is rash in her choices.  Though Tharivol has to bail out his mighty protector from her stupidity at times, he has warmed up to the dragon more quickly than he thought he would.  The two are slowly becoming as one in mind and thought as the young dragon learns her why in the world.
[/sblock]


Finally Finished, though I would like someone to check over the Dragon just to make sure I didn't make too many mistakes, because I'm sure I made some (First time making a dragon PC) Other than that, I'm going to post him up in the rg


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If you take your Draconic Cohort AND Special mount as the same, they follow all the cohort rules, plus they gain your paladin(blackguard) special mount/servant abilities with no level penalty.



I'm having problems figuring out what this means.  Are you meaning the the Cohort can be lvl 22 still and get the special mount abilities as if I was a paladin of ten lvls lower? Or that ten lvl lower thing gets thrown out the window completely and I get a lvl 22 Dragon with the abilities of a normal lvl 15 paladin?



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I like Dragons.




So do I, especially the black ones..........too bad I'm not evil


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2007)

OK.. Paladin Special mounts get special abilities depending on how many Paladin Levels you have.  For Dragon Mounts, you treat your paladin level as 10 lower to figure out what abilities they get.  If your dragon mount is ALSO your Cohort, you treat your paladin level as it is for determinign their special abilities from Paladin Special Mount.

Pallandrome - are threats considered Compulsion effects? Because no single person here (who's SUPPOSED to be here) could stand against you 1 on 1... Especially since all the high level characters are going missing or being hunted by dragons and these 7 weirdos.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK.. Paladin Special mounts get special abilities depending on how many Paladin Levels you have.  For Dragon Mounts, you treat your paladin level as 10 lower to figure out what abilities they get.  If your dragon mount is ALSO your Cohort, you treat your paladin level as it is for determinign their special abilities from Paladin Special Mount.




And then whenever the Cohort lvls up he has to take a dragon HD, right?  And one final question, and I'll be able to get started on it........where do I find the stuff on making a dragon pc? I don't have that book I'm afraid


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm a little curious about how he got to 53 Charisma, myself...I have a sneaking suspicion there may be a problem in the fundamental math. Anyway...

Here's the sheet for my dragon and his rider...a elf Favored Soul archer/buffer/healer. With some pally levels, the cohort's saves turned out pretty good for being 8 ECL's behind. 

Let me know what you think. Point out any troublesome spots or errors...I tried to include wherever possible how I arrived at the numbers I got on the sheet. There's still a couple hundred thousand gp to spend...I wanted to ask if you allowed strongholds, and if so, would such a sanctuary be useful/suggested for this game? Perhaps an old lair, abandoned when he left the Material plane but that was never found...

And of course, I plan on saving a healthy amount of lucre to stash for a hoard. 

[sblock=Tikondiragoliston "Tiko"]
Name: Tikondiragoliston "Tiko"
Race: Silver Dragon
Class/Level: Mature Adult
Gender: Male
Exp: 450,000

Desc

Strength (STR) 50 (4 pts + 18 racial + 4 inherent +6 levelups +10 enhancement)
Dexterity (DEX) 24 (6 pts + 4 inherent + 6 enhancement)
Constitution (CON) 40 (10 pts + 10 racial + 4 inherent + 10 enhancement) 
Intelligence (INT) 26 (4 pts + 10 racial +4 inherent)
Wisdom (WIS) 28 (6 pts + 10 racial + 4 inherent)
Charisma (CHA) 30 (10 pts + 10 racial + 4 inherent)

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 57 (10 -2 size + 7 Dex +12 armor +24 natural + 5 Deflection + 1 insight)
Hit Points: 603/603
Movement: 40' / 150' good

Init: +11
Base Attack Bonus: +25	
Melee Attack: +43
Ranged Attack: +27
Fort: +36
Reflex: +20
Will: +30

Race Abilities
Breath Weapon: 14d8 50' cold cone, 50' paralysis cone (1d6+7 rounds) DC 39
Frightful Presence DC 32
Sorceror Caster Level 9
Blindsense 60'
4x Low Light Vision
Darkvision 120'
DR 10/magic
SR 24
Immune to Acid, Cold, Paralysis, Sleep
Feather Fall 2/day
Fog Cloud 3/day
Cloudwalk (Su)
Alternate Form 3/day

Class Abilities:
None

Skills: 336
Listen +34 (25 ranks + 9 Wis)
Search +33 (25 ranks + 8 Int)
Spot +34 (25 ranks + 9 Wis)
Concentration +40 (25 ranks + 15 Con)
Diplomacy +39 (25 ranks + 10 Cha + 4 synergy)
Escape Artist +32 (25 ranks + 7 Dex)
Intimidate +35 (25 ranks + 10 Cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +33 (25 ranks + 8 Int)
Knowledge (History) +33 (25 ranks + 8 Int)
Knowledge (Planes) +19 (11 ranks + 8 Int)
Sense Motive +34 (25 ranks + 9 Wis)
Use Magic Device +35 (25 ranks + 10 Cha)
Bluff +35 (25 ranks + 10 Cha)
Disguise +35 (25 ranks + 10 Cha)

Feats
1 Power Attack
3 Multiattack
6 Leadership
9 Flyby Attack
12 Ability Focus: Breath Weapon
15 Recover Breath
18 Improved Initiative

21 Epic Leadership
24 Fast Healing

Languages - Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan, Giant, Goblin, Celestial, Auran, 

Spellcasting

0 - 6/6, 1 - 9/9, 2 - 9/9, 3 - 8/8, 4 - 6/6

0 Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Message, Mending, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds
1 Protection from Evil, Shield, Divine Favor, Disguise Self, Grease
2 See Invisible, Invisibility, Cure Moderate Wounds, Lesser Restoration
3 Heroism, Sleet Storm, Blinding Breath
4 Dimension Door, Breath Weapon Substitution

Money - 202,970 (200,000 given to cohort)

Weapons -
Bite, +48, 2d8+25, 15' reach
2 Claws, +46, 2d6+15, 10' reach
2 Wings, +46, 1d8+15, 10' reach
1 tailslap, +46, 2d6+35, 10' reach

1 Crush, +46, 2d8+35, 10' reach, Only vs Small creatures

Armour -
Dragonarmor of Invincibility (Huge), +12 armor, 379,950, Special: +5 enh to all natural weapons

Gear -


Magic -
Bracers of Epic Constitution +10, 1,000,000
Belt of Epic Strength +10, 1,000,000
Vestment of Epic Resistance +7, 490,000

Ring of Protection +5, 25,000
Ring of Spell Turning, 98,280
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone, 5,000
Necklace of Adaptation, 9,000
Gloves of Dexterity +6, 36,000
Gemstone of Heavy Fortification, 35,000
Greater Pectoral of Manueverability, 90,000
Type IV Bag of Holding, 10,000
Instant Fortress, 55,000
Orb of Storms, 48,000

Staff of Life, 155,750

Tomes 660,000
 Cha +4 110000
 Int +4 110000
 Con +4 110000
 Dex +4 110000
 Str +4 110000
 Wis +4 110000

Background: 
	None

------------------------

Cohort:
Name: Elfy von Elfenstein
Race: Elf
Class/Level: Favored Soul 20, Paladin 2
Gender: Female
Exp: ?

Desc

Strength (STR) 14 (0 pts + 6 enh)
Dexterity (DEX) 22 (6 pts + 2 racial + 6 enh)
Constitution (CON) 20 (6 pts -2 racial + 1 levelup, + 1 feat + 6 enh) 
Intelligence (INT) 10 (2 pts)
Wisdom (WIS) 18 (6 pts + 4 levelup)
Charisma (CHA) 22 (10 pts + 6 enh)

Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: 28 (10 + 6 Dex + 9 armor + 3 deflection)
Hit Points: 248/248
Movement: 30' / 60' good

Init: +6
Base Attack Bonus: +16
Melee Attack: +18
Ranged Attack: +22
Fort: +29
Reflex: +30
Will: +28

Race Abilities
+2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
Immunity to magic sleep effects
+2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Proficiency: longsword, rapier, longbow (inc comp longbow), shortbow (inc comp shortbow)
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

Class Abilities:
Weapon Focus: Longbow
Weapon Specialization: Longbow
Energy Resistance: Cold 10, Acid 10, Fire 10
Wings (feathered) fly 60' good
Damage Reduction 10/silver

Detect Evil at will
Smite Evil 1/day (+6 to hit, +2 damage)
Divine Grace (+6 to saves)
Lay on hands (12 points)

Skills: 46
Concentration 15
Heal 10
Profession 1
Ride +11 (5 cc ranks (10) + 6 Dex)
Spellcraft 10

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
3 Precise Shot
6 Rapid Shot
9 Mounted Combat
12 Mounted Archery
15 Quicken Spell
18 Reach Spell

21 Great Constitution

Languages - Common, Elven 

Spellcasting

0 - 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 8/8, 3 - 7/7, 4 - 7/7, 5 - 7/7, 6 - 7/7, 7 - 6/6, 8 - 6/6, 9 - 6/6

0 Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Light, Mending, Purify Food/Drink, Guidence, Amanuensis, Read Magic
1 Bless, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Remove Fear, Blood Wind
2 Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Avoid Planar Effects, Close Wounds, Status, Augury
3 Daylight, Prayer, Remove Blindness, Searing Light, Water Breathing, Holy Storm
4 Assay Spell Resistance, Cure Critical Wounds, Dimensional Anchor, Restoration, Sending, Divine Power
5 Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Wall of Stone, Commune, Break Enchantment, Life's Grace
6 Energy Immunity, Greater Dispel, Heal, Harm, Greater Glyph of Warding, Word of Recall
7 Holy Word, Greater Restoration, Greater Scrying, Fortunate Fate, Repulsion, Regenerate
8 Greater Spell Immunity, Fire Storm, Discern Location, Earthquake, Antimagic Field
9 Mass Heal, True Resurrection, Miracle, Summon Monster IX

Money - 1,400

Weapons -
Heavenly Thunder +5, +30, 1d8+5, 200,600, (Holy, Evil Outsider Bane, Shocking, Seeking, Mighty +2)

Armour -
+5 mithril chain shirt, +9, 26,000

Gear -

Magic -
Greater Bracers of Archery, 25,000
Vest of Resistance +5, 25,000
Cloak of Charisma +6, 36,000
Belt of Strength +6, 36,000
Gloves of Dexterity +6, 36,000
Amulet of Health +6, 36,000
Ring of Evasion, 25,000
Ring of Protection +3, 18,000[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Elfy von Elfenstein?
What Kinda name is that?  And why does it sound so familiar


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Hahaha...you got me.

The cohort isn't quite...er...done yet. 

Placeholder name. Pay no attention to the elf behind the curtain!

*makes wiggly fingers*


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'm a little curious about how he got to 53 Charisma, myself...I have a sneaking suspicion there may be a problem in the fundamental math. Anyway...




A fair question!

18 points from the point buy.
5 points from level-ups.
12 points from Epic Cloak of Charisma.
5 points from Tome of Leadership and Influince.
5 points from five wishes, all cast in a row.
6 from being a Rakshasa
...
Hmm, yep something is off. First off, the Tome and the Wishes don't stack. I didn't realize that wishes gave inherint bonuses. I think I must have also counted the level 24 and the level 28 ability ups. So if we assume that I never cast those three wishes (or the two out of my dagger), then I should have 46 charisma. Just as a side note, I tend to do all my editing on the character after it is done, so please do not assume that I think my numbers are correct just yet  Still, 46 charisma aint bad at all.

And while it doesn't explicitly say that threats won't work, I think disallowing them is more appropriate. Thematically, it's supposed to be like a contract with the devil. Satan is never so vulgar as to _threaten_ someone into giving him something. He either tricks it out of you, bargains for it, or beats you in a (somewhat) fair contest. And being far more lawful than I am evil, I'd be VERY against tricking someone into signing such a contract. That's the kind of thing that would lose me my Blackguard levels!

As for actually taking me in a fight, I'm not really THAT tough. I've got good saves, but neither mettle, nor evasion. I'll probably also have fewer HP than anyone else in this crew, considering that I'm a primary caster, and that I'm using a +7LA race. What I DO have is a whole lot of utility, and the ability to escape out of a lot of situations.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

I've finished my character, though I'm still stuck on the cohort part of it.  Can someone help me out please?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Oops.

Edited to mask stupidity.

Nothing to see here...move along.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> I've finished my character, though I'm still stuck on the cohort part of it.  Can someone help me out please?




I'll try to. What's yer cohort, and what kinda help do ya need?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I'll try to. What's yer cohort, and what kinda help do ya need?



A silver dragon.  I just need to know the modifiers for abilities, and I can pretty much go to town from there


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah ha! Well, that's easy enough. Pick an age category, and look up silver dragons on the SRD. The stats you'll find there assume starting scores of 10 or 11...so just subtract one of those (whichever will make for an even modifier) from the score you see listed, and you'll be left with the modifier.

Example: To determine the Strength modifier for a mature adult silver dragon, I looked at the SRD, where it showed an "average" silver dragon as having a Strength of 29. I subtracted 11 from that to get a modifier of +18. 

As for what age category...since the ECL is +5...

An Adult silver would be ECL 27. You might be able to get one. Young Adult is ECL 24, and is probably more reachable, unless you have wacked out Cha.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Didn't you know, cha is like a 67 lol.  Jk jk, but still I had to say it because of pallandrome, too easy not to poke fun at.

So what would the age category be for a lvl 22 silver?

and whats the address for the srd?  I keep losing it


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 3, 2007)

*snif*

*snob*

Hehe, seriously though, I could SO get a better cohort if I weren't frikkin level 23


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2007)

ECL 22? Let's see...

A Juvenile silver dragon is ECL 21...so you could take that and either give it an extra HD towards its next age category, or you could give it a class level. Here's the stat mods, cuz I feel like being Helpy von Helperton.

Str +9
Dex 0
Con +7
Int +8
Wis +9
Cha +8

Remember that dragons get fighter BAB, monk saves, and 6 + int mod skill points per dragon HD. They rock. A Juvenile silver has 16 HD, and +5 ECL. Uh...breath weapon is 8d8 cold or 1d6+4 rounds of paralysis. 3 sorceror caster levels, and no SR or DR. You do get Feather Fall 2xday though. And +15 natural armor.

Also, happily, Juvenile silvers are the youngest age that silvers are Large...and thus big enough to ride.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2007)

Making Dragon's as characters is simple, just figure out your racial stat mods as Shayuri pointed out,  Then use the Monsters Manual to figure out the class Skills for your dragon type.  Everything you'ld need is in the normal books, it's just like playing any other monster race.  The Draconomicon has advanced details and options, but is not required.  
And no, when he levels up he can choose either a Dragon HD with all the associated bonuses (BAB, Saves, Skills, and if he has enough HD to hit a new 'age category', the new age's ability mods and powers) OR add a class level which does not count towards his dragon age categories.
OH, my bad.. there are a few other things based off HD, though they're from the MM, I'll just point them out for simplicity.  Dragons have Natural armour equal to 1 less than their Dragon HD.   Also, Breath weapon and Save DC's are HD based (See the first section of the Dragon, True entry in the MM for detalis.)  Everything else is based off Age Category.

Shayuri - An old hold on the Prime would not be available, b/c the Ban has existed longer than you, what with you being only a few hundred years old.  You ARE marked, though until just now nobody knew that meant you could go into the Prime.

Pallandrome - I guess the contract is OK, then.  It breaks down to essentially a Faustian pact, right?  "I give you my soul in exchange for this" or "I bet my soul against this.."
I don't see it playing too large of a roll in the game, but flavour = good.

Ivellious, We screwed up on your Dragon cohort a bit.. BY my calculations, it's 30(Level), +8 Cha, +2 Great Renown, + 1 Special Power for a total of 41 Leadership Score, giving you a 25th level cohort.. That would be a Young Adult, 20HD dragon..  I think the problem was that when I posted My examples, I was assuming people would have leadership scores high enough to get the max level Cohort (28).  If you want more, you'ld have to up your leadership score(probably through Charisma).  On the PLUS side, though, your dragon DOES gain Bonus HD from being your Special Mount... 8d8 (With con mod) and Bonus BAB, saves, Skills, and Feats (As per Dragon HD).  These are NOT 'dragon HD' though, and do not give other dragon bonuses (Breath Weapon, Size increase, Age category, etc, etc).

Also, per Legendary Commander... It's not useless at all.. How many of your followers are either Epic or Outsiders?  Probably not many (If any).. therefore you could send every single one of them into the Prime if you REALLY wanted.  They're not affected by the Ban.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 4, 2007)

Jemal, can u give me an epic progression for the ultimate magus?

edit: Can I have my kobold as old? Say like around a hundred years old? I promise not to abuse the epic feats (e.g. like gaining them before epic).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm! Question re: Leadership score. Does my ECL count? I was going on the assumption that I used my Hit Dice plus Cha... Also, are there any applicable special mods, such as Special Power?

Regarding a stronghold...I went ahead and bought an Instant Fortress...should be enough for now... Feasible to save some gold up and reinforce it later, perhaps? Or to commission or purchase a lair/stronghold?

I just need someplace to keep my stuff besides this bag of holding.


----------



## sans (Mar 4, 2007)

Jemal, If you're still taking submissions, I'm interested in playing. I'm playing in an epic game on another site so I'm aware of the level of commitment needed by the players and the DM. 

I'm still working on a character concept, but I am leaning towards an arcane caster. What's the deadline?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 4, 2007)

Jemal, are flaws available for use?


Here's the character so far:

Xis’talamarisk
Male Kobold Wizard ??st lvl
Lawful Neutral

Str ?? -- (3 pts) 
Dex ?? -- (2 pts)
Con ?? -- (4 pts)
Int ?? -- (16 pts)
Wis ?? -- (2 pts)
Cha ?? -- (13 pts)

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed 30 (base 30 ft, load 0/20, no armor)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

Small, 2'3" tall, 42 lbs, 24 yrs old
Bald, Dark copper eyes with golden flecks, Reddish-black scaly skin with golden highlights.

Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)

Kobold Traits
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary
-brief summary
-brief summary

Classname Abilities
-brief summary of second class' abilities

Spells Prepared
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D) if domain spell
2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) if specialization spell

Spellbook
0th- All cantrips
1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
0th- Spell1, Spell2 
1st- Spell1, Spell2 

Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are still taking submissions, I might be interested as well.  Do you have Sandstorm?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, So far these people are in with characters and work done: 

Shayuri - Silver Dragon
Pallandrom - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
Ivellious - Dragonriding Paladin.
Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter
Darimaus - Human female Paladin/bard/seeker
Avalon - Old Kobold Wizard
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer)

*NOTE: Tailspinner hasn't posted in a few days, but if he says he's still in within the next few, I did allready accept him.

The following people have expressed interest: 
Nephtys, Hero4hire, Whran, and sans. 

I hate to turn people away, but I don't think a dozen PC's in an epic PBP game is such a good idea.  Maybe we should start another Game looking for a DM, cuz I'ld sure like to play Epic as well.


Now to questions/concerns: 

Shayuri - I've always thought it should be ECL, not HD, b/c it's a measure of your power and prestige.  If you're supposed to be the equivalent Power of someone with straight 30 levels, then why should you gain less powerful followers?  Heck, if anything most people would seem MORE likely to follow demons/devils/dragons/etc, etc.  So yeah, i've always used ECL for Leadership.  And I'm giving everyone the +2 Great Renown and +1 Special Power for being Epic.  Also if you're good to your people, and give your cohort equipment (At least equal to his starting NPC equipment, thus doubling it) you get the +1 fairness and Generosity.   I'll say that the fortress is suitable for a stronghold for now, but you do have to make it permanent sometime soon.

Avalon, no flaws please (At least not the kind that grant you a bonus feat).  And yes you can be as Old as you want, just don't use the kobold 'epic feats before epic level' thing.
As for the Ultimate Magus progression, I don't have access to Complete Mage right now, so I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2007)

BTW, Rogue's Gallery is up.  Post characters there when finished.  
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190028

BTW guys, don't forget to include Race, Alignment, Gender, Ht, Wt, and Age on the character sheet.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2007)

Smee. That impacts the cohort quite a bit. Cool deal. I shall finish up the details and post shortly!


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 4, 2007)

... nothing to see here...


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ivellious, We screwed up on your Dragon cohort a bit.. BY my calculations, it's 30(Level), +8 Cha, +2 Great Renown, + 1 Special Power for a total of 41 Leadership Score, giving you a 25th level cohort.. That would be a Young Adult, 20HD dragon..  I think the problem was that when I posted My examples, I was assuming people would have leadership scores high enough to get the max level Cohort (28).  If you want more, you'ld have to up your leadership score(probably through Charisma).  On the PLUS side, though, your dragon DOES gain Bonus HD from being your Special Mount... 8d8 (With con mod) and Bonus BAB, saves, Skills, and Feats (As per Dragon HD).  These are NOT 'dragon HD' though, and do not give other dragon bonuses (Breath Weapon, Size increase, Age category, etc, etc).




I wondered if that was it or if maybe you wanted to keep dragon buffing to a low, but I will keep the Juvenile Dragon as it actually flows with my character concept well



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, per Legendary Commander... It's not useless at all.. How many of your followers are either Epic or Outsiders?  Probably not many (If any).. therefore you could send every single one of them into the Prime if you REALLY wanted.  They're not affected by the Ban.




............wow........I could have like 1100 lvl ones following me all the time lol. Naw, I'll be nice an leave them home for this


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 5, 2007)

You wanted me to show you the Madness Domain so here it is. I think it's from Complete Divine (but I copy/pasted it from the 3,5 SRD) : 

Madness Domain
Granted Power
The character gains an Insanity score equal to half his or her class level. For spellcasting (determining bonus spells and DCs), the character uses his or her Wisdom score plus his or her Insanity score in place of Wisdom alone. 

For all other purposes, such as skills and saves, use Wisdom minus Insanity in place of Wisdom. 

Once per day, the character can see and act with the clarity of true madness. Use the character’s Insanity score as a positive rather than a negative modifier on a single roll involving Wisdom. Choose to use this power before the roll is made. 

Madness Domain Spells
1:Lesser confusion 
2:Touch of madness 
3:Rage 
4:Confusion 
5:Bolts of bedevilment 
6hantasmal killer 
7:Insanity 
8:Maddening scream 
9:Weird


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

OK...Ultimate Magus @ Epic...
I'ld rule that since the Arcane Power says it maxes at 4, and the weird spellcasting breaks it's pattern at level 10, Spellcasting would just level out and increase at +1 spontaneous/+1 prepared every level.  
You could use Augment spells on spells with a level of 1/2 your class level (So 9th lvl spells require lvl 18 Ultimate Magnus).
Expanded Spell Knowledge keeps continuing, thus lvl 12 = 6th lvl, lvl 14 = 7th, lvl 16=8th, lvl 18 and above=9th lvl spells.
Bonus Epic Feats every 4 levels after 10 (14,18,22,etc).


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 5, 2007)

Jemal -  Could I get an epic progression for the Contemplative PrC? I was thinking the feat list would be same as cleric with bonus feats being one step slower (14th and 18th). Following the non-epic progression for Contemplatives there would be bonus domains at 11th and 16th. Keep in mind they have d6 HD rather than d8.

I also have a revised concept. He'd essentially be the 'war aspect' of his deity Panarchus incarnated into human form. The breaking of the ban would be his long ago predicted opportunity to establish his domain on the Prime while the other gods were still trapped without. All that stands in the way would be the elimination of those that started the trouble, who probably have similar plans, and growing his base of followers, which is currently rather small.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Finally Finished, though I would like someone to check over the Dragon just to make sure I didn't make too many mistakes, because I'm sure I made some (First time making a dragon PC) Other than that, I'm going to post him up in the rg


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 5, 2007)

*A (broken?) epic spell:*

Natural Armour +40
Seed: Armour
Casting Time: 1min
Duration: 24H
target: Touch
DC: 16 (14+36x2-60)
Cost: 144000gp, 5760xp

Mitigating Factors:
Backlash 60d6= -60DC

---
Comment: Who cares about backlash when you can cast Heal?  It could have been even worse if I had used Leadership to get a thousand followers to contribute a slot, but it's pretty bad already.
Be that as it may, this kind of spell is really all the epic spell rules are good for, so if you disallow broken buffs then what remains?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 5, 2007)

Problem is that the backlas is 60d6 per round. This equates to 600d6 per minute. Can you survive that?

Jemal: The restriction for magic items being limited to Core and ELH applies only to magic items right? How about spellbook construction or normal items from other books such as sundark goggles from races of the dragon?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

Nephtys - Bad news... Backlash happens EVERY ROUND of the duration of a spell... that's 60d6 PER ROUND on your turn.. Heal doesn't quite Cover it... average 210 damage/round for 24 hours.

Void - I'll figure out the Epic Contemplative soon.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 5, 2007)

Guess I should read up on the rules a bit more before I try to be a wise-arse. Still, there is a problem with Leadership and Additional Participants in Rituals.

How about this one (an adaptation of an official spell): 

Rain Of Fire
Evocation [Fire]
Spellcraft DC: 50 => 36
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 10 minutes 
Range: 0 ft. 
Area: 4-mile-radius emanation 
Duration: 20 hours 
Saving Throw: Reflex negates (see text) 
Spell Resistance: Yes 
To Develop: 324,000 gp; 7 days; 12,960 XP. Seeds: energy (fire) (DC 19), energy (weather) (DC 19). Factor: change rain to wisps of flame (ad hoc +12 DC). Increase area by 100% +4 
Mitigating: +9min casting time (-18 DC).

This spell summons a swirling thunderstorm that rains fire rather than raindrops down on the character and everything within a two-mile radius of him or her. Everything caught unprotected or unsheltered in the flaming deluge takes 1 point of fire damage each round. A successful Reflex save results in no damage, but the save must be repeated each round. Unless the ground is exceedingly damp, all vegetation is eventually blackened and destroyed, leaving behind a barren wasteland similar to the aftermath of a grass or forest fire. The fiery storm is stationary and persists even if the caster leaves. 

--

Pretty nasty. If the area was increased even more (and that's not very expensive) you could destroy entire countries with this kind of spell.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't see how Rain of Fire is broken. I certainly wouldn't want to spend 324k in development costs just to get it, not to mention blowing almost all of the extra xp allotment.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

Psssht... nothing.

Book of Vile Darkness.. 
Apocalypse from the sky.  Corrupt level 9 spell (Corrupt spells can be cast by any caster capable of preparing spells)
Corrupt Spell deals 3d6 con damage, 4d6 wisdom drain for casting, 1d3 of each/day it's prepared.  
Casting time: 1 day
Duration: Instantaneous
range: Personal
Area: 10 mile radius/level.
Save: None
SR: Yes
All creatures and objects in the spell's area(Caster included) take 10d6 points of fire, acid, or sonic (caster's choice).  This damage typically levels forests, sends mountains tumbling, and wipes out entire populations of living creatures.
Material component: an artifact (usually one of good perverted to this corrupt use).

Cast Greater Restoration afterwards to get rid of the ability damage/drain, use the epic feat Ignore Material Component so you don't need to use an ARTIFACT each time you cast it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Finally Finished, though I would like someone to check over the Dragon just to make sure I didn't make too many mistakes, because I'm sure I made some (First time making a dragon PC) Other than that, I'm going to post him up in the rg




Some mistakes or things you might wanna address I noticed on my first pass:

1) Your shield has no enhancement bonus, but has the Arrow Deflection ability. That's a no-no by the rules. 

2) Dragon's strength stat is wonky. You spent 5 point buy points for base score 13. You then add racial bonus of 9 for 22. Then you add 5 inherent, for...25? No. 27.   Adjust to hit and damages accordingly.

3) The dragon's secondary attack bonuses (all attacks except Bite) should be 2 less than the primary attack bonus. Normally it would be 5 less, but you have the Multiattack feat.

4) Epic Reputation? For your cohort? Are you SURE about that?

5) Same idea: Magic Missile? -why-? We suggest Shield, instead. That'll stack with Mage Armor and give your mount a total bonus of +8 to AC when it has time to buff.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

BLASPHEMY!!!! No mage should ever be without Magic Missile!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm still here. Working on my character.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Your cohort is max TWO levels below you, not 1.




The following come from the SRD:

From the Leadership feat:
Cohort Level: The character can attract a cohort of up to this level. Regardless of a character’s Leadership score, he can only recruit a cohort who is two or more levels lower than himself.

Which means level -2.

From the Epic Leadership feat:
Cohort Level: The character can attract a cohort of up to this level. Regardless of the character’s Leadership score, he or she can’t recruit a cohort of his or her level or higher.

Which seems to imply level -1.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 1) Your shield has no enhancement bonus, but has the Arrow Deflection ability. That's a no-no by the rules.



I've never seen this as a rule.  I was always under the impression that you could just have the ability if you spent for the +6 enhancement bonus, therefore still making the shield magical



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 2) Dragon's strength stat is wonky. You spent 5 point buy points for base score 13. You then add racial bonus of 9 for 22. Then you add 5 inherent, for...25? No. 27.   Adjust to hit and damages accordingly.



I guess I just did some bad math, thanks for the catch   



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 3) The dragon's secondary attack bonuses (all attacks except Bite) should be 2 less than the primary attack bonus. Normally it would be 5 less, but you have the Multiattack feat.



That's actually if I use them all in the same round. Those are the scores for if I just use that one attack.  Though I will go and change it to show as such because I won't ever just use one attack



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 4) Epic Reputation? For your cohort? Are you SURE about that?



I know is sounds weird, but I wanted to added some flavoring to her, and I figured, why not make her god chosen to be with my paladin? So I figured she would've had an reputation as such.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 5) Same idea: Magic Missile? -why-? We suggest Shield, instead. That'll stack with Mage Armor and give your mount a total bonus of +8 to AC when it has time to buff.






			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMY!!!! No mage should ever be without Magic Missile!




Enough said lol


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

Tailspinner - ELH was printed off of 3.0 material, and I believe in 3.0 it was max 1 level below you, which changed in 3.5, hence the difference.

Ivellious - Actually, Shay's right  about the shield.. DMG page 217. "A suit of armour with a special ability must have at least a +1 enhancement bonus"... not a special ability WORTH at least a +1 enhancement bonus.  It doesn't just have to be 'magical', it has to be 'enhanced'... Same as the adding magic itself requires Masterwork.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

.......must've missed that on the read through.  Alright, will fix it


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

So, how's everybody coming on those characters?  Ready to post to RG yet?  Need any help?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

Fixed the shield issuse.  just went with a plus on shield heavy fortifcation shield.  That way I didn't have to change my cost of the shield, and still get a niffty abilitly I could used


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 5, 2007)

I am playing around with modificiation of characters from other epic games I have made.  I have a question about how you interpret metamagic.

Let us say I have for instance an Enhanced, Twinned, Maximized, Empowered, Quickened Fireball

Is metamagic (except Maximize and Empower) stack?  Ie does the above mentioned do:

120 (20d6 maximized) + 10d6 (empowered) x2 (for Twinned) as a quickened spell

-or-

does all metamagic apply seperately so the same spell would do

60 (10d6 Maximed) + 10d6 (Enchanced) + 5d6 (empowered) as a quickened spell and 10d6 taking a standard action (twinned)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2007)

Whran, your first example would be correct.  Your given spell would deal 20d6+240 damage as a swift action.  Do keep in mind though, that some do NOT stack.. IE, you can't Empower an allready Intensified spell, etc.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, since I could find NOTHING to denote how old a Rakshasa can be, I put Salarassa at an adult 380, pending further information.

As for Gorashik, He'll be left behind with orders to build me an army, which brings me to my next question. To get legendary commander, I apparently need a 30 in deplomacy. Now, I have a +48 modifier, or +58 if I'm using Voice of the Dragon (which I will, since it's only a 4th level spell, and I can keep it up all day long with only 5 castings). But I only have 26 ranks. Do I still need to wait 4 levels to get Legendary Commander, or would you consider a +58 modifier to be enough? If so, then next level I should have an army of around 25,000 soldiers, and over 500 casters of level 5 or greater (with a full 30 with 5th level spells, whee!).

Posted character on the RG


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 5, 2007)

It sucks pallandrome, but yeah, you're going to have to wait those 4 lvls


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh well, takes time to build an army anyways. I just find it somewhat nonsensical for such things to be based on ranks rather than modifiers.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 5, 2007)

Character up. Working on her background, now.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm finishing Xis before posting him in the RG


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

Darimaus, you didn't ask me for any help, so feel free to smack me...but there were a couple of potential problems with your sheet as posted in the RG.

1) Your character started out a paladin, then became a bard. The problem is that a bard cannot be of lawful alignment. Thus, in order to become a bard, he'd have to lose all paladin abilities. 

The solution to this is have him start out as a bard, then switch to paladin. Bards that turn lawful canot advance as bards anymore...but they can still use the abilities they already have.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm still working on converting mine from the versions submitted for other games. I do still need to know the epic progression for Contemplative or if the version I posted is OK. Was there an answer to Wrahn's question about flaws? I also have some balance questions. 

You mentioned that the Choose Fate spell from the Destiny domain was potentiall problematic, especially if made persistent. If I'm planning to cast it Quickened or in Time Stop would you rather I just drop it?

IS the the Transformation domain OK? The granted power is +1 caster level on transmutation spells. I like it because has Shapechange as the 9th level power, but has better flavor than the Animal domain. It also has Polmorph Any Object as its 8th level power. And a couple of spells listed in Races of Eberron which I won't be using.

Would the combination of Beastlland Ferocity and Delay Death (both in the Spell Comp) fall under category of cheap tricks? My guess is yes, but then again there are plenty of ways around it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 6, 2007)

Flaws No.
Void - Yes, It would be preferable if you wouldn't use the choose destiny spell...
Transformation Domain OK.
Haven't read Beastland Ferocity yet, have to double check, will get back to you on that..
Contemplative would gain Bonus Domain (Any) every 5 levels after 6th (11,16, etc) and a Bonus feat at 14,19,24,29, etc.  Don't forget that Bonus Domains are the equivalent of an Epic feat, though they ARE specified, that's still 4 epic feats every 10 levels.

Think of it this way.. From lvl 20-50, Cleric would gain 10 Bonus Feats, while Contemplative would gain 6 bonus feats and 6 bonus domains.  So they loose 4 feats for 6 Pre-specified feats.

Pallandrome - The Ranks requirement on feats and Prestige classess is mainly used as a way of setting Minimum Level, since the "total Modifier" has little to really do with your level and more to do with how much you've twinked a specific skill (which is fairly easy to do).  Thus, 30 Ranks, not a specific modifier.. Otherwise, It'd be the same as making a prestige class that required you to have a "+30 attack roll with a bow" instead of "BAB +10, W.Focus: Bow" or some such silliness.  

Think about it.. Why should the fact that someone has a 'Ring of Making people like me +20' qualify them for a feat?


Also people, Tommorow (In about 7 hours actually) I'm heading out of town to visit family for a while, may be a day, may be 3.  I'll check in once more before I go though to answer any last minute questions.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 6, 2007)

> Salarassa lvl7 Sorcerer/lvl5 Archmage/lvl8 Unseen Seer/lvl3 Blackguard




Rakshasa have a LA +7 and 7 HD of outsider.  If the 7 levels of Sorcerer are meant to represent your native ability in addition to the hit dice, I think the way you have it put there is confusing.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually, creatures with "natural caster levels" like rakshasa, dragons, nymphs, etc...can take class levels in the caster type they are, and those class levels will stack.

For example a dragon that casts spells as a 3rd level sorceror can then take some class levels in sorceror, and thus cast spells as a higher level sorceror.

Thus a 7 HD +7 ECL Rakshasa with 7 sorceror levels casts spells as a level 14 sorceror.

...Having said that though...hmm.

"Salarassa lvl7 Sorcerer/lvl5 Archmage/lvl8 Unseen Seer/lvl3 Blackguard" with +7 ECL and 7 HD of Rakshasa... I thought there was something amiss there.

23 class levels, plus 7 ECL, plus 7 Rak HD. That's ECL 37. You've got some trimming to do, Pallendrome.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, it shoulda been put in there as Rak HD, I've been meaning to update that. As I said, not quite done with it yet


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

*Character under construction*

Posting it here to get some comments before moving it over to the RG: 

--

Iaimz Kalzar

Human Cleric 30 (Madness and Magic)

XP: lvl 30+280
Alignment: LN
Age: 42
Gender: Male
Move: 20
Initiative: +7

Str: 19/+4 (13+6(item))
Dex: 16/+3 (10+6(item))
Con: 26/+8 (15+5(tome)+6(item))
Int: 20/+5 (14+6(item))
Wis: 41/+15 (17+7(lvl)+5(tome)+12(item))
Cha: 24/+7 (14+4(tome)+6(item)

Insanity Score: 15 (The Insanity score is added to Wisdom for spellcasting, but subtracted from wisdom for saves and skills)
Effective Wisdom for Spellcasting: 56/+23
effective Wisdom for skills and Saves: 26/+8

HD/HP: 30d8+240 / 422
Bab/Eab/Grapple: 15/5/24

Attack: By weapon or spell.

AC: 37 (10(base)+13(armour)+3(dex)+5(deflection)+7(shield))
Touch/ Flatfooted: 13/34

Fort: 30 (12(cleric)+5(epic)+8(con)+5(item))
Ref: 19 (6(cleric)+5(epic)+3(dex)+5(item))
Will: 30 (12(cleric)+5(epic)+8(wis)+5(item))

Skillpoints/Skills: 198 (33x6)

Concentration (Con):..........41 (33+8) 
Diplomacy (Cha):..............40 (33+7)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int):.....24 (19+5)
Knowledge (history) (Int):....22 (17+5) 
Knowledge (religion) (Int):...38 (33+5)
Knowledge (the planes) (Int):.35 (30+5)
Spellcraft (Int):.............38 (33+5)

Feats: 1+1+3+6+9+12+15+18+21+24+27+30+23+26+29
Non Epic: 8

Quicken Spell
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Craft Wondrous Item
Leadership (17th, 135, 13, 7, 4, 2, 2) 
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave

Epic: 7

21: Undead Mastery 
23: Multispell
24: Multispell
26: Multispell
27: Automatic Quicken Spell (slvl 0,1,2,3)
29: Automatic Quicken Spell (slvl 4,5,6)
30: Automatic Quicken Spell (slvl 7,8,9)


Spells:
0: 6 . . : 
1: 5+4+1 : 
2: 5+4+1 : 
3: 5+4+1 : 
4: 5+3+1 : 
5: 5+3+1 : 
6: 4+3+1 : 
7: 4+3+1 : 
8: 4+2+1 : 
9: 4+2+1 : 

Class Abilities:
Rebuke Undead 10x/day (Control up to 10 times your level in HD of undead)
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#turnOrRebukeUndead
Spontaneous Casting (Inflict)


Equipment: (4,500,000 GP)

Periapt of Wisdom +12: 1,440,000 gp
Cloak of resistance +5: 25,000 gp
Boots of Teleportation 3/day: 49,000 gp
Ring of Protection +5: 50,000 gp
Ring of X-ray vision: 25,000 gp
Goggles of Night: 12000 gp

Glamered Mithral Full Plate Armour+5 of Heavy Fortification: 9000+1500+100000+2700: 113,200 gp
Full plate 1,500 gp ac+13, maxdex3, acpen-2, 20 ft., 25 lb. 

Animated (+2) Adamantium heavy Shield +5 (ac 2+5): 51000 gp 

Carpet of Flying (5ft. by 5ft. 200lb. 40ft. lb.) 20,000 gp 
Cube of Force: 62,000 gp.
Incense of Meditation: 4,900 gp
Mirror of Mental Prowess: 175,000 gp
Portable Hole: 20,000 gp
Prayer Bead of Karma x2 (caster level +4 for 10 min): 40,000 gp
Rod of Absorption: 50,000 gp
Rod of Metamagic, Maximize (lvl 0-6): 54,000 gp 

Tome of Wisdom +5: 137,500 gp  
Tome of Constitution +5: 137,500 gp
Tome of Charisma +4: 110,000 gp

Ioun Stones:
Clear Spindle (Sustains creature without food or water): 4,000 gp 
Dusty rose Prism (+1 insight bonus to AC): 5,000 gp 
Iridescent Spindle (Sustains creature without air): 18,000 gp 
Pale green Prism (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks): 30,000 gp 
Orange Prism (+1 caster level): 30,000 gp 

Pearls of Power:
1,000 gp (1st): x 20 : 20,000 gp
4,000 gp (2nd): x 15 : 60,000 gp
9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
49,000 gp (7th): x 7 : 343,000 gp
64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

Created Items:

Belt of the Body (+6 to Str, Dex and Con)
Market value: 36000 + 36000x1.5x2 = 144000 gp
Crafting Cost: 72,000 gp : 5760 xp

Headband of the Mind (+6 to Int and Cha)
Market Value: 36000 + 36000x1.5 = 36000+54000 = 90000 gp
Crafting Cost: 45,000 gp : 3600 xp

Item of Death Ward (Continuous):
M V: 4x7x2000x2: 112,000 gp
C C: 56,000 gp : 4480 xp

Pearl of Undead Turning (+4 levels to turning and rebuking Undead): 
M V: 22,000gp 
C C: 11,000 gp : 880 xp

70,000 gps in spell components and foci

29,900 gp remaining


[sblock=domains]
Madness Domain
Granted Power
The character gains an Insanity score equal to half his or her class level. For spellcasting (determining bonus spells and DCs), the character uses his or her Wisdom score plus his or her Insanity score in place of Wisdom alone. 

For all other purposes, such as skills and saves, use Wisdom minus Insanity in place of Wisdom. 

Once per day, the character can see and act with the clarity of true madness. Use the character’s Insanity score as a positive rather than a negative modifier on a single roll involving Wisdom. Choose to use this power before the roll is made. 

Madness Domain Spells
Lesser confusion 
Touch of madness 
Rage 
Confusion 
Bolts of bedevilment 
Phantasmal killer 
Insanity 
Maddening scream 
Weird 


Magic Domain
Granted Power
Use scrolls, wands, and other devices with spell completion or spell trigger activation as a wizard of one-half your cleric level (at least 1st level). For the purpose of using a scroll or other magic device, if you are also a wizard, actual wizard levels and these effective wizard levels stack. 

Magic Domain Spells
Magic Aura: Alters object’s magic aura. 
Identify: Determines properties of magic item. 
Dispel Magic: Cancels magical spells and effects. 
Imbue with Spell Ability: Transfer spells to subject. 
Spell Resistance: Subject gains SR 12 + level. 
Antimagic Field: Negates magic within 10 ft. 
Spell Turning: Reflect 1d4+6 spell levels back at caster. 
Protection from Spells M F: Confers +8 resistance bonus. 
Mage’s Disjunction: Dispels magic, disenchants magic items. [/sblock] 


[sblock=equipment notes]Cube of Force: 62,000 gp.
This device is about ¾ inch across and can be made of ivory, bone, or any hard mineral. It enables its possessor to put up a special wall of force 10 feet on a side around her person. This cubic screen moves with the character and is impervious to the attack forms mentioned on the table below. The cube has 36 charges, which are renewed each day. The possessor presses one face of the cube to activate a particular type of screen or to deactivate the device. Each effect costs a certain number of charges to maintain for every minute (or portion of a minute) it is in operation. Also, when an effect is active, the possessor’s speed is limited to the maximum value given on the table. 

When the cube of force is active, attacks dealing more than 30 points of damage drain 1 charge for every 10 points of damage beyond 30 that they deal. Spells that affect the integrity of the screen also drain extra charges. These spells (given in the list below) cannot be cast into or out of the cube: 

Cube Face Charge Cost
per Minute Maximum Speed Effect 
1 1 30 ft. Keeps out gases, wind, etc. 
2 2 20 ft. Keeps out nonliving matter 
3 3 15 ft. Keeps out living matter 
4 4 10 ft. Keeps out magic 
5 6 10 ft. Keeps out all things 
6 0 As normal Deactivates 

Attack Form Extra Charges 
Horn of blasting 6 
Wall of fire 2 
Passwall 3 
Disintegrate 6 
Phase door 5 
Prismatic spray 7 

Moderate evocation; CL 10th; Craft Wondrous Item, wall of force; Price 62,000 gp. 


Mirror of Mental Prowess
This mirror resembles an ordinary looking glass 5 feet tall by 2 feet wide. The possessor who knows the proper commands can cause it to perform as follows. 

Read the thoughts of any creature reflected therein, as long as the owner is within 25 feet of the mirror, even if those thoughts are in an unknown language. 
View other places as if with clairvoyance, but vision extends even onto other planes if the viewer is sufficiently familiar with them. 
Use it as a portal to visit other places. The user first views the place with the clairvoyance function, then steps through the mirror to the place pictured. Others can follow her through the mirror if they like. An invisible portal remains on the other side where she arrives, and she can return through that portal. Once she returns, the portal closes. The portal closes on its own after 24 hours (trapping the user if she’s still in the other place), and the user can also close it with a command word. Creatures with Intelligence of 12 or higher might notice the portal just as they might notice a magical sensor from a scrying spell. Any creature who steps through the portal appears in front of the mirror. 
Once per week the mirror accurately answers one short question regarding a creature whose image is shown on its surface (giving answers similar to those from the legend lore spell). 
Strong conjuration and divination; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, detect thoughts, clairaudience/clairvoyance, gate, legend lore; Price 175,000 gp; Weight 40 lb. 


Pearl of Power
This seemingly normal pearl of average size and luster is a potent aid to all spellcasters who prepare spells (clerics, druids, rangers, paladins, and wizards). Once per day on command, a pearl of power enables the possessor to recall any one spell that she had prepared and then cast. The spell is then prepared again, just as if it had not been cast. The spell must be of a particular level, depending on the pearl. Different pearls exist for recalling one spell per day of each level from 1st through 9th and for the recall of two spells per day (each of a different level, 6th or lower). 

Strong transmutation; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, creator must be able to cast spells of the spell level to be recalled; Price 1,000 gp (1st), 4,000 gp (2nd), 9,000 gp (3rd), 16,000 gp (4th), 25,000 gp (5th), 36,000 gp (6th), 49,000 gp (7th), 64,000 gp (8th), 81,000 gp (9th), or 70,000 gp (two spells). [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

Madness Domain has (thankfully) been errataed and "fixed." I don't have my books in front of me now, but there's no more "insanity score" that boosts DC's into the stratosphere.

I believe Complete Divine and/or Spell Compendium have the up to date versions of that domain.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think Jemal uses errata.
The domain is more powerful than most, and that's why I picked the weak Magic domain too, but the fact that the character has to be insane balances it quite a bit. An insane character tends to make suboptimal choices, and has difficulties getting any respect. That will make accomplishing his goals very difficult, regardless that he's powerful (but vulnerable) in combat.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that errata or a 3.0 vs 3.5 difference?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 7, 2007)

Most likely we'll be using the most recent version which in this case is the Spell Compendium version that loses the insanity score.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

While it's true I don't use the Errata, I do use Complete's and Spell Compendium.

HOWEVER, I've no problem with Neph using the original version of the Madness Domain.  It's what he originally posted to me, and I said OK.

The Rakshassa HD thing seems to have resolved without me, so good for that..

As for the previous question of Beastland Ferocity + Delay Death.. No brokenness I can see...

Beastland Ferocity would give you essentially the same benefit with DelayDeath as having the Diehard feat.

SPEAKING OF WHICH!  I just remembered another House Rule that I'll be adding to the first post...

Instead of dying at -10, you die at -CON Score.. so if your constitution is 36, you don't die until -36.  IF your con happens to be below 10.. Well, tough luck, I guess.  Any effect that mentions the "Dying" state (normally -1 to -9) now reffers instead to this 'extended' dying state.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

*2 For 1!*

Allright, I've been doing a fair amount of thinking about this.. 8 characters for one game..
OK, I've made a few slight alterations to my plans and am now using two VERY SIMILAR storylines but I'm splitting this into two games.  Both will have the same rules and same starting point, but should diverge plotlines fairly quickly.

Hmm.. I was wondering over a couple different ways to go with a specific portion of the campaign... This also allows me to do that.

The only thing left is figuring out which characters to put into which game.

Shayuri - Silver Dragon
Ivellious - Dragonriding Paladin.
Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter
Avalon - Old Kobold Wizard
Pallandrom - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
Darimaus - Human female Paladin/bard/seeker
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer)
Nephtys - Insane Human Priest
Wrahn - ??

PS...Hero4Hire, sans, whoever else had expressed interest but not submitted a character... You 3 can throw characters in for this now if you want, I'll have two 4-6 person parties in 2 games instead of one game with 8-10.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 7, 2007)

So in short, most of us are in?


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2007)

I am not sure these fall into the catagory of "uber" buffs, but thought I would propose them.

Strength of Ten Men
+12 Enchancement Bonus to Strength
11 minute casting time, Duration 40 hours, Personal Effect DC 19

Resilience of Iron
+12 Enchancement Bonus to Constitution
11 minute casting time, Duration 40 hours, Personal Effect DC 19

If you want a more formal write up, let me know

Oh, right now I am looking at an advanced Trumpet Archon, so sort of a Cleric/Melee type


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal, is this epic spell okay?


Slow the Passage of Time
Transmutation
Spellcraft DC: 23
Components: V, S 
Casting Time: 100 days, 11 minutes 
Range: Touch
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless) 
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
To Develop: 207,000 gp; 5 days; 8,280 XP. Seeds: Fortify (DC 17). Factor: +114 years (+228 DC). 
Mitigating: +10min casting time (-20 DC). +100 days casting time (-200 DC). Change target from touch to personal (-2 DC)

This spell adds years to the caster of this spell. When casting this spell, he adds 115 years permanently to his current age category. All higher age categories are also adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

OK... As to Epic Spells, Wrahn yours look fine.
As for Avalon...  I don't like Permanent buffs that take forever and a month to cast, b/c that downplays the Mitigating factor and makes it nonexistant... Unless I rule that you JUST finished researching the spell and haven't had a chance to cast it yet, in which case you never will b/c unless you sit out the campaign, you won't get a 4 month non-stop break to cast your spell.

In Short, I don't like spells that will not be cast during gameplay.

As for Party Construction, I've Decided Good party/Evil party..  

Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider
Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character)
Darimaus - Human Paladin/Bard/SeekerOfSong
Wrahn - ??

Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter
Avalon - Old Kobold Wizard
Pallandrom - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)

Two Questions: 
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer) : Good or Evil?
Nephtys - Insane Human Priest: Which would you fit better with do you think?  I'm thinking whichever one VoidRazor ISN'T in, just to keep both sides with a cleric.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 7, 2007)

Give us the insane one.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 7, 2007)

You can have him lol


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

K, Looked through the characters in the Rogue's Gallery, so far haven't noticed anything I don't like.  One thing, however - Tailspinner, could you show how many ranks you put into each of your skills?


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't suppose there's a back seat on anyones dragon for me? It'll suck to be the only one in my party walking


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Two Questions:
> Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer) : Good or Evil?
> Nephtys - Insane Human Priest: Which would you fit better with do you think?  I'm thinking whichever one VoidRazor ISN'T in, just to keep both sides with a cleric.



I was planning on chaotic neutral. If you need me to play either good or evil I'd prefer evil. If neutral is OK, I don't mind being with the good party. But I'd really rather not play a good aligned cleric.

Unrelated question: Is it OK to have my cohort create magic items, presumably knocking him/her to 16th from the xp costs?


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 7, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Unrelated question: Is it OK to have my cohort create magic items, presumably knocking him/her to 16th from the xp costs?




I know its DM's decision, but realisticly the same rules for PCs should apply here, I.E. you cannot lower your starting level by spending XP for item creation. Since we can't alter our starting level when we use item creation (exactly why the DM gave us some XP to throw around for it) our cohorts shouldn't be able to either.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I know its DM's decision, but realisticly the same rules for PCs should apply here, I.E. you cannot lower your starting level by spending XP for item creation. Since we can't alter our starting level when we use item creation (exactly why the DM gave us some XP to throw around for it) our cohorts shouldn't be able to either.



The first post mentions that you can lower your starting level by spending more than 15K xp.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 7, 2007)

Oops, I missed that. (was looking in optional rules, sorry). Though my only other objection is that cohorts are temperary. Your cohort spends XP to make you a magic item. He dies or you release him, and then you get a new one. This one then makes you a new magic item. This means you get a free epic item every 1d4 months. (I'm not saying you would, just pointing out extremes)

Even if you don't, your new cohort does not take XP loss because of what you old cohort did, so it turns into no penalty at all.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the idea is that right now, during creation, we're allowed to make an item or items that would set us back a level...but that -during play- the standard rules apply. That is, this is now or never. Blow the exp now...because you won't be allowed to once we start.

Makes more sense that way, ar?

Wrahn, I've got a question for ya...and believe me, I dunno how I became the designated nitpicker on design...    The Monk's belt description never says it grants the Wis bonus to AC, and I know I've never played that it does. The last line is crucial, I think.

"This AC bonus functions just like the monk’s AC bonus."

The monk's AC bonus is that +1 untyped bonus to AC that monks get at level 5, and goes up one every 5 levels. At least, that seems reasonable to me, given the cheap cost of the belt. 13,000gp for a slotted item that gives infinitely stackable +1 to AC, raises unarmed damage, works in conjunction with monk class abilities, but doesn't -require- you to be a monk... That's pretty darn decent.

But if you factor in the whole, "Oh, and you get Wis bonus to AC too," then I think 11,000 is pretty grossly underpriced. Granted, the item description doesn't specifically rule it out...though I think that last line comes pretty close to doing that. A case could be made though that "the monk's AC bonus" includes Wisdom bonus. Hence the confusion.

Still...if so, it's gotta be the cheapest AC increasing item in the entire D&D panoply of stuff. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I think the idea is that right now, during creation, we're allowed to make an item or items that would set us back a level...but that -during play- the standard rules apply. That is, this is now or never. Blow the exp now...because you won't be allowed to once we start.
> 
> Makes more sense that way, ar?




I understand that concept when it pertains to players, however, applying bonuses to yourself via a cohort, and then having the cohort die or get switched out means that you've lost nothing but 2 feats you can still make use out of and gained epic items for it. Your cohort doesn't even have to be a crafter after that, so he no longer needs to spend feats for it, and is higher level, and the only penalty is apllied to a now random dead guy. that concept sort of bothers me a little. Specially since the DM didn't give a one level cap on lowering your XP. 

Ex. If you drop a 28th level cohort to 25th level, you gain 78,000 free crafting XP. This then allows you to pay 975,000 gp and get an item with the equivical value of 1,950,000. Then follow up with a swap in Cohorts, or if you have no intended abuse in mind, your cohort's accidental death. 1d4 months later you have a new 28th level cohort, AND a nearly 2,000,000 gp item. No gameplay abuses required. Its sort of like an investment.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Ahh, I see where you're coming from. Point's well taken. I'd never want to weaken my cohort by draining him of a full level, honestly, but yeah, I see where you're going with it.

Though happily, no one's suggested doing it yet. 

Still, probably best to get an actual ruling on it, just so everyone's on the same page.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

Allright, I'll say no to Cohort Item Creation right off the bat.. if you somehow manage to find time to do it in character I'ld allow it, but... don't hold your breath (Unless you've got a necklace of adaption...)


As for the Monk's AC bonus from belt... Technically the Wisdom bonus _is_ under Monk AC Bonus, however I agree that's way too cheap of a boost especially at Epic.  
I'll rule for the sake of balance that it does not include the Wisdom mod to AC.  If you want that, level dip.

And the cast: 

Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider
Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character)
Darimaus - Human Paladin/Bard/SeekerOfSong
Wrahn - Trumpet Archon(?)
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer)

Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter
Avalon - Old Kobold Wizard
Pallandrom - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
Nephtys - Insane Human Priest

**EDIT : Hmmm. On second thought, I'ld like it if we could get another 'uber-good' type character that fits well with the 3 paladins and the Angel, and I could switch Void to the Evil team.**

  I will still accept a submission or two more if they're coming, so long as you think you can have the character done relatively soon.  I'ld like to finish character creation fairly quickly so we can start on the gameing... don't wanna bog down and have the people who've been ready and waiting for days get bored. 
  In Fact, after a few more days I'ld like to have all character concepts locked in, and I'll start the RPing (Stats won't need to be finalized during the beginning of the campaign, just what/who your character is and a general idea of what he/she can do.  That way we can get the ball rolling while everyone finalizes their numbers).


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I think the idea is that right now, during creation, we're allowed to make an item or items that would set us back a level...but that -during play- the standard rules apply. That is, this is now or never. Blow the exp now...because you won't be allowed to once we start.
> 
> Makes more sense that way, ar?
> 
> ...




Certainly arguable that way.  The rules are not clear on this, but the sentence before it is the key one:



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> If the character is not a monk, she gains the AC and unarmed damage of a 5th-level monk.




It is difficult to argue that a 5th-level monk does not gain wisdom to AC.  Here is the relevant text:



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> AC Bonus (Ex): When unarmored and unencumbered, the monk adds her Wisdom bonus (if any) to her AC. In addition, a monk gains a +1 bonus to AC at 5th level...




I agree with you that it is ridiculously cheap, but remember that you can't wear armor on top of it and it is only at higher levels where is becomes more AC than armor for most classes.  As a player my only ability to is to interpret the rules as best I am able.  The best I am able in this case leads me to believe that exact reading of the item gives Wisdom to AC.  If it was a mistake or not in the spirit of the rules, that is for Jemal to decide.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Point taken, Wrahn. I've been meddlesome. I apologize.

On an unrelated note...it cracks me up (in a good way) how GOOD the good party is. Silver dragons, paladins, and celestials!

There's just something really cool about that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> K, Looked through the characters in the Rogue's Gallery, so far haven't noticed anything I don't like.  One thing, however - Tailspinner, could you show how many ranks you put into each of your skills?




Jemal,
Click on the second spoiler tag within the first marked "DETAILS". That is a second sheet with all relevent numbers included. I posted one for readability and one for checking numbers.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the Monk's AC bonus from belt... Technically the Wisdom bonus _is_ under Monk AC Bonus, however I agree that's way too cheap of a boost especially at Epic.
> I'll rule for the sake of balance that it does not include the Wisdom mod to AC.  If you want that, level dip.




I checked the official 3.5e FAQ located here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/er/20030221a

Here is the result:

Q: Does a monk’s belt (Dungeon Master’s Guide, 248) grant a non-monk wearer his Wisdom bonus to AC?
A: Yes. Note, however, that the wearer gains the AC bonus only when unarmored and unencumbered, since the belt clearly states that “this AC bonus functions just like the monk’s AC bonus.”


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Point taken, Wrahn. I've been meddlesome. I apologize.




No apology neccessary, it is a legitamite point and one I have thought about myself.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 7, 2007)

Heh, honestly, I don't think Salarassa is going to be comfortable in EITHER group, seeing how far they both are from a nice comfy medium. 

Of course, given a choice, he'd take the good players. They are generally less likely to betray him.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 7, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I agree with you that it is ridiculously cheap, but remember that you can't wear armor on top of it and it is only at higher levels where is becomes more AC than armor for most classes.  As a player my only ability to is to interpret the rules as best I am able.  The best I am able in this case leads me to believe that exact reading of the item gives Wisdom to AC.  If it was a mistake or not in the spirit of the rules, that is for Jemal to decide.




I just have to point out that bracers of armor are still usable while employing a monk's belt, which sort of negates the "can't wear armor" point. Specially considering you can get those bracers up to a +8, and can have as much dex as you want. Most high AC builds I've seen only needed slight dips in monk to perform. Thats why.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Betray him? No...

Just plain anihilate him in blasts of energy?

Probably. 

I mean, it's nothing personal, but I can't see paladins easily cooperating with an evil outsider and still retaining their stature), and a trumpet archon would be even less likely...by sheer nature. And you gotta figure that the silvers and riders have been spending the past couple of centuries hunting down evil outsiders for fun and profit too...

I can see where you're coming from saying that he prefers working with good...but I'm not sure the gooders in the group would be so forgiving of him.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **EDIT : Hmmm. On second thought, I'ld like it if we could get another 'uber-good' type character that fits well with the 3 paladins and the Angel, and I could switch Void to the Evil team.**




How do you feel about the BoED?  I've got a L30 Vow of Poverty Paladin that I never got to use in a different epic who's ready to go...


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah for good guys for butt kicking......seriously, there isn't one non fighter type in the good guys group, and yet we've have abunch of healers still.  That's funny as hell to me

Can anyone say party of white mages? (though in realitly it would be red mages, but still)


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 7, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I just have to point out that bracers of armor are still usable while employing a monk's belt, which sort of negates the "can't wear armor" point. Specially considering you can get those bracers up to a +8, and can have as much dex as you want. Most high AC builds I've seen only needed slight dips in monk to perform. Thats why.




My point isn't that you can't get some type of armor bonus, but that bonus from armor is probably going to be higher than the armor bonus from item + Wisdom mod until you get enough money to afford bonuses to Wisdom and non armor + to Armor.

Say a 10th level rogue.  Maybe on the outside is going to have a 12 wisdom and perhaps a 22 Dex.  He is better off with a +2 Mithral Chain shirt (9k gold) (AC 22) than with the monk's belt (13k gold) (AC 17).  Even a Cleric with a wisdom of 22 and a Dex of 12 is better off with normal full plate (AC 19) versus the Monk's Belt (AC 17)

At higher levels, getting significant bonuses to all stats is when the monk's belt begins to leave armor behind.

I am just as satisfied going to armor, as it permits some additional defenses that the monk's belt does not and if you do it right, a similar AC.

Oh and Hey Pyrex good to see you.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually both Tiko and the Trumpet Archon are pretty good warrior types, apart from the other abilities they have. AC and hit bonuses in the 50's (with some buffing), hit points past the 500 mark.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Betray him? No...
> 
> Just plain anihilate him in blasts of energy?
> 
> ...




Hey! I'm not Hitler Evil! I don't subjugate nations or murder cultures. I'm more like Starbucks evil, selling an average quality product at inflated prices, with little to no regard for the personal needs of the consumer.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm not Hitler Evil! I don't subjugate nations or murder cultures. I'm more like Starbucks evil, selling an average quality product at inflated prices, with little to no regard for the personal needs of the consumer.



Actually, that's Lawful Greedy, not Evil.  a general disregard for people coupled with greed isn't evil, it's neutral (Though leaning more towards evil than good).  EVIL characters actively pursue evil ends.  That's why Paladins tend to Smite ON Sight... Red = Dead.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Actually both Tiko and the Trumpet Archon are pretty good warrior types, apart from the other abilities they have. AC and hit bonuses in the 50's (with some buffing), hit points past the 500 mark.



YAY! more than 350 HP!! Until now the highest HP I'ld seen in the Rogue's Gallery of finished characters was the BARD!  Also the best saves...


And as for the Wis to AC argument.. IT all depends on your character build.. If you build a character who's supposed to exist in armour, don't use it.. Anybody with low dex or wisdom shouldn't be using it.  On average though, the best AC you can get at most levels(if that's Specifically what you're going for) is using Monk, and at higher level, you've gotta be a caster to break AC 100 before level 20.


In General, Here's the formula: 
IF Wisdom Bonus + Dex bonus > Armour Bonus-3 + Max Dex Bonus, THEN go with Monk.
ELSE wear armour.

Why Armour Bonus - 3 you ask?  Because you can get a max Enhancement on armour of +5 (Non Epic for simplicity sake, at Epic Monk is usually the obvious choice) and you can by Bracers of up to +8.. 5 Enhancement-8 Enhancement = Neg 3, however there's always the BASE AC bonus of the armour being used, so subtract the 3 from that.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> How do you feel about the BoED?  I've got a L30 Vow of Poverty Paladin that I never got to use in a different epic who's ready to go...




What all would you be using besides Vow? I assume you'ld be using some of those bonus Sacred feats your nice little vow gave you..


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 7, 2007)

In that case, I suppose I'm lawful greedy. I'll make sure my robe of the archmage is the right color. I'll have to figure out something else for those three blackguard levels though. Would such an alteration be ok, considering that I do come from an "always lawful evil" race?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for Party Construction, I've Decided Good party/Evil party..
> 
> Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider
> Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character)
> ...




Well, my character is LN, but he's channeling negative energy and will surround himself with undead (btw, how many wraiths can fit into a Portable Hole? they are incorporeal, so they shoudln't really have any trouble squeezing together in quite large numbers, should they?), so he'd probably fit better with the evil group. Also, he is insane, and though he's not really out to hurt innocents he will if he thinks he has to. And he will probably think he has to. I really can't see paladins and celestials working with him, though he wouldn't necessarily mind working with them.

Btw, do cohorts get PC gps per level or npc gp/l? In that case how many GPs do a 17th lvl NPC (or PC) get?
May I make a follower with the Ghost template?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> What all would you be using besides Vow? I assume you'ld be using some of those bonus Sacred feats your nice little vow gave you..




The vow, about four other [exalted] feats, and a continued Epic progression for the Ascetic template.  

Edit:  Included details

Expanded Ascetic Template
[sblock]
(easy part)
Armor: Continues to increase at +1/3lvls
Exalted Strike: Continues to increase at +1/5lvls
Deflection: Continues to increase at +1/6lvls
Natural Armor: Continues to increase at +1/8lvls

(hard part)
Ability boost: 23(+10/+8/+6/+4/+2), 27(+12/+10/+8/+6/+4/+2), 31 & each 4 thereafter (+2 to all)
Bonus Exalted (or Epic Paladin) feat @ 24 & every 4lvls.
DR: At 24th and every 10lvls thereafter, DR improves by 5. At level 29, DR improves to 'Epic & Evil'.
ER: At 25th and every 6lvls thereafter, energy resistance improves by 5.

There was also a house-rule in effect reducing the pre-epic Exalted bonus feats from 1/2 levels to 1/4 levels.
[/sblock]

Character Sheet (skills need reworked for attribute changes)
[sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B] Lochlan
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin
[B]Race:[/B] Human Ascetic
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 22  +6 ( 4p, +10 Enh)                 [B]Level:[/B]    30    [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 17  +3 ( 6p,  +2 Enh, +1 Lvl)         [B]BAB:[/B]     +25    [B]HP:[/B] 377 (30d10+150)
[B]Con:[/B] 20  +5 ( 4p,  +6 Enh, +2 Lvl)         [B]Grapple:[/B] +31     
[B]Int:[/B] 16  +3 ( 4p,  +4 Enh)                 [B]Speed:[/B]    30'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 22  +6 ( 6p,  +8 Enh)                 [B]Init:[/B]     +7       
[B]Cha:[/B] 34 +12 (16p, +12 Enh, +4 Lvl)         [B]ACP:[/B]      -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +13   +0    +3    +0    +2    +5    33
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 30

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     17    +5   +15    +37
[B]Ref:[/B]                      11    +3   +15    +29
[B]Will:[/B]                     11    +6   +15    +32

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +38      d6+16        20x2
Quarterstaff(TWF)       +36/+36  d6+13/d6+10  20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven

[B]Class Features:[/B] Aura of Courage, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, 
                Divine Health, Lay on Hands 420hp, Mount, Remove Disease 9/wk, 
                Smite Evil 7/day, Turn Undead.

[b]Ascetic Features:[/b] Ability Boost (12/10/8/6/4/2), Armor +13, Deflection +5, 
                  Exalted Strike +7, Natural Armor +3, Resistance +3

                  Bonus Feat x7, DR 15/Epic & Evil, Endure Elements, ER 20, 
                  Freedom of Movement, Greater Sustenance, Mind Shielding, 
                  Regeneration, True Seeing.   

[B]Feats (PHB):[/B]
  Blind Fight
  Cleave
  Improved Initiative
  Power Attack
  Two Weapon Fighting
  (CW) Divine Vigor
  (ED) Sacred Vow
  (ED) Vow of Poverty

[b]Ascetic Bonus Feats (ED):[/b]
  Celestial Mount      (Mount gains Celestial template)
  Gift of Grace        (Share 'Divine Grace' class feature)
  Hands of a Healer    (+2 to Cha for Lay on Hands)
  Holy Subdual         (Deal Smite damage as Nonlethal damage)
  Subduing Strike      (Deal nonlethal damage with melee attacks at no penalty)
  (ELH) Great Smiting  (Increase Smite damage to Lvl*2)
  (ELH) Great Smiting  (Increase Smite damage to Lvl*3)

[b]Epic Feats (ELH):[/b]
  Dire Charge 
  Penetrate DR(Adamantine)
  Penetrate DR(Cold Iron)
  Penetrate DR(Silver)
  Planar Turning
  Positive Energy Aura
  Spectral Strike
```
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> <snip>Paladins tend to Smite ON Sight... Red = Dead.




So when they see that I'm obviously not evil (yay ring of mind shielding!) then they wouldn't be trying to smite me, right?

Which brings up the question, what happens if a Pally attacks a non-evil outsider that they had just assumed was evil?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 7, 2007)

Nevermind, found it myself:



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Okay, lets see.. Cohorts - How's about we assume they're Marked as well, just for simplicity's sake?
> As for Cohort Creation, we'll use 30 point buy.  You can supplement their equipment with your own money.  HP = Full at first, half+1 after that.  particular's are up to you.
> Keep in mind, however, 2 things - Your cohort is max TWO levels below you, not 1.  Also, HD does not equal level equivalent for Cohorts.  For example I haven't seen Salamander listed anywhere as a special cohort, and the noble variety doesn't have a level adjustment.. However, I'ld be ok with a 22 HD Noble Salamander (+6 LA) as a Cohort.
> 
> Any god you want to worship is available, and there are multiple gods with overlapping fields.  The base PHB dieties are all there, and there's allways the 'worshipping an ideal' concept, so long as the ideal fits both/all chosen domains.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, hmm, I'm going to rework Salarassa a bit. As is, he's a little bland, and I want to make him a bit more of an artistic fellow. I'll drop the archmage angle and go Lyric Thaumaturge. It plays off of his social demeanor better, as he is supposed to eb a VERY social person, but none of the class skills in his classes allowed for such (thus far, the calculations on skills are very much incorrect). 

For now, consider him a lvl7 Rakshasa/lvl1 Bard/lvl 2 Sorcerer/lvl13 Lyric Thaumaturge

Incredibly charming musician/mage with a devil-may-care attitude about everyone but himself.

BUT...is this ok with YOU Jemal? The rest of the concept remains the same, he uses his powers to build himself a financial empire, in which he sells information and weaponry to the highest bidder. I might change out the Salamander part for a Djinni, after reading up a bit on who, precisely, occupies the City of Brass.

P.S. This will also make me a better fit with the Ultimate Magus. This way we will not be stepping on each others toes quite so often.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Pallandrome - I didn't say you COULDN'T be evil, just that in MY opinion, the personality you described doesn't sound too evil, nor does it fit with the Race...  If you just did a few more unscrupulous things, it'd make more sense.. I mean, straight from the MM: "Some say Rakshasa's are the very embodiment of evil.  Few beings are more malevolent."

As for the Detecting, no they wouldn't just smite you on site if they didn't have a reason for thinking you were evil.. but they might if they saw through your disguise, realized you were a Rakshasa, and made their knowledge check to know what a Rakshasa is.  



> Which brings up the question, what happens if a Pally attacks a non-evil outsider that they had just assumed was evil?



Well... even IF an "Always Evil" Outsider was for some reason NOT Evil, it would still retain the "Evil" Subtype (Changing alignment doesn't make you change type/subtype), meaning it would still detect as evil and be Smote by a Smite Evil.. The Paladin wouldn't have any way of knowing you weren't evil, so nothing special happens.  You could 'SAY' you weren't, but unless you managed to prove it and get the paladin to stop long enough to listen to you, he'ld just stay convinced you were evil.  IF he discovered (And _believed_ that you were actually good, one of two things would happen.. If you were dead, He'ld atone for unknowingly killing a good creature.  Otherwise, he would probably attempt to apologize to you.  At least that's what my idea of a Paladin would do.


Neph - Why's your follower only lvl 17? Don't have Epic Leadership?  As for the money question, I BELIEVE they have NPC gold, which is listed in the DMG. (Don't have it on me at the moment).  Wraiths ARE Incorporeal, though I dont believe incorporeal creatures can occupy the same space as each other.. If they can attack each other freely, that must mean they're essentially 'physical' in relation to each other (At least that's how I'm going to rule it for this game).  As for how many in a portable hole... They are mindless undead, medium sized, weightless... SOOO... Double the number of creatures that could fit in a normal portable hole?

And I don't think the Insane, Undead controlling Cleric will mesh well with all those Paladins.

PREX - We've actually used VoP at Epic in my RL group, ranging from lvl 24 to lvl 40, and I think the following works well:

Natural Armor: +1/8 levels (+3 at lvl 30)
AC Bonus: 4 +1/3 levels (34 at lvl 30)
Exalted Strike: Doesn't follow an exact pattern at non-epic, but this seems to function well: +1/4 levels after 20 (+7 at lvl 30)
Deflection: +1/6lvls (+5 at lvl 30)
Resistance: +1 at lvl's ending in "3" or "7" {23, 27,33,37,etc} (+5 at lvl 30)
Ability boost: 23(+10/+8/+6/+4/+2), 27(+12/+10/+8/+6/+4/+2), 31 & each 4 thereafter (+2 to all) 
Bonus Exalted feat every 2 lvls. (Yes this is a LOT of Exalted feats, but keep in mind that these feats are NOT retroactive if you take the feat after level one.  By epic you could have pretty much all of them, and they DO have effect on the game, though not always a LARGE effect.) 
DR: Doesn't follow an exact pattern at non-epic, but this seems to function well: 15/evil @ lvl 25, +5/5 levels.  There's no indication it should become /Epic b/c the point of it seems to be Evil things hurts you. not really powerful things. (20/Evil at lvl 30)
Energy Resistance: Every 7 levels after 20, increase by 10. (25 at lvl 30)

I'll also give a few Extra powers as is in the spirit of the Feat (Replacing Magic Items you could have by that level with similar powers naturally).
LVL 21 - Superior Sustenance (EX): You no longer require sleep, though if you're a spellcaster, you still require 8 hours of rest/inactivity to memorize/rejuvenate spells.  
LVL 24 - Bonus Epic Feat : You may choose one of the following as a bonus feat: Ignore Material Components, Distant Shot, or Dire Charge.  You must meet all the Pre-Req's as normal, if you do not meet the pre-req's for ANY of these feats, you may instead choose one of those pre-requisite feats as this bonus.
LVL 25 - Crit Resistance - You have a % chance to ignore extra damage from Critical hits/Sneak attacks (ETC) equal to your Character Level.
LVL 27 - Fast heal 3(EX) (Instead of Regeneration)
LVL 30 - Holy Radiance(Su): SR 15+Character Level vs Evil spells and spells cast by Evil beings.  Blocks possession and mental influence as Protection from Evil.
LVL 32 - Base movement speed is doubled.  Also you grow Angelic wings which allow you to fly at twice your land speed.
LVL 36 - Planeswalker(Sp): You may use Plane Shift and Teleport each 3/day as spell-like abilities (Caster lvl = Character level)
LVL 40 - ETC, ETC.
*These specials are subject to change*

There are some people who think you should have to spend another, EPIC, Feat to get abilities past level 20, but I say you're allready giving up Millions of GP worth of Equipment.. isn't that enough?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Neph - Why's your follower only lvl 17? Don't have Epic Leadership?




Nope, I value the spellcasting feats higher. The ability to cast four quickened spells a round and quicken all of his spells with no increase of their level is pretty devastating. Besides, Undead Mastery will get him some additional allies and is more flexible (even though I can't control undead of higher than 17 HDs)
Leadership was just a feat I picked because there weren't that many feats I felt I had to have after I'd taken Spell Penetration, SP(G), Craft Wondrous and I-Initiative.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the money question, I BELIEVE they have NPC gold, which is listed in the DMG. (Don't have it on me at the moment).  Wraiths ARE Incorporeal, though I dont believe incorporeal creatures can occupy the same space as each other.. If they can attack each other freely, that must mean they're essentially 'physical' in relation to each other (At least that's how I'm going to rule it for this game).  As for how many in a portable hole... They are mindless undead, medium sized, weightless... SOOO... Double the number of creatures that could fit in a normal portable hole?




 So, a portable hole is 10x10x10ft=1000cubic ft and the average short and skinny person takes up 5x2x1ft=10 cubic ft, then we could technically fit 100 people into a portable hole, but they would be pretty uncomfortable and would soon run out of air. Undead would take up the same space (or double?), but could have no problem being packed that tight. 

Btw, may I start the game already having cast Create Greater Undead a few times?



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> And I don't think the Insane, Undead controlling Cleric will mesh well with all those Paladins.




On second thought I'm beginning to lean towards making him an Evil, Insane, Undead controlling Cleric. Evil just makes for a more convincing Insane.
Are there any deities who have the Madness and Magic domains that would fit? Some God who doesn't mind the undead?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

couple things... Portable hole doesn't say it's a 10' Cube, it says the hole is 10' deep... It's still the same size as the Hole itself (Which is a 6' Diameter hole), just 10' deep..

Thus is a 6' diameter, 10' deep Hole, which has a volume of 283 Cubic Feet.
And the reason I said "double" the number is b/c you CAN pack the wraiths tight, whereas you couldn't pack a hundred people into the room.  
I'll say in an area that size you could fit roughly 50-60 wraiths.

AS for the god.. Evil, Insane, Undead, Magic.. Hmmm.. a couple.  Leave it as an un-named 'power' for now, though it definitely exists.  and you'll be finding out the true power during the campaign.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **EDIT : Hmmm. On second thought, I'ld like it if we could get another 'uber-good' type character that fits well with the 3 paladins and the Angel, and I could switch Void to the Evil team.**
> 
> I will still accept a submission or two more if they're coming, so long as you think you can have the character done relatively soon.




I submitted you a concept just after you closed recruiting. The uber-good St. Sollars the Twice-Martyred back on page one. He was a Lawful Good Martyred Champion of Ilmater should I whip up a sheet?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, what is epic progression for Lyric Thaumaturge?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I submitted you a concept just after you closed recruiting. The uber-good St. Sollars the Twice-Martyred back on page one. He was a Lawful Good Martyred Champion of Ilmater should I whip up a sheet?




Sure, Do it! 

And Pallandrome, Epic Lyric Thaumaturge would have the exact same Epic Progression as normal Bard for Feats.(The only abilities they have that follow the formula enough to keep going at Epic are Bard spellcasting, and Bardic Music.)


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> PREX - We've actually used VoP at Epic in my RL group, ranging from lvl 24 to lvl 40, and I think the following works well:
> 
> ...
> 
> DR: Doesn't follow an exact pattern at non-epic, but this seems to function well: 15/evil @ lvl 25, +5/5 levels.  There's no indication it should become /Epic b/c the point of it seems to be Evil things hurts you. not really powerful things. (20/Evil at lvl 30)




Looks fine.  Mostly similar to what I had already.  I'll update to your version and repost tomorrow.  Going to miss my couple extra Epic feats though.

The major reason we went with [Epic & Evil] DR in the version I posted is that even continuing the bonuses from the Vow, AC for a VoP character in Epic levels is laughably low.  Credible Epic threats will be hitting me on a roll of 2 or higher.  Some of the PC's posted will hit me on a roll of a 2 on their _third and fourth_ iterative attacks.  Without AC as a viable defense, I need to fall back on DR.  Going from [Evil] to [Evil & Epic] gives me back my DR against non-epic Evil Outsiders.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't own the spell compendium and am not sure of the contents.  Is it all right if I use the Quickshift spell (I know it from the BoED)?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Wrahn - I'll check out the spell and get back to you later today.

Pyrex - There's only 2 kinds of AC at Epic level.. The one you can hit on a 2, and the one you can hit on a 20.  If you're not one, you're the other.  And if you're an Aesetic Monk, you many just be able to get the second kind.. I know I've seen it at lvl 40.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 8, 2007)

I most certainly am the first. Fortunately, if you get close enough to hit me _it's probably already too late!_


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 8, 2007)

Presenting my Cohort, of marginal power but still pretty ok out of combat:


Archduchess Miranel Dohon (aka. "Duchess")

Cohort ecl 17

Human Ghost (Undead, Incorporeal, la 5), Sorcerer 12

Move: fly 30ft, perfect.
Initiative: +6
Height: 5ft
Weight: 0
Age: 340 years
Apparent age: 23

30 pt buy:

Str: 8 /-1
Dex: 14/+2 
Con: --/--
Int: 17/+3 (14+3(age))
Wis: 13/+1  (10+3(age))
Cha: 34/+12 (18+3(age)+4(ghost)+6(enhancment)+3(level)) 

HD/HP: 12d12 / 111

Fort: 9 (4+0+5)
Ref: 11 (4+2+5)
Will: 14 (8+1+5)

AC: 32 (10+2(dex)+12(deflection)+8(armour)

Attack: +8/+3
Damage: -

Skills 

Skills: 75
Hide:.............................10 (0+2+8*)
Search:...........................9 (0+1+8*)
Spot:..............................9 (0+1+8*)

Bluff (Cha):....................27 (15+12)
Concentration (Con):.......15 (15)
Spellcraft (Int):..............18 (15+3)

Disguise (cha):...............19 (7,5+12)
Listen:..........................16 (7,5+1+8*)

*= Ghost

Feats: 1,1,3,6,9,12

Ability Focus (Frightful Moan DC +2)
Ability Focus (Malevolence DC +2)
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Eschew Spell Components

Spells:
0:6
1:6+3
2:6+3
3:6+3
4:6+3
5:5+2
6:3+2

Spells Known:

0:9: Detect Magic, Message, Prestigigitation, Ghost Sound, Resistance, Dancing Lights, Light, Mending, Arcane Mark.
1 Alarm, Protection from Good, Shield, Grease, Comprehend Languages, Ray of Enfeeblement.
2 Glitterdust, Web, Detect Thoughts, Touch of Idiocy, Mirror Image.
3 Protection from Energy, Fireball, Displacement, Major Image.
4 Dimensional Anchor, Solid Fog, Confusion.
5 Feeblemind, Teleport.
6 Mass Suggestion.



Special attacks: 

Frightful Moan (Su) DC: 10+6+12+2: 30
A ghost can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic necromantic mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost’s moan for 24 hours. 

Malevolence (Su) DC: 10+6+12+2: 30
Once per round, an ethereal ghost can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane. This ability is similar to a magic jar spell (caster level 10th or the ghost’s Hit Dice, whichever is higher), except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, the ghost must be manifested and it must try move into the target’s space; moving into the target’s space to use the malevolence ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The target can resist the attack with a successful Will save (DC 15 + ghost’s Cha modifier). A creature that successfully saves is immune to that same ghost’s malevolence for 24 hours, and the ghost cannot enter the target’s space. If the save fails, the ghost vanishes into the target’s body. 

Telekinesis (Su) DC: 10+6+12: 28
A ghost can use telekinesis as a standard action (caster level 12th or equal to the ghost’s HD, whichever is higher). When a ghost uses this power, it must wait 1d4 rounds before using it again. 


Special qualities:

Manifestation (Su)
Every ghost has this ability. A ghost dwells on the Ethereal Plane and, as an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When a ghost manifests, it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible but incorporeal on the Material Plane. A manifested ghost can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, or spells, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. A manifested ghost can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor. A manifested ghost always moves silently. A manifested ghost can strike with its touch attack or with a ghost touch weapon (see Ghostly Equipment, below). A manifested ghost remains partially on the Ethereal Plane, where is it not incorporeal. A manifested ghost can be attacked by opponents on either the Material Plane or the Ethereal Plane. The ghost’s incorporeality helps protect it from foes on the Material Plane, but not from foes on the Ethereal Plane. 

When a spellcasting ghost is not manifested and is on the Ethereal Plane, its spells cannot affect targets on the Material Plane, but they work normally against ethereal targets. When a spellcasting ghost manifests, its spells continue to affect ethereal targets and can affect targets on the Material Plane normally unless the spells rely on touch. A manifested ghost’s touch spells don’t work on nonethereal targets. 

A ghost has two home planes, the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane. It is not considered extraplanar when on either of these planes. 

Rejuvenation (Su)
In most cases, it’s difficult to destroy a ghost through simple combat: The "destroyed" spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20 + ghost’s HD) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. The exact means varies with each spirit and may require a good deal of research. 

Turn Resistance (Ex)
A ghost has +4 turn resistance. 


Ghostly Equipment: 

Cloak of Charisma +6: 36,000 gp
Bracers of Armour +8: 64,000 gp
Ring of Resistance +5: 25,000 gp

remaining ?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's my PC, updated with the new version of the Epic VoP.

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Lochlan
[B]Class:[/B] Paladin
[B]Race:[/B] Human Ascetic
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 22  +6 ( 4p, +10 Enh)                 [B]Level:[/B]    30    [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 17  +3 ( 6p,  +2 Enh, +1 Lvl)         [B]BAB:[/B]     +25    [B]HP:[/B] 377 (30d10+150)
[B]Con:[/B] 20  +5 ( 4p,  +6 Enh, +2 Lvl)         [B]Grapple:[/B] +31     
[B]Int:[/B] 16  +3 ( 4p,  +4 Enh)                 [B]Speed:[/B]    30'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 22  +6 ( 6p,  +8 Enh)                 [B]Init:[/B]     +7       
[B]Cha:[/B] 34 +12 (16p, +12 Enh, +4 Lvl)         [B]ACP:[/B]      -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +14   +0    +3    +0    +2    +5    34
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 31

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     17    +5   +17    +39
[B]Ref:[/B]                      11    +3   +17    +31
[B]Will:[/B]                     11    +6   +17    +34

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage      Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff            +38      d6+16        20x2
Quarterstaff(TWF)       +32/+32  d6+13/d6+10  20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
  Celestial, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven

[B]Class Features:[/B] 
  Aura of Courage, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Divine Health, Lay on Hands 420hp, 
Mount, Remove Disease 9/wk, Smite Evil 7/day, Turn Undead.

[b]Ascetic Features:[/b] 
  Ability Boost (12/10/8/6/4/2), Armor +14, Crit Resistance 30%, Deflection +5, DR 20/Evil,
ER 20, Exalted Strike +7, Fast Healing 3, Natural Armor +3, Resistance +5

  Endure Elements, Freedom of Movement, Holy Radiance (SR 45 vs Evil), Regeneration, 
Superior Sustenance, Mind Shielding, True Seeing.   

[B]Feats (PHB):[/B]
  Blind Fight
  Cleave
  Improved Initiative
  Power Attack
  Weapon Focus(Staff)
  (CW) Divine Vigor    (Expend Turning to gain +10' speed & 2*Lvl Temp HP)
  (ED) Sacred Vow
  (ED) Vow of Poverty

[b]Ascetic Bonus Feats (ED):[/b] -->All Exalted Feats.
  Celestial Mount      (Mount gains Celestial template)
  Exalted Smite        (Smite attacks are Good-aligned)
  Exalted SR           (+4 SR vs [Evil] spells or cast by Evil Outsider)
  Exalted Turning      (Turned undead take 3d6 damage)
  Gift of Discernment  (as Phylactery of Faithfulness)
  Gift of Faith        (+2 on Will saves vs Fear/Despair)
  Gift of Grace        (Share 'Divine Grace' class feature)
  Hands of a Healer    (+2 to Cha for Lay on Hands)
  Holy Radiance        (Shed 10' light at will, undead take 1d4/round)
  Holy Subdual         (Deal Smite damage as Nonlethal damage)
  Nimbus of Light      (Shed 5' light at will, +2 Diplomacy & Sense Motive vs Good)
  Sanctify Martial     (+1 damage to evil, +1d4 to Undead & Evil Outsider, wpn is Good aligned)
  Stigmata             (Heal others by taking Con damage)
  Subduing Strike      (Deal nonlethal damage with melee attacks at no penalty)
  (ELH) Dire Charge

[b]Epic Feats (ELH):[/b]
  Great Smiting
  Great Smiting
  Penetrate DR(Adamantine)
  Penetrate DR(Cold Iron)
  Penetrate DR(Silver)
  Positive Energy Aura
  Spectral Strike


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 132(132)   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 33 (4 * 33 = 132)
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Balance                  4*   +3            +5
  Bluff                    6*  +12           +15
  Climb                    8*   +6           +10
  Concentration           15    +5           +20
  Diplomacy               12   +12    +6     +30
  Handle Animal            3   +12           +15
  Heal                     9    +6           +15
  Jump                     8*   +6           +10            
  Kn(Nobility)             7    +3           +10
  Kn(Religion)             8    +3           +11
  Listen                   4*   +6            +8
  Ride                    16    +3    +2     +20
  Sense Motive            24    +6           +30
  Spellcraft               4*   +3            +5
  Spot                     4*   +6            +8
  
*Cross-Class skill

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]

  Peasant Outfit                  0gp    0lb
  Quarterstaff                    0gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 4lb

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                100   200   300   600   1500


[b]Spells/Day:	1    2    3    4[/b]
                5    5    5    5

[b]Prepared Spells:[/b]
  Lvl 1: Detect Undead, Divine Favor x2, Pro: Evil, Less. Restoration

  Lvl 2: Call Mount(ED), Moment of Clarity (ED), Remove Paralysis, 
         Undetectable Alignment, Zone of Truth

  Lvl 3: Daylight x2, Magic Circle v. Evil, Remove Curse
 
  Lvl 4: Blood of the Martyr (ED), Break Enchantment, CSW x2
         Death Ward x2


[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned

Zephyr (Celestial Heavy Warhorse)
Large Animal
HD 16 (16d8+48 146hp)
Initiative +1
Speed: 60'
AC 18 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +18 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 28
BaB/Grapple: +12/+21
Attack: 2x Hoof +19 d6+7, Bite d4+3
SQ: Darkvision, Low Light Vision, Scent, Smite Evil, A/C/E Resist 10, SR 25
Feats: Endurance, Run
F/R/W: +20/+12/+12
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +4
Mount Qualities: +12 HD, +14 NA, +6 Str, 11 Int, Command Horses, Emp. Link, 
                 Improved Evasion, Improved Speed, Share Saves, Share Spells,
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

OK, went over the char's in "Plots, Places, & Rogues" (Yes, they changed the name apparently), couple things.

First, 
*Shayuri* - Dragon HD doesn't provide the +1 stat/4 lvls b/c that's allready figured into their base stat modifiers.  This includes those at each new age category.

However, they do Retroactively gain skill points for their Dragon HD when their Age Category increases their Intelligence (Though they don't gain more skill points for Class levels or for anything other than Age Increases to Int.)

Also, you can only have one set of Bracers, it's not one per arm.
Gemstone of Heavy Fortification and Greater Pectoral of Manueverability are not DMG or ELH items, therefore you must craft them to have them.

And your Cohort has Horizon goggles (?) and a Greater Chausable of Fell Power, also not DMG/ELH.  Finally, what's a Survival Pouch?


*Ivellious* - You can only have 5 levels of Divine Emissary, as it requirse a BAB +23 to get into (Min lvl you can get that is 25)  Also, don't forget that Xianet gets NPC Gold for his ECL.

*Wrahn* - According to my Monsters Manual, Trumpet Archon's gain 
+10 str, +6 dex, +12 con, +6 int, +6 wis, +6 cha
You have as modifiers: 
+18 str, +4 dex, +16 con, +6 int , +6 wis, +6 cha

 You also have +4 and +2 Unamed Bonuses to your stats.. what's that from?
 *NOTE : After writing this I noticed you have 19 Outsider HD as oppossed to the Trumpet Archon's natural 12.. I assume that means you Advanced it... Doing the math, that makes sense to the Racial stats, but I'ld still like to know where those Unnamed bonuses came from*

*Nephtys* - 
First, could you put TWO seperate wisdom scores on your sheet? One for Spellcasting (Adding the insanity score), and one for Skills/saves? Just so I don't get confused..  
ALSO, I notice you have a lot of Ioun Stones.. Please keep in mind their primary weakness.. AC 24, 10HP, hardness 5.  Your average 10th lvl fighter destroys it in 1 shot.  Now that's not saying I'll be going out of my way to destroy Ioun stones, but if your opponent recognizes what one does and thinks it would aid him to destroy it, they will attempt it.

As for your Crafted items... The first two I have no problem with.  The Continuous death ward I'll say no to Unless you can actually find an item in a 3.5 source that has it or something similar, in which case you can craft a duplicate of THAT item.  
The pearl of Undead Turning... I assume you took the Phylactery of Undead Turning and doubled the cost for making it slotless?



And finally, to everyone: Please include Race, Gender, Class levels/HD, Ht/Wt (Unless dragon) and Alignment somewhere easy to locate on your sheet.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 8, 2007)

The unnamed bonuses come from (Divine) Persistent Greater Visage of Diety


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Allright.. While i was writing that last post apparently 2 new characters were posted (Neph's Cohort and Pyrex's finished char).  You guys can go ahead and post those to the Rogue's thread soon as you fix up any changes (Which I'm about to find and point out)

*Neph* - the Cohorts use same rules for creation as Characters, meaning on your point buy there's a Minimum of 10 in each stat before racial modifiers (And yes, that includes Con if the Cohort is undead, so that IS a wasted 2 points).  

Also Undead don't accrue Age bonuses to their stats.  If you want those, the cohort would've had to have Aged while human, thus also gaining the Physical penalties, and physically appearing much older.

Finally, your ghost needs a Reason for Existing.. Why didn't his spirit pass on?.  I'ld suggest adding that in a Spoiler box.

*Pyrex* - um.. looks good.  damit.. didn't find wrong stuff. ;(


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> The unnamed bonuses come from (Divine) Persistent Greater Visage of Diety




OK, that brings up one other thing, for EVERYONE (who casts spells)

Everyone list common/daily buffs.  Don't count the bonuses in your stat blocks unless you list that you cast it every day, and it has a duration of at least 8 hours.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

Shayuri - Dragon HD doesn't provide the +1 stat/4 lvls b/c that's allready figured into their base stat modifiers. This includes those at each new age category.

- Hmm! I hadn't realized that. I shall fix. Thanks for the headsup.

However, they do Retroactively gain skill points for their Dragon HD when their Age Category increases their Intelligence (Though they don't gain more skill points for Class levels or for anything other than Age Increases to Int.)

- Hahaha...just what I need, more skill points. Hee hee.   Cool though, I can shave Int a bit for that, and take the sting off the stat loss from the HD ups.

Also, you can only have one set of Bracers, it's not one per arm.

-- It is one set. I added the functionality of Bracers of Armor onto the base item of Bracers of Epic Health, adding a +50% surcharge onto the cost of the Bracers of Armor for having done so (thus paying 96,000 for a 64,000 item).

Gemstone of Heavy Fortification and Greater Pectoral of Manueverability are not DMG or ELH items, therefore you must craft them to have them.

- Egad. They're in Draconomicon, yer right. My brain fudged me a bit on item sources (see also below).

And your Cohort has Horizon goggles (?) and a Greater Chausable of Fell Power, also not DMG/ELH. Finally, what's a Survival Pouch?

- Horizon Goggles and the Greater Chauseble are from Complete Mage and Complete Arcane, respectively. My brain told me that you'd said Completes were fair game. I'd forgotten you meant just for character options, not items. Doh. They're handy and cheap enough I might have cohorticon craft them, with your approval. Horizon Goggles increase the range of "attack" spells (ie, ranged touch spells) by 50%, and the Chauseble adds 2d6 to eldritch blast damage.

Survival Pouch was just a booboo. I thought it was in Complete Adventurer, but it's in Races of the Wild. It's basically an extradimensional pouch full of campy outdoorsy goodness. Stuff to let an adventuring pair live off the land in style and comfort. Easily dispensed with though, since Tiko carries a furnished adamantine tower wherever he goes.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Pyrex* - um.. looks good.  damit.. didn't find wrong stuff. ;(




Well, not only is the character extraordinarily simple for a 30th level character (Human, one class, no equipment, doesn't have dozens of persistant buffs...); it was also reviewed quite a bit when I tried to play it the first time three years or so ago.  

Oh, and if I can find any outside the BoED he's still got half a dozen or so [Exalted] feats coming his way...


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 9, 2007)

So, here's a question, according to the rules, I should be able to use Sonic Might in conjuction with Sympathetic Vibration, but how does the damage stack? Does it do the additional damage whenever the sonic damage would otherwise be applied? At the beginning of the spell? At the end? It would make the spell more useful in such a highpowered game if it were applicable every round (and thus could do nifty tricks like knocking down huge building if given enough time to work), but I'm not sure what interpritation you'll be using (which might determine if I want to bother taking the spell at all. The other option I'm considering is Hindsight from the Spell Compendium.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's the current crunch of Panarchus. Another question, is it possible to buy wands not listed in the DMG for spells in the Spell Compendium without crafting them?

[sblock=Panarchus]Panarchus Bellum, aspect of Panarchus
Chaotic Neutral Human Cleric 10/Hierophant 2/Contemplative 18 of the Perfect

Str 25  +7  Base 10  Cost 2 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Visage +4
Dex 23 +6 Base 10 Cost 2 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Visage +2
Con 30 +10 Base 14 cost 6 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Levels +1 Visage +4
Int 26 +8 Base 14 cost 6 Inherent +5 Enhancement +2 Visage +2 Venerable +3
Wis 48 +19 Base 18 cost 16 Inherent +5 Enhancement +12 Levels +6 Visage +4 Venerable +3
Cha 34 +12 Base 15 cost 8 Inherent +4 Enhancement +6 Visage +4 Venerable +3

HP 491 8+(10*6=60)+(19*4=76)+(30*10=300) + 47 Temporary
AC  44 (10 base +5 Dex +9 Armor +7 Shield +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +1 Natural) 21 Touch 38 Flat 
Init +9
Move 60' ground (30 base X 2 Boots) 60' air
Spell Resistance 34
Damage Resistance 10/magic
Turn Attempts 18 [12 used]

Fortitude 36 (12 base +11 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Reflex 24 (5 base +6 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Will 48 (16 base +19 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)

BAB +30 (+12 without Divine Power)
Melee Attack +45 (+30 BAB +6 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Attack +42 (+30 BAB +6 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)

1  Cleric 1  Persistent Spell, Twin Spell
2  Cleric 2
3  Cleric 3  Power Attack 
4  Cleric 4
5  Cleric 5
6  Cleric 6  Improved Bull Rush 
7  Cleric 7
8  Cleric 8
9  Cleric  9  Leap Attack
10  Cleric 10
11  Contemplative 1
12  Contemplative 2  Shock Trooper
13  Contemplative 3
14  Contemplative 4
15  Contemplative 5 Craft Wonderous Item
16  Contemplative 6
17  Contemplative 7
18  Contemplative 8  Divine Metamagic Persistent
19  Contemplative 9
20  Hierophant 1  Bonus Quicken Spell
21  Contemplative 10 Improved Spell Capacity
22  Contemplative 11
23  Contemplative 12  
24  Contemplative 13 Improved Spell Capacity 
25  Contemplative 14 Bonus: Multispell
26  Contemplative 15  
27  Contemplative 16  Improved Metamagic
28  Contemplative 17
29  Contemplative 18
30  Contemplative 19  Improved Metamagic, Bonus: Improved Metamagic

Skill points 222 (24+21*6+9*8)
Concentration 32 (20 ranks +10 Con +9 Competence +1 Luck)
Diplomacy 57 (33 ranks +11 Cha +10 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy)
Hide 17 (1 ranks +6 Dex +9 Competence +1 Luck) cc
Intimidate 29 (16 ranks +11 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Jump 38 (8 ranks +7 Str +20 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy) cc
Knowledge Arcana 23 (13 ranks +8 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge dungeoneering 23 (1 ranks +8 Int +9 Competence +1 Luck) cc
Knowledge Nature 28 (10 ranks +8 Int +9 Competence +1 Luck) cc
Knowledge Planes 23 (13 ranks +8 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge Religion 25 (15 ranks +8 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Listen 23 (0 ranks +19 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness) cc
Sense Motive 54 (33 ranks +18 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spellcraft 37 (27 ranks +8 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spot 30 (0 ranks +18 Wis +9 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness) cc
Tumble 30 (1 ranks +6 Dex +20 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy) cc
Use Magic Device 26 (5 ranks +11 Cha +9 Competence +1 Luck) cc

Domains: Planning, Spell, Time, Transformation, Travel, Undeath

Spells  6 10+1/10+1/9+1/9+1/9+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/4+1/3+1
0th Read Magic X3, Light, Detect Poison, Mending
1st Omen of Peril (Rod) X3, Scholar's Touch (RoD), Resurgence (CDiv) X4, Endure Elements, Comprehend Languages, Domain – True Strike
2nd Deeper Darkness, Lesser Restoration X2, Divine Insight (Cadv) X2, Shatter, Desecrate, Stretch Weapon (PHbII) X2, Powersight Domain - Augury
3rd Magic Vestment X1[1 used], Speak with Dead, Alter Fortune (PHbII) X5, Spikes, Domain – Fly
4th Greater Magic Weapon [used], Assay Resistance (CArc) X2, Quickened Spikes X2 Divination, Identify Transgressor (BoVD), Psychic Poison (BoVD), Persistent Divine Favor, Domain - Haste
5th, Plane Shift, True Seeing, Superior Resistance X1[1 used], Extended Ghost Touch Weapon, Quickened Revenance (Cdiv) X3, Raise Dead, Domain – Quickened Dimension Door
6th Quickened Spell Resistance X2, Quickened Righteous Might [used for spontaneous persistent Anyspell], Geas [used for spontaneous persistent Anyspell], Energy Immunity X3[3 used], Domain – Quickened Dimension Door
7th, Quickened Heal X2, Renewal Pact, Greater Scrying, Greater Bestow Curse (CDiv), Persistent Divine Power X1[1 used], Domain – Greater Teleport
8th Twinned Destruction, Quickened Greater Bestow Curse, Brilliant Blade (Carc), Moment of Prescience, Chain Dispel, Fire Storm, Quickened Holy Star, Domain – Improved Blink (Cdiv)
9th True Resurrection, Miracle, Gate, Quickened Twinned Greater Bestow Curse, Greater Visage of the Deity (good)(CDiv), Quickened Brilliant Blade, Quickened Twinned Destruction, Domain - Shapechange
10th Quickened Twinned Chain Dispel, Quickened Greater Visage of the Deity (good), Quickened Twinned Fire Storm, Quickened Mass Heal Domain – Time Stop
11th Quickened Twinned Implosion, Quickened Twinned Miracle X2, Domain – Quickened Extended Time Stop


Crafted Magic Items

Diehard Vest
Continuous Beastland Ferocity 30th CL
    2     X    1st lvl        30  X  2000 X .5 = 60,000gp  4,800xp

Hat of Mastery
Works as Hat of Disguise and gives +10 to Diplomacy +9 to Concentration, Hide, Knowungeon, Know:Nature, Spot, and UMD
           ((1,800 X 1.5)    +              10,000  +      (8,100 X 1.5 X 6 skills)) X .5 = 42,800gp  3,424xp

Belt of Health
Works as Amulet of Health +6
36,000 X .5 = 18,000gp  720xp

Heward's Fortifying Bedroll
Provides benefits of 8hrs sleep in 1hr useable once per 48hrs
3,000 X .5 = 1,500  60xp

Cloak of Grandeur
Works as Cloak of Charisma +6 and provides a +5 Sacred bonus to saves
           (36,000 X 1.5        +              50,000)  X .5 = 52,000gp  4,160xp

Scarlet and Blue Sphere Ioun Stone
+2 enhancement bonus to Intelligence
8,000 X .5 = 4,000gp  320xp


Equipment

'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Spell-Storing Flaming Quarterstaff of Frost and Shock 128,600
+2 Sling 8,300
50 +1 Sling Bullets (15 Magebane, 5 Construct Bane, 5 Abberration Bane, 5 Human Bane, 5 Evil Outsider Bane, 5 Undead Bane, 5 Magical Beast Bane, 5 Dragon Bane) 8,350
2 Gloves of Storing 10,000gp ea 20,000
Mithril Animated Heavy Shield +5 50,020
Bracers of Armor +8 64,000
Periapt of Epic Wisdom +12 1,440,000
Ring of Protection +5 50,000
Ring of Invisibility 20,000
Boots of Swiftness 256,000 
Luckstone 20,000
Handy Haversack 2,000
15 Incense of Meditation 4,900gp ea 73,000 [1 used]


Manuals and Tomes (used)

5 Manuals +5 137,500 gp ea 687,500
1 Manual +4 110,000


Ioun Stones

Dusty rose Prism +1 insight bonus to AC 5,000 gp
Dark blue Rhomboid Alertness (as the feat) 10,000 gp
Iridescent Spindle Sustains creature without air 18,000 gp
Pale green Prism +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks 30,000 gp
Orange Prism +1 caster level 30,000 gp


Rods

1 Metamagic Quicken Rod 75,500
Greater Metamagic Quicken Rods 170,000gp ea 170,000
Rod of Absorbtion 50,000


Pearls of Power

2 2nd 4,000gp ea 8,000
2 4th 16,000gp ea 32,000
5 5th 25,000gp ea 125,000
5 6th 36,000gp ea 180,000 [2 used]
7th 49,000
8th 64,000
5 9th 81,000pg ea 405,000


Scrolls (unused)

4 Contingency 1650gp ea 6,600


Spell Components 10,000 + 10 5,000gp diamonds 60,000

14,215 gp extra funds


Permanent Spells

Arcane Sight caster lvl 31


Persistent Spells

Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 32
Lion's Charge (via Miracle, Divine Meta) caster lvl 31
Shapechange (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 32
Divine Power caster lvl 31
Divine Favor caster lvl 31
Shield (via Anyspell)
Wrathstrike (via Anyspell)
False Life  (via Anyspell) caster lvl 31


31hr Spells

Magic Weapon caster lvl 32
Magic Vestment caster lvl 32
Superior Resistance caster lvl 31
Moment of Prescience caster lvl 31


24 hr Spells

Energy Immunity (all 5 types) caster lvl 31


Triggered Spells

Contingency caster lvl 31 Time Stop when area he's in is targetted by Mage's Disjunction
Renewal Pact

Gloom form (achieved via Shapechange)
Str 47 Dex 59, Con 44
AC 74 Init +28 Move 60' 
Fort +43 Ref +42
SR 35 DR 10/epic
concentration 39, Hide 35, Jump 47, Move silently 46, Tumble 48
Fear Gaze (Su) Viewing the gloom’s face inspires terror. Creatures that meet the gloom’s gaze must succeed at a Will save (DC 33) or suffer the effects of a fear spell as cast by a 20th-level caster. The DC is Charisma-based.

Opportunist (Ex) This ability functions like the rogue class feature of the same name.

Sneak Attack (Ex) A gloom is able to sneak attack as a 25th-level rogue, dealing 13d6 extra damage.

Quiescence (Su) A gloom is constantly silent, as per the silence spell, although the area does not extend beyond the creature itself. This quality gives it a +20 racial bonus on Move Silently checks (it is still possible for a gloom to create noise, such as by bumping into something that scrapes on the floor or by sounding a chime). The gloom can lower this effect at will.  [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I will pass. Upon seeing some of the other characters. I thinkthe "schtick" I was going for has already been done.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 9, 2007)

Shay - Cool

Pyrex - Can any of the BOED ones be taken multiple times? Cuz I think that's all there is, so if not I MAY have to rethink the epic feat things. (I thought some of them were repeatable).

Pallandrome - I'll have to figure it out when I get back, I'm leaving for a movie in like 5 minutes.

Wrahn - Quickshift seems ok.  Just remember it doesn't allow you to use more than one "quickened spell-like ability" in a round.. There's no Multispell for Spell-like Abilities.

Hero - Sorry to hear that.

Void - I'll check it over when I get back.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 9, 2007)

Voidrazor,

Can't contigency timestop (maximum of 6th level spell)

Divine Might is really questionable how much BAB it gives.  I have seen 20, I have seen 20 + 1/2 (level - 20) and I have seen full character level, Jemal should probably rule on that.

You should probably list Temporary HP seperate from your main HP as they go away once they are gone and can't be healed

What's up with the Diehard Vest?  Beastland Ferocity doesn't nearly seem worth 60,000gp let alone the experience.  Did they change in the spell compendium?  (I only know it from the planar handbook)

I might suggest Cometfall (from Complete Divine), it is a 6th level spell that can functionally only be used outside, but doesn't have a dice cap and doesn't do energy damage.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I've just found the joy that is Ruin Delver's Fortune.

It has an immediate casting time, lasts 1d4 rounds, and it gives you....

A) A luck bonus to your fort save = to cha modifier, and immunity to poison

B) A luck bonus to your reflex save = to cha modifier, and evasion

C) A luck bonus to your will save = to cha modifier, and immunity to fear effects

or

D) 4d8+Cha Modifier Temporary HP

And its a fourth level spell. *glee* looks like Salarassa is actually survivable! To some degree!

Along combign that with Sirines Grace (Cha Bonus to AC) and I'll be having most of my heavy lifting done by this one stat. Oh if only there were a way to get my Cha to count for HP/level...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Pyrex - Can any of the BOED ones be taken multiple times? Cuz I think that's all there is, so if not I MAY have to rethink the epic feat things. (I thought some of them were repeatable).




I don't think any of them can be taken multiple times, most wouldn't make sense multiple times anyway.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 9, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Along combign that with Sirines Grace (Cha Bonus to AC) and I'll be having most of my heavy lifting done by this one stat. Oh if only there were a way to get my Cha to count for HP/level...




The Dry Lich gets their charisma bonus x HD to their HPs but they are undead so they aren't getting Con...


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, but on the downside, they are LICHES (Lichee? Lichi?)

Naw, I'll just stick with what I have, thanks though!


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Nephtys* -
> First, could you put TWO seperate wisdom scores on your sheet? One for Spellcasting (Adding the insanity score), and one for Skills/saves? Just so I don't get confused..
> ALSO, I notice you have a lot of Ioun Stones.. Please keep in mind their primary weakness.. AC 24, 10HP, hardness 5.  Your average 10th lvl fighter destroys it in 1 shot.  Now that's not saying I'll be going out of my way to destroy Ioun stones, but if your opponent recognizes what one does and thinks it would aid him to destroy it, they will attempt it.
> 
> ...




The Ioun Stones are not really important enough to be worth targeting, and any 10th level fighter who gets close enough to hit one will have more important things to worry about (like staying alive). The Pearls of power, otoh, are a very big deal, but they are carried under the armour and should be very hard to target.
For the Death Ward item I just used the item creation rules and made one from scratch, but I'll just use the spell instead.
For the Pearl of Undead Turning you assume correctly.




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *Neph* - the Cohorts use same rules for creation as Characters, meaning on your point buy there's a Minimum of 10 in each stat before racial modifiers (And yes, that includes Con if the Cohort is undead, so that IS a wasted 2 points).
> 
> Also Undead don't accrue Age bonuses to their stats.  If you want those, the cohort would've had to have Aged while human, thus also gaining the Physical penalties, and physically appearing much older.
> 
> Finally, your ghost needs a Reason for Existing.. Why didn't his spirit pass on?.  I'ld suggest adding that in a Spoiler box.




Ok.

--

Btw, is there a market for Soul Bound souls (Souls of a killed enemy trapped in a gemstone to prevent resurrection)? Would it be worth it to carry around a few (very expensive) gemstones for that? 
I'd assume that some evil outsiders would be interested in paying quite a lot for the souls of high level champions of good (as well as paying for the gemstone itself).
Is there a use for such souls, other than possibly selling them to fiends? Are there any rules for using their xp to substitute for your own or use them to apply metemagic feats at a discount, or something like that?


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 9, 2007)

Why don't you distill liquid agony from them for some nice xp.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 9, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Why don't you distill liquid agony from them for some nice xp.




BoVD? How does that work?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2007)

Character submissions so far:

Good Team:
Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider - RG
Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character) - RG
Darimaus - Human Paladin/Bard/SeekerOfSong - RG
Wrahn - Trumpet Archon(?) - RG
Pyrex - Paladin - RG

Evil Team:
Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter - RG
Avalon® - Old Kobold Wizard - RG
pallandrome - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker) - RG
Nephtys - Insane Human Priest - RG
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer) - OOC

Others:
sans - Arcane Caster?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 9, 2007)

Fixed my lvls, and I didn't buy anything for Xianet because I was just going to put it in her hoard and make my life easier


----------



## Jemal (Mar 9, 2007)

OK...

*Ivellious* - Give her 1 or two basic items (Maybe Inherent Bonuses, a wand/staff) just b/c it would make sense, and still leave her with an impressive hoard.

*Pyrex* - Allright, I've double checked everything you get with the VoP, and I've decided to forgo giving you any extra feats.  After doing the math, VoP is allready granting nearly double the 'cost' of items you could afford at this level.. +12, 10, 8 enhancements to stats... + 14 Armour Bonus, + 7 to ALL weapons, as well as all the 'special' abilities.  The only downside is you don't get to choose when or what you get.  I think it evens out, so I'm not going to give any bonus feats.  sry.  (PS If you wanted, you could always have taken the feat at higher than first level and spent some of your money from BEFORE it on Inherent bonuses, and you loose the extra Exalted Feats that you couldn't spend anyways.)

*Neph* - I get your point about the Ioun Stone, didn't actually check which ones you had, was just saying that IF you had one that mattered (Say the 'don't need to breath' one, and you were underwater), someone intelligent enough to recognize it could easily take it out.  As for the Pearls, if they're somewhere they can't be seen, then they can't be targetted period.  And they're a bit more difficult to identify than a colourful, prism-shaped stone circling your head.

As for the Soul Gems, that market would be mostly in Hell, where they deal with Souls.

As for Liquid Pain, you can't get that out of a Soul Gem, it must be extracted from a living person via the spell "Liquid Pain" or an item called the "Pain Extractor", both of which take 1 full dayto extract a single dose, and that single dose provides 3 XP for item creation.  Since there's no cost to it other than a single lvl 4 spell and a living being (easy enough to obtain), i'm going to have to rule that you can't start with any 'free' stuff that you extracted, b/c otherwise people could say they've been doing it nonstop for the last 10 years and have 11,000 XP from it.
If you want to purchase "Agony", it sells for 200GP per dose, and is highly illegal on any non-evil plane

I also won't allow you to 'start' with a bunch of pre-trapped souls. (Unless you want to take them out of your followers, though.... um.. well, I guess you ARE evil...)

As for Other Uses, depending on the cost of the gem you use to trap the soul, you can use said gem as the material component to another spell, which would then CONSUME the material component (and the soul trapped within), thus preventing said soul from ever being brought back except by divine intervention.

Also, according to BoVD, using a receptacle which contains a Soul as a Material Component of a Spell (Whether you're using the Gem allready, or adding the soul gem as an Optional Component) increases your caster level check to overcome SR by +10 for that spell.

*Shay* - Re: the Bracers,  You don't have Crafting feats, thus can't use the creation/substitution/etc rules.  If you can't craft the item yourself, it has to be straight out of DMG/ELH, as printed.
As for your Cohort, I believe I posted Earlier that I'm not going to let Cohorts start with creation XP.

*Void* - Well, there's allready the exceptions posted before by Wrahn (Time Stop can't be contingent, and Temporary HP should be kept seperate).  
AND the following:

I've seen nowhere that says you keep gaining Domain Spell slots above level 9. everything before that is Specific domain spells, which are included in the Clerical spell list as +D and Improved Spell Capacity has no +D and nowhere does it imply it grants extra domain slots.

You can't Persistant ANYSPELL, it's got a duration of Instantaneous and even so, doesn't say that Metamagic feats could be applied to the spell.
Please keep in mind that Anyspell, even if cast Spontaneously, doesn't actually CAST the spell, it allows you to PREPARE a 2nd level or lower Arcane spell which then occupies yoru 3rd lvl domain slot.  Also, you must have a scroll or spellbook which contains the Arcane spell to be prepared.  IF you had a way of spontaneously adding metamagic (As with the Sudden Feats or a Rod of Metamagic) that would then work on the prepared spell.

I Just noticed that your Character says Heirophant 2, Contemplative 18, but your Feat Progression shows Heirophant 1, Contemplative 19.. Which is it?*

*Pallandrome* - I found Sonic Might in Lyric Thaumaturge, but where's Sympathetic Vibration from?

Also, could people please type all your abilities from Class and Race so I know what they are without always having to go double check the books.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Pyrex* ... I think it evens out, so I'm not going to give any bonus feats.  sry.  (PS If you wanted, you could always have taken the feat at higher than first level and spent some of your money from BEFORE it on Inherent bonuses, and you loose the extra Exalted Feats that you couldn't spend anyways.)




Fair enough.  I'll take a look and see what I can manage there.

As it turns out, by kicking out the redundant feats and the ones I really didn't care for in the first place I can take VoP as my 18th level feat, which means I can afford to read 16 pts worth of tomes (440,000gp / 27,500gp per +1 Inherent) just before I hit 18th level.

I'll update & repost.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 9, 2007)

6th level bard spell form the SRD. It does 2d10 damage a round/level to freestanding structures (though it does not denote a size limit, so I suppose anything not carved out of a cavern fall or similar should work), but has a 10 minute casting time, with a range of touch.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

Blargh! All the items I need are using the same consarned slots...

I need some options here. Is it permissible to take a DMG/ELH item and pay double cost for a "slotless" version? Is it permissible to buy an identical item, except that it uses a different slot than standard with possible attendent slot affinity penalty to cost)?

If I do take a crafting feat, can I still collaborate with my cohort (ie - Cohort contributes spells needed, I provide exp and feats  needed) to create items?


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the Soul Gems, that market would be mostly in Hell, where they deal with Souls.




That's an easy road to take, even without any good intentions . So the market is fairly established and formalised? There's nothing too complicated about it?



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As for Liquid Pain, you can't get that out of a Soul Gem, it must be extracted from a living person via the spell "Liquid Pain" or an item called the "Pain Extractor", both of which take 1 full dayto extract a single dose, and that single dose provides 3 XP for item creation.  Since there's no cost to it other than a single lvl 4 spell and a living being (easy enough to obtain), i'm going to have to rule that you can't start with any 'free' stuff that you extracted, b/c otherwise people could say they've been doing it nonstop for the last 10 years and have 11,000 XP from it.
> If you want to purchase "Agony", it sells for 200GP per dose, and is highly illegal on any non-evil plane




3 XP doesn't really seem worth the bother.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I also won't allow you to 'start' with a bunch of pre-trapped souls. (Unless you want to take them out of your followers, though.... um.. well, I guess you ARE evil...)
> 
> As for Other Uses, depending on the cost of the gem you use to trap the soul, you can use said gem as the material component to another spell, which would then CONSUME the material component (and the soul trapped within), thus preventing said soul from ever being brought back except by divine intervention.
> 
> Also, according to BoVD, using a receptacle which contains a Soul as a Material Component of a Spell (Whether you're using the Gem allready, or adding the soul gem as an Optional Component) increases your caster level check to overcome SR by +10 for that spell.




That's nice.  Is there any rule about how strong the soul must be (#XP?), or do all souls have the same effect?


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 10, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Voidrazor,
> 
> Can't contigency timestop (maximum of 6th level spell)
> 
> ...




Doh! I should have remembered there was a reason the previous version had teleport contingencied rather than TS.

The Diehard vest is expensive only because I took it at Panarchus' caster level. 2 reasons, at the minimum CL it would only cost 4,000 which seems too low, and raising the CL is marginally useful against dispels.

Thanks for the suggestion on cometfall! That's really nasty, especially the no SR part.

Jemal - I realized the Anyspell thing driving home from work last night. I'll correct that and the temp HPs tonight.

As for domain spells in the 10th and 11th slots the SRD says "Each domain gives the cleric access to a domain spell at each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up, as well as a granted power." Am I wrong about being able to take a lower level domain spell in a higher slot? If this is a house rule I certainly don't have a problem with it, but I'd probably want to make some build changes.

Is the Diehard vest OK? If so could I take it at a caster level closer to the minimum. As I mentioned above 4K for the base price seems low, but 120K base is pretty pricey.

The current build should be Cleric 10/ Contemplative 19/ Hierophant 1.

Would a wonderous item giving the pounce ability be allowable? There's a set of gauntlets, Claws of the Leopard, in the Complete Adventurer that gives it, though only with the claws themselves. There's also psicrown that gives it free and clear using charges.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

*Neph* - It has to be a trapped, living soul in a receptacle.  (Via Trap the Soul or similar spell)

As for the soul market (AKA what they're worth), there's no actual RULES on it, just some very thin guidelines stating stuff like "powerful souls are worth a lot, but good souls are worth more.  Powerful good souls that have been corrupted are worth a lot." etc.  It's all Ad-Hoc as far as I can tell... Depends on who you're dealing with, what they're looking for, and what you have to offer.

*On second looking, apparently you can sell a generic "trapped soul in a receptacle" for 200 GP, according to the BoVD.  Such a soul is suitable only for the optional "+10 profane bonus to caster level check to overcome SR" Material Component.  I'm going to say screw that, We'll make it up as we go along.*

*Pallandrome* - I'm using the books, not the SRD.  Also, I'm gonna say no to that spell.  If you want to bring down a building, there are other ways you'll have to try.

*Shayuri* - I've found that Epic Characters tend to be defined by their items, and it is this that makes them seem unbalanced when compared either to each other or to NPC's/Monsters.  The main reason I have for limiting the Items as much as I am is to prevent such things and make the players think harder about how to spend their money and which item they want in which slot, instead of how to twink everything.  So no, you can't use any of the variant/alternate rules including making slotless, adding extra abilities (With the exception of Armour and Weapons which are designed SPECIFICALLY like that), or changing slots.  Unless you invest the Feat and XP to craft it yourself.  
BUT, I WILL allow you to have your Cohort help by provide the spell requirement, so long as it is your character spending GP and XP to create said item. 
And as a final note, I do still retain final veto on any created item if I don't like it. (As I previously did with Permanent Death Ward)

*Void* - As I've said before, I use the books, not the SRD/Errata, and although it does say the bit about 'first on up' in the book, it ALSO says the same thing for the Rogue's Special Abilities (On attaining 10th level and every 3 levels thereafter), though it's clear from the ELH that they don't, and since nowhere in the ELH does it say that you DO gain extra domain spells for Improved Spell Capacity, I'd have to say it doesn't provide it.  The Feat specifically states what it Does give you, and it makes no mention of Wizard Specialist bonuses or Clerical Domains.

You CAN fill a higher level domain slot with a lower level domain spell, however.. just limited up to the 9th level domain slots you get.

DieHard Vest - It's allright, make it whatever caster level you want, it's effects are almost negligible. At most it's the equivalent of an Extra HP = your con score. I'll Rule minimum caster lvl 5 for it.

Pounce Item - I'd have to say no for now unless I have a flash of insight as to what it should cost, simply b/c A)Psicrown sounds Psionic, and B) Pounce is better than an Epic Feat.  As such, it should be at least an Epic Item, which I doubt any examples you could find would be.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2007)

"I've found that Epic Characters tend to be defined by their items, and it is this that makes them seem unbalanced when compared either to each other or to NPC's/Monsters. The main reason I have for limiting the Items as much as I am is to prevent such things and make the players think harder about how to spend their money and which item they want in which slot, instead of how to twink everything. So no, you can't use any of the variant/alternate rules including making slotless, adding extra abilities (With the exception of Armour and Weapons which are designed SPECIFICALLY like that), or changing slots. Unless you invest the Feat and XP to craft it yourself."

-- Which is fine, of course. I just had to make sure before I decided on a course of action. Thanks! 

BUT, I WILL allow you to have your Cohort help by provide the spell requirement, so long as it is your character spending GP and XP to create said item.

-- That is the plan, yes. Warlocks are as good at collaborating on magic items as they are at making them themselves. 

And as a final note, I do still retain final veto on any created item if I don't like it. (As I previously did with Permanent Death Ward)

-- Oh, naturally. And honestly, most/all of what I plan on crafting is straight out of one book or another. I'll post here a list of the desired items before I update my sheet again.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 10, 2007)

There is a first level Druid Spell/2nd level Sorc/Wiz spell from Savage Species called Lion's Charge that allows a subject to charge and full attack.  Not sure it made it into the Spell compendium.

I have a question:  Trumpet Archons come complete with trumpet which they can turn into a +4 Greatsword as a free action.  Is it acceptable for Minathiel's trumpet to turn into one of the Greatswords he has purchased (obviously still spending the money for it)?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

Shay - Cool.

Wrahn - the Greatsword thing is allright, the "greatsword/Trumpet transparency" is basically a trait, so as long as you pay the normal price for the greatsword, you needn't do anything extra for the trumpet.

As for Lion's Charge, don't know I'll check on it.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 10, 2007)

Jemal, can I use the Draconic Rite of Passage and the Greater Draconic Rite of Passage along with the Draconic Resevoir feat?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Pallandrome* - I'm using the books, not the SRD.  Also, I'm gonna say no to that spell.  If you want to bring down a building, there are other ways you'll have to try.




Hey, no worries by me, just makes my decision easier.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2007)

Crafted Items:

For Cohort:
Greater Chauseble of Fell Power
- Market Cost: 18,000
- Spells needed: (1) Eldritch Blast
- Item Slot: Amulet
- Effect: Use-activated +2d6 damage to eldritch blasts
- Creation costs: 9000gp, 720exp

Bracers of Health +6
- Market Cost: 36,000
- Spells needed: Bear's Endurance
- Item Slot: Bracer
- Effect: Use-activated +6 enhancement bonus to Constitution
- Creation costs: 18000gp, 1440exp

Horizon Goggles
- Market Cost: 8,000
- Spells needed: (2) Near Horizon
- Item Slot: Goggles/Lenses
- Effect: Use-activated +50% range to ranged weapons, and ranged touch spells
- Creation costs: 4000gp, 320exp

For Self
Radiant Crown of Armor +8
- Market Cost: 64,000
- Spells needed: Mage Armor
- Item Slot: Headgear/Helmet
- Effect: Use-activated +8 armor bonus (force).
- Creation costs: 32000gp, 2560exp

Collar of Iron Scales
- Market Cost: 50,000
- Spells needed: Barkskin
- Item Slot: (3) Collar
- Effect: Use-activated +5 enhancement bonus to natural armor
- Creation costs: 25000gp, 2000exp

(1) For this item, the creator must either be able to use eldritch blast or work with someone who can. Alternatively the spell Chaos Hammer can substitute.

(2) Near Horizon is a spell in Complete Mage. Not sure, therefore, if it's legal. Please advise.

(3) As per Draconomicon, the "collar" item slot corrosponds to the "robe" item slot on humans.

Totals: 88,000, 7040 exp

Let me know if any of these are not kosher, or need additional work.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

*Avalon* - You'll have to remind me which book those're in.

*Wrahn* - Lion's Charge IS in spell compendium, so I'll allow it as a spell, But NOT as a magic Item... To Discourage Persistant(Permanent Pounce), Here's what I'll do: 
since it has a swift casting time, and 1 round duration, I'm just going to change that so that it "Discharges", like True Strike, when you make a Charge.  Therefore you could persistant it, and it would work the first time you charge during the 24 hour period, then would need to be recast.

*Shay* - Looks good, and yes Complete Mage is legal, as is Complete Scoundrel for anyone wondering.



ALSO, Time to find out : Who's over 90% done (Or maybe even 100%!!!), and who still needs more time?


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe I am complete, subject to last minute rules changes/inspirations.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm 99% complete,  I just have to figure out what magic items I need to get Xianet


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm 99% done I think, though I would like to check complete scoundrel tonight to be sure (picking it up on my way out tonight), just in case there is a nifty feat I might want to use.

Alas, there is not. Consider me finished.


----------



## Darimaus (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm 99% done as well. All my items are listed, I'm just doing some extra checking to see if I've got everything I want.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm still fine tuning my spells, skills, items and fluff. So around 90%.

Jemal- The Draconic Rite of Passage is in the Races of the Dragon book while the Greater Draconic Rite of Passage is in a web enhancement for the same book from WOTC.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2007)

Just redoing a couple of feats, and spending the last bit of cashola.

I'd say 90% done.

-- Edit: With the exception of backgrounds and so on (which will be done tomorrow), and barring any last second tweaking, I think it's done. Might buy another wand or two. Perhaps a magic shield for cohort. That's it.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm still crunching away after a major revamp, but other than the background I'm probably 90% done. [sblock=Here's the newest version]Panarchus Bellum, aspect of Panarchus
Chaotic Neutral Human Monk 1/Cleric 4/Divine Oracle 2/Loremaster 19/Hierophant 3/Contemplative 1

Str 18 +4 Base 10 Cost 2 Inherent +4 Enhancement +6 Visage +4 Venerable -6
Dex 16 +3 Base 10 Cost 2 Inherent +4 Enhancement +6 Visage +2 Venerable -6
Con 18 +4 Base 10 cost 2 Inherent +4 Enhancement +6 Visage +4 Venerable -6
Int 28 +9 Base 16 cost 10 Inherent +5 Enhancement +2 Visage +2 Venerable +3
Wis 48 +19 Base 18 cost 16 Inherent +5 Enhancement +12 Levels +6 Visage +4 Venerable +3
Cha 34 +12 Base 15 cost 8 Inherent +5 Enhancement +6 Levels +1 Visage +4 Venerable +3

Age: 71
Height: 5' 11'
Weight: 155 lbs

HP 239 (30 Temporary)  8+(7*6=42)+(3*4=12)+(19*3=57)+(30*4=120)
AC 52 (10 base +3 Dex +8 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +1 Natural +19 Monk) 38 Touch 49 Flat
Init +7
Move 60' ground (30 base X 2 Boots) 60' air
Spell Resistance 
Damage Resistance 
Turn Attempts 14 [8 used]
Stunning Attacks 8 DC44

Fortitude 31 (12 base +4 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)
Reflex 24 (6 base +3 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)
Will 55 (21 base +19 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)

BAB +25 (+10 without Divine Power)
Melee Attack +41 (+25 BAB +6 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret)
Ranged Attack +38 (+25 BAB +6 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence + Secret)

1 Monk 1 Skill Focus know:Religion, Quicken Spell, Bonus: Stunning Fist
2 Cleric 1 Domain: Extend Spell
3 Cleric 2 Power Attack
4 Cleric 3
5 Cleric 4
6 Divine Oracle 1 Craft Wonderous
7 Divine Oracle 2
8 Loremaster 1 Secret - +2 Will Saves
9 Loremaster 2 Improved Bull Rush
10 Loremaster 3 Secret +2 Fort Saves
11 Contemplative 1 Domain: Improved Initiative
12 Loremaster 4 Shock Trooper
13 Loremaster 5 Secret - +2 Ref Saves
14 Loremaster 6
15 Hierophant 1 Leap Attack, Bonus: Persistent Spell
16 Loremaster 7 Secret - +1 Attack Rolls
17 Loremaster 8 
18 Loremaster 9 Divine Metamagic - Persistent, Secret - Applicable Knowledge: Rapid Metamagic
19 Loremaster 10
20 Hierophant 2 Special Ability - Divine Reach
21 Loremaster 11 Improved Spell Capacity
22 Loremaster 12
23 Loremaster 13
24 Loremaster 14 Improved Spell Capacity, Bonus: Multispell
25 Loremaster 15 
26 Hierophant 3 Bonus: Twin Spell
27 Loremaster 16 Dire charge, Bonus: Improved Metamagic
28 Loremaster 17
29 Loremaster 18
30 Loremaster 19 Improved Metamagic, Bonus: Improved Metamagic

Skill points 352 (44+11*9+19*11)
Balance 15 (5 ranks +6 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy) 1cc
Concentration 35 (20 ranks +10 Con +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Diplomacy 58 (31 ranks +12 Cha +10 Competence +1 Luck +4 Synergy) 5cc
Hide 21 (8 ranks +3 Dex +9 Competence +1 Luck) 1cc
Intimidate 17 (4 ranks +11 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck) 
Jump 35 (8 ranks +4 Str +20 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy) 4cc
Knowledge Arcana 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge Dungeoneering 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck) 
Knowledge History 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck) 
Knowledge Local 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck) 
Knowledge Nature 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck) 
Knowledge Nobility 16 (5 ranks +9 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck) 
Knowledge Planes 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Knowledge Religion 38 (24 ranks +9 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Listen 27 (4 ranks +19 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness) 
Move Silently 19 (6 ranks +3 Dex +9 Competence +1 Luck) 2cc
Sense Motive 55 (33 ranks +19 Wis +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Spellcraft 38 (25 ranks +8 Int +4 Competence +1 Luck)
Spot 34 (4 ranks +18 Wis +9 Competence +1 Luck +2 Unnamed:Alertness) 
Tumble 31 (5 ranks +3 Dex +20 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy) 1cc 
Use Magic Device 38 (17 ranks +12 Cha +9 Competence +1 Luck) 40 for Scrolls

Skill Trick: Twisted Charge

Domains: Magic, Time, Transformation, Oracle

Spells 6 10+1/10+1/9+1/9+1/9+1/8+1/7+1/5+1/4+1/4/4
0th Read Magic X3, Light, Detect Poison, Mending
1st Omen of Peril (Rod) X3, Scholar's Touch (RoD), Resurgence (CDiv) X4, Endure Elements, Comprehend Languages, Domain – True Strike
2nd Lesser Restoration X2, Divine Insight (Cadv) X2, Shatter, Desecrate, Stretch Weapon (PHbII) X2, Powersight X2 Domain - Augury
3rd Magic Vestment X1[1 used], Speak with Dead, Alter Fortune (PHbII) X4, Ghost Touch Weapon (SC), Spikes (SC), Domain – Haste 
4th Greater Magic Weapon [used], Assay Resistance (CArc) X2, Quickened Spikes, Divination, Identify Transgressor (BoVD), Delay Death (SC), Persistent Divine Favor [used], Domain - Quickened Haste
5th, Plane Shift, True Seeing, Superior Resistance [used], Quickened Ghost Touch Weapon, Quickened Revenance (Cdiv) X3, Raise Dead, Domain – Detect Scrying
6th Quickened Spell Resistance X2, Quickened Righteous Might [used for spontaneous persistent Anyspell], Geas [used for spontaneous persistent Anyspell], Energy Immunity X3[3 used], Domain – 
7th, Quickened Heal X2, Renewal Pact, Greater Scrying, Greater Bestow Curse (CDiv), Persistent Divine Power X1[1 used], Domain – 
8th Twinned Destruction, Quickened Greater Bestow Curse, Brilliant Blade (Carc), Moment of Prescience, Chain Dispel, Fire Storm, Quickened Holy Star, Domain – 
9th Miracle, Quickened Twinned Greater Bestow Curse, Greater Visage of the Deity (good)(CDiv)[used], Quickened Twinned Destruction, Domain - Time Stop
10th Quickened Twinned Chain Dispel, True Ressurection [used to cast Extended Shapechange, Quickened Twinned Fire Storm, Quickened Mass Heal 
11th Quickened Twinned Implosion, Quickened Twinned Miracle X3


Crafted Magic Items

Diehard Vest
Continuous Beastland Ferocity 5th CL
2 X 1st lvl 5 X 2000 X .5 = 10,000gp 800xp

Hat of Mastery
Works as Hat of Disguise and gives +10 to Diplomacy +9 to Hide, Move Silently, Spot, and UMD +4 to Concentration, 7 Knowledges, Sense Motive and Spellcraft
((1,800 X 1.5) + 10,000 + (8,100 X 1.5 X 4 skills) + (1,600 X 1.5 X 10 skills) X .5 = 42,650gp 3,412xp

Belt of Health
Works as Amulet of Health +6
36,000 X .5 = 18,000gp 720xp

Heward's Fortifying Bedroll
Provides benefits of 8hrs sleep in 1hr useable once per 48hrs
3,000 X .5 = 1,500 60xp

Cloak of Grandeur
Works as Cloak of Charisma +6 and provides a +5 Sacred bonus to saves
(36,000 X 1.5 + 50,000) X .5 = 52,000gp 4,160xp

Ioun Robe
Works as Scarlet and Blue Sphere,Dark blue Rhomboid, Iridescent Spindle, Dusty rose pale green and Orange prism Ioun Stones and Luckstone 
+2 Int, Alertness, Sustained without air, +1 Competence to attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks, +1 Caster Level, +1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks
((4,000 X 1.5)+(5,000 X 1.5)+(9,000 X 1.5)+(15,000)+(15,000 X 1.5)+ (10,000 X 1.5) X .5 = 39,875gp  3,190xp 

2 Feather Tokens (Tree)
400 X 2 X .5 = 400gp  16xp

Handy Haversack
2,000 X .5 = 1,000gp  80xp

1 2nd lvl Peal of Power
4,000 X .5 = 2,000gp  160xp

2 5th lvl Pearls of Power
25,000 X 2 X .5 = 25,000gp  2000xp

Glove of Storing
10,000 X .5 = 5,000  400xp
Equipment

'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Spell-Storing Flaming Ki Focus Quarterstaff of Frost and Shock 162,600
+2 Sling 8,300
50 +1 Sling Bullets (15 Magebane, 5 Construct Bane, 5 Abberration Bane, 5 Human Bane, 5 Evil Outsider Bane, 5 Undead Bane, 5 Magical Beast Bane, 5 Dragon Bane) 8,350
Bracers of Armor +8 64,000
Periapt of Epic Wisdom +12 1,440,000
Glove of Storing 10,000
Ring of Protection +5 50,000
Ring of Invisibility 20,000
Boots of Swiftness 256,000
15 Incense of Meditation 4,900gp ea 73,000 [1 used]


Manuals and Tomes (used)

3 Manuals +5 137,500 gp ea 412,500
3 Manuals +4 110,000gp ea 330,000


Rods

2 Greater Metamagic Quicken Rods 170,000gp ea 340,000
Rod of Absorbtion 50,000


Pearls of Power

1 2nd 4,000
8 3rd 8,000gp ea 64,000
2 4th 16,000gp ea 32,000
3 5th 25,000gp ea 75,000
5 6th 36,000gp ea 180,000 [2 used]
7th 49,000
1 8th 64,000gp ea 64,000
5 9th 81,000gp ea 405,000


Scrolls (unused)

4 Contingency 1650gp ea 6,600
15 Extended Shapechange 25th CL 8,750gp ea 131,250
20 Shield 25gp ea 500

Spell Components 10,000 + 6 5,000gp diamonds 40,000

1,475 gp extra funds


Persistent Spells

Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 31
Wraithstrike (via Miracle & Divine Meta)
Divine Power caster lvl 30
Divine Favor caster lvl 30
Freedom of Movement caster level 30
Arcane Sight caster lvl 32


31hr Spells

Magic Weapon caster lvl 31
Magic Vestment caster lvl 31
Superior Resistance caster lvl 30
Moment of Prescience caster lvl 30


24 hr Spells

Energy Immunity (all 5 types) caster lvl 30
Detect Scrying

10 hr Spells

Extended Shapechange caster lvl 31


Triggered Spells

Contingency caster lvl 31 Teleport when in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction
Renewal Pact

Gloom form (achieved via Shapechange)
Str 46 Dex 58, Con 43
AC 74 Init +28 Move 60'
Fort +43 Ref +42
SR 35 DR 10/epic
Melee Attack +53 (+25 BAB +18 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret)
Ranged Attack +56 (+25 BAB +24 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret)
concentration 47, Hide 42, Jump 49, Move silently 60, Tumble 52
Fear Gaze (Su) Viewing the gloom’s face inspires terror. Creatures that meet the gloom’s gaze must succeed at a Will save (DC 34) or suffer the effects of a fear spell as cast by a 20th-level caster. The DC is Charisma-based.

Opportunist (Ex) This ability functions like the rogue class feature of the same name.

Sneak Attack (Ex) A gloom is able to sneak attack as a 25th-level rogue, dealing 13d6 extra damage.

Quiescence (Su) A gloom is constantly silent, as per the silence spell, although the area does not extend beyond the creature itself. This quality gives it a +20 racial bonus on Move Silently checks (it is still possible for a gloom to create noise, such as by bumping into something that scrapes on the floor or by sounding a chime). The gloom can lower this effect at will.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2007)

VoidRazor - couple more things (Sorry).

First, I've always Interpreted Divine Might as being supposed to make you equal to a fighter of your level, so at Epic the spell should give you BAB = a fighter of your character level (So 20 + 1/2 epic levels), meaning 25 at lvl 30.  Also, your BAB without it should be 15, not 10 (You forgot the +5 epic)

Your Gloom form Con should be 43, remember you've only got a +4 book to Con, not +5.

Also, Cleric's can't cast Teleport except the Travel Domain.. how'd you get it for Contingency?
Also, assuming we fix that, WHERE does it teleport you?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2007)

OOPS, forgot a few things.
Avalon - the Greater Rite looks fine.

OK, a * denotes that the player/character is (mostly) ready to begin.

Good Team:
*Shayuri - Silver Dragon w/ Rider
*Ivellious - Paladin Riding a Silver Dragon (No known relation to previous character)
*Darimaus - Human Paladin/Bard/SeekerOfSong
*Wrahn - Trumpet Archon
*Pyrex - Paladin

Evil Team:
*Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer)
*Avalon® - Old Kobold Wizard
*pallandrome - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
*Nephtys - Insane Human Priest
Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter


Allright, I think that's pretty good.  I'll post up IC threads sometime today.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm mostly ready to begin. The background and personality, well, I've got several ideas, but I really prefer to let the character define himself in play and not write a lot ahead of time that I may regret later. If you want to I can write a few paragraphs, but not knowing much of the universe the game takes place in I can't really write anything useful.
 One thing I do need to know is which deities are available for him, and how those deities interact with their most powerful servants.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe i posted somewhere that any deity goes.  Heck, make one up if you want (Though made-up deities must be fleshed out and can't be rank 20 or higher)!

In my campaign worlds, Deities DO actually interact with their more powerful (Read:epic) followers, specifically those that idealize their ideology (Paladins for warrior gods, High Priests for most gods, Loremasters for gods of knowledge, etc).. The specifics are dependant on your chosen deity, but I'm assuming most of you have been granted an audience and/or summoned to do something directly for your deity at least once.  Were you wanting to know something specific about their interactions?

I agree with you on the background, for the most part.  Just a little background and a basic personality are what I want, not a detailed "This is everything that happened to get me to level 30".. Some characters have those, some don't.. Depends mostly on if you're using an older concept or not, or if the specific character you're using is one you've put a lot of background thought into.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 12, 2007)

But the domains don't fit very easily for the core deities. Of course, if I could make up my own deity that wouldn't be a problem or adapt one of the core deities for my character. Vecna is already a God of magic, maybe the Madness domain would fit him pretty well too. Hmm... Didn't you write in the introductory post that some deities had aided the bad guys breaching the border to the prime. Perhaps my deity could be involved in that, giving my character some additional motivation for messing around with the obelisk?

For relations what I really wanted to know is to how great extent the primary clerics of a deity are their own people and how much they are controlled by their deities. Are they allies, servants or slaves?

I'll write something up for the background...


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 12, 2007)

Alright, I bought an item for Xianet (which would really help her lol) So I'm done, I'm 100% done


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> VoidRazor - couple more things (Sorry).
> 
> First, I've always Interpreted Divine Might as being supposed to make you equal to a fighter of your level, so at Epic the spell should give you BAB = a fighter of your character level (So 20 + 1/2 epic levels), meaning 25 at lvl 30.  Also, your BAB without it should be 15, not 10 (You forgot the +5 epic)
> 
> ...



Could I use the 0xp version of Miracle to gain the spell for the purposes of contingency? If so, could I set the teleport destination to 100ft behind the caster of Disjunction?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ALSO, Time to find out : Who's over 90% done (Or maybe even 100%!!!), and who still needs more time?




I'm good to go.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2007)

Neph - 
As for allies/servants/slaves, well that all depends on your deity.  Most of the more evil deities would keep you as close to slavery/servitude as possible if they were to employ you directly, sort of like Evil Dictators lead through fear and oppression.  It would probably be most akin to working for, say, The Emperor or Darth Vader, though we'll talk more about that after we've figured out your Deity.

Speaking of which, 
As I said, ANY deity, not just any CORE diety, would be allowed.  If you know of one from somewhere else that fits, use it.  OR, worship an ideal. 
OTOH, If you want to follow one of the deities who was involved in the primary breach, then we'll have to talk privately, as that's not supposed to be public knowledge.  It WOULD, however, make for an interesting storyline.
(I think I have something in mind, if you go that way..)

VoidRazor -  Against my first instinct, I'll allow you to do that, though I hope it doesn't start a trend.  As for where it goes, I'm going to rule that it must be either a specific destination, or a distance + direction in relation to yourself, not a variable based on someone/thing else.


*NOTE* : IC thread will be delayed till tommorow, I need to write up a starting thing for each and they'll probably be a bit wordy.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 12, 2007)

Jemal, can I use the Spellbook construction rules from the Complete Arcane including the magical enchantments? I know that it needs the Craft Wondrous Item feat but stil...


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 12, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Sounds good, let's talk privately:

ecaf*99*@*hotmail.com

(just remove the *s)[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 14, 2007)

Are we still on?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

yes.  Long Migraine = thinking bad.

typing IC threads right after this, should be up within half hour to hour.


the threads will be
EVIL : 
Epic Problem : Return to Power

GOOD : 
Epic Problem : Prevention

I'd prefer it if you didn't read the other 'team' thread, just 'cause.  You ARE still going to be in the same world, and as 10 Epic characters, that's a pretty small world.

As for OOC, we'll just keep this one thread, if you need to say something team-specific here, just put it in a spoiler with the game tag. (Prevention or Return to Power)


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have brought this up sooner, but I just this morning realized I had misread the duration for _Winged Mount_.

Would you mind if I swap my standard Hv Warhorse paladin mount for the Griffon option in the DMG?  (Griffon is a -4 level option, similar to how the alternate animal companion for Druids works)

Doesn't really make my mount any more effective in combat, but it does improve my overall mobility.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

sure.

and everyone note that the IC threads are up.


BTW, sorry to do this right after we started, but I'll be doing a couple more posts today and then I have to leave for a few days, will be back sunday/monday.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok.  I'll have the update to my sheet posted today.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Allright Folks, it's about that time for an update.

Both of the groups have encountered their first of the seven, and important things have happened, though not everybody's sure exactly what those things are or entail.

I'm going to post a bit of information here, and then I'd like to have some discussion (both sides welcome) as to how you feel the campaign is coming so far, anything you think should be worked on, concerns, and maybe if any of you think you know something of what's going on, share it and we'll see if it's true.

First, a brief summary of both sides.  I'll put them in spoilers, so if you don't want to spoil it, you don't have to, but I have no problem with the goodguys reading the evil spoiler or vice-versa.  I'm only putting in the stuff that I don't mind the players knowing.  (Acting on it in character, however, would displease me).

[sblock=Epic problemrevention]
The heroes started off in the country of Lyrevan, near the Tomb of Kai Sarutobi, a great warrior from millenia ago who was once the king of Lyrevan.  They met with a silver dragon who filled them in on a few things and then proceeded to the countries capital, *Islo* to find it under attack by a dark army from the United Alliance, being accompanied by white dragons and led by the Dark Warrior (One of The Seven), riding a Dark Dragon (the Black Dragon Patriarch).  Eventually they were able (along with the defending knights and Silver Dragons) to drive off the invaders, though both the Warrior and the Dark Dragon survived and escaped.  Some time during the battle, both the white and silver dragons dissapeared, and the heroes have reason to believe they (Along with various other dragons) have been kidnapped by the Dark Warrior/Dragon.  They are now in the castle with the current King of Lyrevan, King Thelsan, the morning After.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Epic Problem: Return to Power]
The villains arrived on the Prime Material Plane in "The Bowl", a large ampitheatre in the Godswrath Mountains to the East of the United Alliance, and reputedly the only place a God can truley be slain by a mortal.  They travelled to the nearby city of Grennet, the Holy City of the United Alliance.  There, they begin searching for a bard known as "The Ancient One", and during this search, discover that the Disciple (One of The Seven) has appeared in front of the Temple of Saint Galidor.  During the fight with her, she gets an individual who was hinted at as being 'important' into the temple, and the Statue of Galidor is destroyed, at which point the man with her quickly begins transforming, ending up as _Galidor Islo_, A mortal who became a Deity thousands of years ago and was apparently Entrapped here during the Legend Ban.  The party splits their power between fighting the Disciple and fighting Galidor, though one of them believes that Galidor may be able to help them.  It has become apparent that the Disciple wanted to free Galidor to destroy him, though the reason is unclear.  The battle is currently still raging.
[/sblock]

OK, now that that's out of the way I also wanted to say something else.  In My Campaign, I'm using a fairly simple system to gauge general power levels, so just as an example, I'll list the power levels, and then an example of characters the PC's have interacted with of that power level, and what's "different" about that power level(If Anything).

Normal - Pretty much everyone on the Prime. (Citizens, soldiers, etc)'
Powerful - This includes most 'higher powered' characters/creatures.  Created as PC's (elite stats, equipment, etc).  EX: Dragons, Outsiders, King Thelsan, the Bard Salrassa dueled.
Legendary - This is the same power level as each of the PC's.  EX: The PC's.
OverPowered - more powerful than PC's, created essentially as PC's, but each with a special power beyond. EX: the Dark Warrior(Gestalt), the Dark Dragon(Advanced, and has much higher stats than normal).
Holy Crap - Signifficantly Broken in power, created as PC's but with several "DM" powers/alterations.  EX: The Disciple (Combines Pal/Blackguard abilities @ no penalty, is Significantly higher level than PC's, Improved Stats).
Godly - This Power Level includes Gods, and anything else beyond the normal ken of even an Epic Campaign. EX: The Ancient One, Galidor.
And finally, the most powerful you'll see: 
Unstated - It means what it says.  These characters are so powerful that they have no stats, and as such, cannot be 'defeated' until/unless certain conditions are met to reduce thier power level to 'Godly' or 'Holy Crap'.  EX: The Master of the Seven, Galidor (inside his own Temple).

BTW, I'd like to take this moment to Apologize to the Evil group.  When I started, there were two events I knew had to happen with PC involvement.
A) The Warrior's attack on Lyrevan and stealing the Dragons, and 
B) The Disciple's freeing of Galidor and attempt to slay him.

I decided that the good guys would probably be a better match for defending the town of Lyrevan, and that left you guys battling one 'Holy Crap' Character, and one "Godly" character, while the Goodguys got a great fight.  I hope you're not discouraged by the seemingly unbeatable opponents, as they are definitely not (Well, if you get Galidor out of the temple anyways).  Also, Salarassa's on the right path - Galidor would probably rather kill the Disciple than all of you. (Except maybe Ijazim, he seems to have his hate on for that guy).  I can promise you that once this is out of the way, it's going to be an easier ride... Until you find someone stronger.

Also, here's a list of the seven in descending power for any who're intersted:
[sblock=The Seven]
THE MASTER of the Seven
Heartborn
Disciple
Seeker
Master Mage/Apprentice
Dark Warrior
[/sblock]

Finally, I'd like to say that I have been (And will continue to) give out clues and information to various people.  In the Good Campaign, most of that info will be getting shared almost immediately, but I see that as being not so probable in the Evil Campaign.  Even so, everybody's going to have some puzzle pieces, Good guys will have some the Evil won't, and vice versa.  
The big trick comes in being the first person/group to piece together what you DO have and figure out what the heck's going on.  If you'd like to talk about what you've found out OOC with the other players (From both groups) and try to figure it out, feel free, so long as you don't let it affect your IC actions.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 24, 2007)

Beware of Spell Stowaway (Time Stop). Ouch. . The disciple may be dealt with in a few rounds if Panarchus can help me.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

YOU! Post so I can update!!! 



> Beware of Spell Stowaway (Time Stop). Ouch. .




Yeah.. um.. did I mention sorry? *Sheepish grin*  Hey, on the plus side he was nice enough to deal Subdual damage.  (BTW, just a warning to everyone - Galidor's the only major baddie that'll do that.  Everybody else shoots to kill)


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> YOU! Post so I can update!!!




I've posted boss man


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Say now...any exp for us Good Guys? Driving off that army and their master was a pretty rough battle!


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Beware of Spell Stowaway (Time Stop). Ouch. . The disciple may be dealt with in a few rounds if Panarchus can help me.



What do you have in mind? I'm not sure that P. can actually effect her in the Forcecage. With everything sized up to Colossal, there's no way he could hit her through the bars. And considering that Ijazim has higher spell DC's, I don't think he can land any spells. Though if asked, P. would probably be willing to Assay Resistance and give it a shot


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Guys - I'm doing something a bit different for XP, and as such, will be revealing it after the Baddies are done their combat.

Baddies - Just for the record, the Disciple doesnt have spell resistance, just a very high Cha (thus high saves).  (And also, there were a few times that she only barely made the save vs Ijazim's spells.  She never rolled single digit #'s on the d20.

Also, will update badguys IC thread soon, but not right now. (it takes me about half an hour, and I only have a 15 minute break right now)

Everyone - we should come up with names for the two groups so I don't have to keep calling you "good guys" and "bad guys"


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

Void, just keep her in the cage. The maw of chaos will be finished soon enough......


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm going to post a bit of information here, and then I'd like to have some discussion (both sides welcome) as to how you feel the campaign is coming so far, anything you think should be worked on, concerns, and maybe if any of you think you know something of what's going on, share it and we'll see if it's true.




So far I think it's going well.  Despite the number of epic games I've played in, this is the first one that's made it through the first combat, and it's interesting to see how everyone's expectations of epic combat reflect to reality*.

I have to say that playing a melee focused character, I find myself missing a tabletop battlemat (regardless of the fact that it doesn't handle altitude well...), but thusfar you've been handling combat well enough that it really hasn't been an issue.

*Specifically the the battle vs the Dark Warrior and his mount.  The other dragons and the two armies were effectively flavor text.  Very cool flavor text to set the scene for the battle, but basically still had nothing to do with our combat with the Dark Warrior.  Which is probably for the best, because us vs. the army is interesting as a hypothetical problem, but would probably get boring after about round 4.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Holy Crap! And I fought her alone for four rounds, neither of us doing any serious damage to each other. Guess I didn't do as badly as I thought there for a while. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> She never rolled single digit #'s on the d20.




I knew it! Next time they won't be that lucky. 
-

Anyway, I don't really mind things being hard, as long as there's a chance of winning. It annoyed me a little bit that I first read the Gallador-to-be's mind, which made me dismiss him and ignore him in the combat, only to have him suddenly change into an undefeatable enemy right when I was about to finish off the Disciple (she would have been helpless against my Irresistable Dance). Not only did that cause me to lose the fight against the disciple, it also made my character directly responsible for the return of his main enemy (bar one) in the world.
But I admit I was a bit too cocky, thinking I could take one of the seven on my own, and I was probably lucky I got away with it. So I'm ok. The game's still great.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Not only did that cause me to lose the fight against the disciple, it also made my character directly responsible for the return of his main enemy (bar one) in the world.




HEHE, cool aint it?


On to other news - DISIPLE DEAD! CODE BLUE, ONE OF THE SEVEN IS DOWN!!

That's right, with the help of Galidor, the Baddies managed to pull together and do what the goodguys failed to do - Drop one of the seven (probably the 4th or 5th most powerful being on this plane).  As such, combat has finished and it is now time for what you've all been waiting for...

[size=+5] MORE POWER[/size]

Allright, so here's how I'm doing it... 
Goodguys each get 12,000 XP. 
Badguys each get 13,000 XP.
Now comes the extras.
I give bonus XP for the following things : Good Roleplaying, Coolness factors of actions, and ACTING Epic, and good/cool description of events.
The thing is, though, YOU have to tell ME why you deserve extra XP(Or another Player does.  Bonus if somebody else points out that you deserve XP).
As Examples : 
Good Roleplaying - OK, I'm afraid I'm going to have to upgrade to "super-awesome roleplaying", b/c you all did good jobs on this front.
Coolness Factor/Epic actions - OK, I'm going to point out the three that stand out most in my mind, and let you guys figure out the rest (And remind me of any I've forgotten of).
Darimaus - As Ivellious said, "OOC Holy Crap Darimaus, I know we're epic lvl and all but still, falling of the back of a dragon while it's in flight only to land in an enemy army armed with a longbow?"  2,000 XP
Whran - "Disappearing and reappearing hundreds of feet above the combat, he dives, leading with his sword. Falling like a comet his sword shines brightly as he tries to drive it into the dark rider."  2,000 XP
Salarassa - The Fiddle Duel with Paique, and your continued attempts at Diplomacy. 1,000 XP

I'll give out the bonus XP as it comes up.

Allright, that'll be XP.  Now for some other stuff.

I sometimes give out treasure, though I prefer to instead give bonuses to what you currently have in interesting In Game ways.  Some of the minor powers that the Goodguys have experienced so far are examples, as are the following:
Jool - As the blood drenches you and you feel power surge through you, a couple things are happening.  First, you gain a +2 bonus to strength, Secondly you may pick any single +2 or lower Enhancement ability that could go on your Greatsword and apply it (Though if you pick an elemental damage type, it must be flaming), OR increase it from a +7 to +8.
Salarassa - Keep talking to the bard.
Athear+Xialanet - Both gain 1 Dragon HD, and their Level Adjustment is reduced by 1. (Your overall Level stays the same, but you replace 1 LA with 1 HD.)
[sblock=Ijazim] The Lady will be granting you a power in the IC thread after your next post[/sblock]
Others - Sorry, nothing at the moment, but you are all onto some leads that may grant extra abilities/powers.

Also, as promised, I will be posting the Disciple's stats in the Rogue's gallery now that she has been 'defeated'.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 27, 2007)

Nothing for Panarchus and Xis?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

If you're talking bout XP, then remember - You need to tell me why you deserve more.

If you're talking bout gear/power - No, nothing yet, though I do have something specific in mind for each of you. 

Until then, loot the Disciple.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I sometimes give out treasure, though I prefer to instead give bonuses to what you currently have in interesting In Game ways.  Some of the minor powers that the Goodguys have experienced so far are examples, as are the following:
> Jool - As the blood drenches you and you feel power surge through you, a couple things are happening.  First, you gain a +2 bonus to strength, Secondly you may pick any single +2 or lower Enhancement ability that could go on your Greatsword and apply it (Though if you pick an elemental damage type, it must be flaming), OR increase it from a +7 to +8.




Jool has been updated with +2 to Strength and her greatsword has increased from +7 to +8.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks like only Jool can benefit from most of those items. What are Strongarm Bracers?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Not neccesarily true (Though since they were _very_ similar characters, it does stand to reason that the Disciple's gear would be useful to Jool)...
Here's the lootables:



> +5 Mithril Lightened Full Plate of Heavy Fortification(+13ac, max dex + 5, Light, Immune to crits/sneak)
> Ring of Universal Elemental Resistance *Works only for Half-Dragons*
> Ring of Righteous Might *When Raging*
> Amulet of Defense (+5 Deflection, +5 Natural Armour)
> ...




Strongarm Bracers are from Magic Item Compendium, they allow you to wield weapons as though you were 1 size category larger.

the Armour is usable by anyone who would benefit from +13 AC, +5 max dex Light Armour (With the additional benefit of being Heavy Fort).
The Rings are only usable by Jool, but then she'd have to give up 2 of her OWN rings (Each of which give a different elemental immunity)
The Amulet could be of benefit to anybody.
Boots of Swiftness are a must have for any character.

Alternately, Salarassa could pawn them back through his merchant-y organization...
Though that would require planeshifting to the observatory, then going from there to whatever plane he needed, exchanging the gear for gold/other items, heading back to the observatory, and then back through the (probably by now heavily guarded) portal, to end up once again in the Bowl.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

What's the arcane spell failure on the fullplate?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

10%


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> HEHE, cool aint it?




Cool enough for some extra XPs? 

And it's got to be worth something that he fought her alone for all those rounds when she's 11 levels above him, just the sheer reckless arrogance of attacking something like that all alone... 

And, I think I put some cool and epic lines somewhere in that huge pile of all that other rubbish I wrote . I tried to role-play the hell out of my mentally unstable character (but unfortunately it's mostly in sblocks so the other player's haven't read it), I suppose I could dig up some decent examples if you want.

--

How many XPs are required for level 31?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

465,000 I believe.  And I started you halfway there (so at 450K)

[sblock=ijazim]2,500. XP[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW, a note for the Evil guys (as I don't foresee this happening to the good guys)

If you get into a fight with each other, I'll not step in and stop it unless it makes sense from an NPC's point of view to stop it.  You are all evil and have your own agendas, after all. 
I figured from the beginning there was a chance the party may split into factions, instead of just being "the evil party", once people get an idea of how their own agendas square against their... 'companions'.  
If that does happen, I'm prepared for it.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> 465,000 I believe.  And I started you halfway there (so at 450K)
> 
> [sblock=ijazim]2,500. XP[/sblock]




Thanks .


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 29, 2007)

By the way, I probably have enough money to buy at least a few of those outright (I didn't spend nearly all of my money at character creation. I wanted enough left over to arm an army with +1 magical weapons and armor.), which means that if you guys want me to pawn them, or have something else made for you, just let me know. It's not that hard for me to get the gear to my lackeys.

Also, what kind of instrument did the bard just give me? I'll be casting Analyze Dweomer on it pretty much the moment I get a chance.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

one thing to keep in mind, though.  If you want to leave the material plane, you have to go to the observatory first, and same with coming back.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 29, 2007)

Still not a problem. I picked up a gate key for a reason. *grin* Sure, the first one will have to go to the portal in the observatory, but once it's established, I can use it pretty much at will. I'll just make a second one from the observatory to my palace in the city of brass, and we are good to go.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Any xp for starting that subplot, or style points for rp, or for keeping the Disciple from escaping?

BTW, did you get my email re: the subplot?[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2007)

I have a question...

Reference the Disciple: She had +40 damage on her smites and 600 lay on hands. Her charisma mod is +15 and she has 10 levels of paladin and 10 levels of black guard. Combining these levels gives a composite level of 20 for these abilities. That would be +20 damage on smites and 20*15=300 lay on hands. Where does the additional x2 multiplier come from?

Respectively,
Tailspinner


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Tailspinner - From my bad calculations.  Whoops.  Hey, at least she didn't use'em, eh?  I think I was originally planning on giving her the Epic Smiting feat, but dropped it for Epic Speed and never changed the number.  The LayOnHands is a simple math error (which would have mattered if she'd used the ability).

[sblock=Voidrazor] No, I didn't... could you send it again? (Jemal999 at Hotmail dot com)
I'll give you an extra 1000 for chasing after the Disciple, but for the RP, as I stated before you'll have to point out examples that stick out spectacularly, rather than "I think I roleplayed well", b/c everybody roleplayed well.  I'll get back to you on the subplot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 20, 2007)

I hope we're still on, this is my favourite game on or off line. Is there anything you need us to do to make it easier for you?


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

Only patience is required.  I'm not sure how many of you read the Talking the Talk threads, but I've had very limited net access for the last week.  I'm back now though, and updating soon.


And thank you for that kind remark.  I love it when people enjoy my games.


----------



## Pyrex (May 21, 2007)

*hangs head*

I apologize for my low post-rate.  It's been a crazy couple weeks for me (nothing bad, just busy) and I may be in for a couple more...


----------



## Pyrex (May 30, 2007)

*responds from IC thread as requested*

Still here & playing, but my existence has become somewhat more complicated recently which is reducing available time on the boards.


----------



## Darimaus (May 30, 2007)

Alrighty, sorry for my lack of posts, but A: I've been out of town for the last week, and have been subsequently kidnapped by family, B: We've sort of been stuck in a bit of a dialog and I'm not quite sure what I could add to it, C: DMing a 12 man independant game/working full time sort of drains my time. 

I am keeping track of what happens and try to post as often as possible. I really enjoy playing this.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2007)

Murgle...Jemal check out my thread titled "By the time you read this I will be gone..."

Summary: I've been in the process of moving over the past 2 weeks. That's slowed me down a bit, and made me prone to forgetting to post to threads that didn't kick up to the front every so often. I apologize for that.

Once I get settled, I'll be back on the ball, promise.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you allow us to create back-up characters, or is our turn to play over once our primary character dies?
I'm considering a monstrous character. Do they get the adjustment to LA that you gave to the draconic PCs (who seem to have a lot of HDs)?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

It would depend on HOW the character dies.  I try to avoid PC death if at all possible, b/c I find it tends to be the best way to mess up a campaign.  Sometimes it happens though.

I AM against people ditching PC's to play other PC's, though, so don't anybody TRY to get their character killed off.

As for new characters - Well, that would depend on what they are, who they work for, and HOW they managed to get into the Prime. 

[sblock=nephtys ONLY]
Having second thoughts about the 'working for major badguy' thing?
If Ijazim does end up becoming one of the badguys (Anti-PC), you can either keep playing him through as a Solo adventure (Maybe Xis or Jool would stick with you), or you can create a replacement as Ijazim is consumed by the void and becomes an NPC/dies... Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comment IC, I guess a dirty mind can come in handy sometimes .

[sblock=Jemal]
No, no I'm all for continuing with Ijazim. I'm not surrendering one of my favorite characters just like that. But there are ways to kill a character that doesn't allow for resurrections and which may even prevent him from returning as an undead. Panarchus can do that to Ijazim, and Ijazim can do it to Panarchus. (Besides losing all your equipment is a fate worse than death at these levels.)
But let the dice roll. I'm ready, and I may even win.

I have a question that will probably come up though. Panarchus has a contingency spell that teleports him if I cast Disjunction of him (which I will almost certainly do as my first offensive action in the battle). Does that contingency trigger before or after the Disjunction has affected him?  In the case of the Disciple the contingency triggered after the action that had set it off took place. Contingency is a reactive spell, it doesn't predict the future. And I think Panarchus intended use for it is illegal. (If I had another 9th lvl Pearl of Power the issue would be mostly academic but as it is the wording of the Contingency spell is all that stands between Ijazim and death.).



			
				SRD3 said:
			
		

> The conditions needed to bring the spell into effect must be clear, although they can be general. In all cases, the contingency immediately brings into effect the companion spell, the latter being “cast” instantaneously when the prescribed circumstances occur. If complicated or convoluted conditions are prescribed, the whole spell combination (contingency and the companion magic) may fail when called on. The companion spell occurs based solely on the stated conditions, regardless of whether you want it to.




The way I interpret it is that it triggers the spell either simultaneously or after the condition that triggered it has happened. Either way Panarchus is effected by the Disjunction, but one way he's simply teleported unbuffed to his destination and the other way he's simply debuffed and doesn't teleport.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 7, 2007)

So I've been following along on these threads, and notice that you may have lost a couple of players.

POUNCE!

I have a couple of ideas I'd like to pitch if you're thinking about recruiting replacements.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]
He's using it correctly.  There IS time after a spell has started being cast and before it takes effect.  Otherwise it would be impossible for a mage to recognize a spell being cast and counter it.  The spell detects "Mordenkainens disjunction is being cast nearby" and teleports him.  Keep in mind though that Ijazim does not know that.[/sblock]

Well, first off it's nice to know i've got readers!  Secondly, Yes I'll probably be replacing Whran (He hasn't been online in over a month, I see.. wonder what happened.), but don't know if it'll be right away or in a little bit... The position would be for a goodie-two-shoes character, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 7, 2007)

First choice would be an epic intrantrix.

Laszlo Farkas, neutral good human wizard 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5.  He's good, but he's not exactly _paladin_ good, if you follow me.  In this particular party, he might engage in a fair amount of eye rolling.  You know... behind their backs.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 8, 2007)

There space for a Lillenid/Lyremage/Sublime Chord?  Perhaps in the evil party if things go south there, if I can make her CN instead of always CG.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
But that's not the wording of the contingency. His contingency triggers when he's in the area of a Disjunction, not when he sees one cast. That's a significant difference. And Ijazim knows nothing of this, so iot won't affect his actions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 20, 2007)

What's up Jemal?

Last post IC is mine over a week ago...


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 20, 2007)

Sadly, I believe he mentioned being on vacation for a week. I can only guess hes going to be back posting soon. I hope...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, as I posted I was on vacation for a week.  I'm back now and doing OOC updates.  IC updates will be coming in a few hours.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Yes, as I posted I was on vacation for a week.  I'm back now and doing OOC updates.  IC updates will be coming in a few hours.




Ahh, ok.  Must've missed your post.

Welcome back, hope you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

Speaking of vacations, I'll be away until the middle of August. I may be able to post once or twise, but probably not much more than that. Ijazim will go along with the others until I'm back to say otherwise. You know his goals pretty well Jemal.

Sorry, I'll make up for it when I get back.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 26, 2007)

Jemal: the chain lash (Savage Species p.43) is essentially the same as spiked chain except that its bludgeoning, doe 1d6, and can be used a non-reach double weapon. T. for a number of mechanical reasons won't be using that last feature.

EDIT: Oops this was posted in the wrong forum. It pertains to Jemal's new game.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

Allright, Solarious and Brother Allard still interested in filling those slots on the Good Guy team?  I think I can write you in fairly soon, assuming I get this Mage fight going/finished.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 27, 2007)

You betcha.  I just gotta get crackin' on spell selection, but I wanted to wait until I had some word.

I'll see if I can't get started this afternoon.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright, Solarious and Brother Allard still interested in filling those slots on the Good Guy team?  I think I can write you in fairly soon, assuming I get this Mage fight going/finished.




I'm doing what I can, but I need posts from the others.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm still up for it, but first, I have to finish my _other_ Epic character, for your _other_ game. 

Is it still alright to bring in a Lillend/Lyric Thautamage/Sublime Chord? The bard shtick is Mary's gig, Brother Allard wants the [Archmage] subtype, and what I'm proposing is somewhere inbetween. Looking at the group, it seems like they could do with an full divine caster in there somewhere though... Then again, I'm not sure I'll get the chance to play another Lillend though. :\ 

Decisions, decisions. 

EDIT: Can you make a quick ruling on how Lyric Thautamage interacts with Sublime Chord? Can I apply the bonus spells/spells known to the Sublime Chord list where applicable instead of standard Bard? If so, I'll advance Lyric Thautamage... otherwise, Sublime Chord for the DCs.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 28, 2007)

Hate to say it, but as a 6th level bard equivilant, you're not really going to be stepping too much into Mary's catagory anyways. After all, none of your classes keep the bardic music progression going. I'm fine with you playing it.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 28, 2007)

True, true... although all the classes do advance Bardic Music uses, at least. A singing pesudo-sorceror? 

Hmnn... *crunches numbers*


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 29, 2007)

*Laszlo Farkas*
neutral good human abjurer 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5
[SBLOCK=first pass]
Str 24 	+7 	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 16 enhancement
Dex 12	+1	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 4 enhancement
Con 24	+7	base 14 (cost 6) - 3 old + 5 inherent + 8 enhancement
Int 44	+17	base 18 (cost 16) + 2 old + 5 inherent + 7 level + 12 enhancement
Wis 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement
Cha 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement

Age 58
Height 5'10"
Weight 165 lbs

Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic, Auran

Senses: 360 degree vision, Darkvision 120', 

Description: An older, scholarly looking gentleman, obviously still quite vital.  Trim and tanned with a crooked smile and laugh lines around his eyes.

HP 	297 (4+(29*3=87)+(30*7=210))
AC 	34 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor + 5 deflection + 7 natural armor + 4 shield + 1 insight)
Init 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Move 	30 ft / x4

Fortitude 27 (5 base + 5 epic + 7 con + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
Reflex 37 (5 base + 5 epic + 17 int + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
Will 35 (15 base + 5 epic + 5 wis + 2 feat + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)

Attack Bonus +14 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 competence)
Melee Attack +22 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 7 str + 1 competence)
Ranged Attack +16 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 dex + 1 competence)

Melee: ? 
Ranged: Ray +17

1	abjurer 1 	iron will, bonus: scribe scroll, human: skill focus (know arcana)	
2	abjurer 2
3	abjurer 3	craft wonderous item
4	abjurer 4
5	abjurer 5	bonus: empower spell
6	incantrix 1	extend spell, bonus: maximize spell
7	incantrix 2
8	incantrix 3
9	incantrix 4	weapon focus (ray), bonus: sculpt spell
10	incantrix 5
11	incantrix 6
12	incantrix 7	craft contingent spell, bonus: quicken spell
13	incantrix 8
14	incantrix 9
15	incantrix 10	insightful reflexes, bonus: persistent spell
16	loremaster 1	secret: fort +2
17	loremaster 2
18	loremaster 3	chain spell, secret: ref +2
19	loremaster 4
20	loremaster 5	applicable knowledge: twin spell
21	incantrix 11	improved spell capacity [1]
22	incantrix 12
23	incantrix 13	bonus: improved spell capacity [2]
24	incantrix 14	multispell
25	incantrix 15
26	incantrix 16	bonus: improved spell capacity [3]
27	incantrix 17	improved metamagic [1]
28	incantrix 18	
29	incantrix 19	bonus: intensify spell
30	incantrix 20	improved metamagic [2]


Skills: 24+36+56+50+32+49=247
 * concentration +61 (33 ranks + 7 con + 20 competence + 1 luck)
 * craft (caligraphy) +20 (1 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * deciper script +52 (33 ranks + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (arcana) +55 (33 ranks + 17 int + 3 feat + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (architecture and engineering) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (dungeoneering) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (geography) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (history) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (local) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nature) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nobility) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (religion) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (the planes) +27 (8 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * listen +12 (5 cc ranks + 5 wis + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * search +28 (0 ranks + 17 int + 10 competence + 1 luck)
 * spellcraft +54 (33 ranks + 17 int + 2 know arcana + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * spot +32 (16cc ranks + 5 wis + 10 competence + 1 luck)

Class Abilities:
Abjurer:
 * prohibited school: evocation
 * +1 abjuration spell per spell level per day
 * can summon familiar (raven, see below)

Incantrix:
 * send away (ex): +2 bonus to all dispel checks and caster level checks to harm, banish, or overcome the spell resistance of outsiders
 * see ethereal (su): 1/day see into ethereal for 20 rounds, range 60'
 * strike ethereal (su): can alter spells to strike creatures in the ethereal.  spells with casting times of one action become full-round.
 * hardy spirit (su): immune to death effects and energy drain.
 * instant metamagic (su): 7/day, use a single metamagic effect of any known metamagic feat without preparing it beforehand.
 * improved metamagic (su): whenever using a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). 
 * drain item (sp): can drain a charge from a charged magic item, using the magic to heal self.  Gains 1d6 hit points per spell level of the charge drained.  if at full hit points, any additional hit points acquired are temporary hit points (maximum +20) that disappear after 10 minutes.

Loremaster:
 * lore: +24 (as bardic knowledge) [+2 comes from k/history synergy]
 * bonus language
 * lore of true stamina, secret knowledge of avoidance: +2 to ref and fort saves

Spell Effects:
Persistent: Absorption, Bite of the Werebear, Contingent Energy Resistance, Dragonsight, Greater Arcane Sight, Protection from Evil, Ray Deflection, Shapechange [his own shape is default], Shield

30 hrs: Greater Mage Armor, Nondetection

24 hours: Create Magic Tattoo (CL +1), Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Superior Resistance



Equipment: [4,046,325 / 4,500,000]
Crafted: [15,000XP] 1,524 XP in contingencies
Belt of Magnificence +4 - 50,000 gp, 2,000 xp
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 CL) - 15,000 gp, 1,200 xp
Clear Ioun Stone (no food or water) - 2,000 gp, 160 XP
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight to AC) - 2,500 gp, 200 XP
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability check) - 15,000gp, 1,200 XP
Iridescent Ioun Stone (no air) - 9,000 gp, 720 XP
Luckstone (+1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks) - 10,000 gp, 800 XP
Crystal Ball w/ true seeing & telepathy (80,000 + 1.5*28,000 = 122,000) - 61,000 gp, 4,880 XP
Amulet of Concentration (20*20*100 = 40,000) - 20,000 gp, 1,600 XP [14,284]

Purchased:
Epic Headband of Intellect +12 - 1,440,000 gp
Tomes (Int 5 & Con 5) - 275,000 gp
Ring of Protection +5 - 50,000 gp
Ring of Freedom of Movement - 40,000 gp
Robe of Eyes - 120,000 gp
Blessed Book [x2] - 25,000 [the second is a duplicate hidden in his townhome in Sigil]
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll - 3000 gp
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2000 gp
Horizon goggles - 8,000 gp
staff of planar might - 460,000 gp

Pearls of Power: [1,414,000 gp total]
1,000 gp (1st): x 10 : 10,000 gp
4,000 gp (2nd): x 10 : 40,000 gp
9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
49,000 gp (7th): x 5 : 245,000 gp
64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

Crafted Contingencies: [19,800 gp & 1,524 XP total]
 * if affected by feeblemind, then cast limited wish to reverse effects [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if fall more that 50', then cast Featherfall [(1*1*100/x) 50 gp & 4 XP]
 * if die, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if helpless, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast repulsion [(7*13*100/2) 4,550 gp * 364 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast greater slide to push combatant 20' straight back [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast Tenser's Transformation [(6*11*100/2) 3,300 gp & 264 XP]
 * if in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction, then dimension door 500' backwards [(4*7*100/2) 1,400 gp & 112 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast deafness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if exposed to gaze attack, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if blinded, then cast Listening Lorecall [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if affected by a curse, cast Break Enchantment [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]



Spell Components
Tattoo ink for 30 days - 3,000 gp
30 platinum shields  - 750 gp
Hourglass focus (for Greater Anticipate Telportation) - 1,000 gp

Spells Prepared [CL 32]
0-- [4+1] Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Minor Energy Ward, Read Magic
1-- [12+1] Alarm [x2], Identify[x2], Silent Image [x2], True Strike [x7]
2-- [11+1] Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tatoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Quickened True Strike [x6], Web
3-- [11+1] Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Quickened Twinned Ray of Enfeeblement [x3], Quickened Twinned Ray of Clumsiness [x2], Phantom Steed, Spell Vulnerability, Sculpted Web
4-- [11+1] Celerity [x2], Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Persisted Protection from Evil, Persisted Shield, Quickened Fly [x2], Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Enfeeblement, Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Clumsiness, Quickened Twinned Ray of Stupidity[x2]
5-- [11+1] Overland Flight, Prying Eyes, Quickened Assay Spell Resistance, Quickened Dimensional Anchor, Quickened Twinned Ray of Exhaustion [x3], Sculpted Black Tentacles, Sculpted Solid Fog, Telepathic Bond, Teleport [x2]
6-- [10+1] Analyse Dweomer, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Quickened Baleful Polymorph, Quickened Lightning Leap [x2], Quickened Twinned Enervation [x3], Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Exhaustion, Repulsion, Superior Resistance
7-- [10+1] Energy Immunity, Greater Teleport, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image, Quickened Twinned Chained Enervation [x2], Quickened Twinned Empowered Enervation [x2], Persisted Ray Deflection, Sculpted Lingering Flames
8-- [10+1] Greater Celerity [x2], Greater Prying Eyes, Mindblank, Persisted Contingent Energy Resistance, Persisted Dragonsight, Quickened Antimagic Ray [x2], Quickened Ethereal Jaunt, Quickened Twinned Disintigration [x2]
9-- [10+1] Freedom, Gate, Mord's Disjunction [x2], Prismatic Sphere, Quickened Horrid Wilting [x2], Quickened Prismatic Wall, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop [x2]
10- [5+1] Persisted Bite of the Werebear, Persisted Greater Arcane Sight, Quickened Effulgent Epuration, Quickened Twinned Horrid Wilting, Quickened Twinned Intensified Enervation, Quickened Time Stop
11- [4+1] Quickened Twinned Chained Horrid Wilting, Quickened Twinned Mord's Disjunction [x2], Quickened Twinned Chained Intensified Enervation, Quickened Twinned Chained Intensified Orb of Force
12- [3+1] Persisted Absorption, Persisted Shapechange, Quickened Twinned Empowered Maximized Horrid Wilting [x2]



Spellbook
0-- Acid Splash, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Minor Energy Ward, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
1-- Alarm, Identify, Protection from Evil, Ray of Clumsiness, Ray of Enfeeblement, Shield, Silent Image, True Strike
2-- Baleful Transposition, Bone Fiddle, Create Magic Tattoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Ray of Stupidity, Web
3-- Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Phantom Steed, Ray of Exhaustion, Slow, Spell Vulnerability, Spiderskin, Stinking Cloud, Unluck, 
4-- Assay Spell Resistance, Black Tentacles, Burning Blood, Celerity, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation, Fear, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Nondetection, Orb of Acid, Orb of Cold, Orb of Electricity, Orb of Fire, Orb of Force, Orb of Sound, Ray Deflection, Solid Fog
5-- Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Contingent Energy Resistance, Dragonsight, Feeblemind, Graymantle, Lightning Leap, Overland Flight, Permanency, Prying Eyes, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Wall of Stone
6-- Analyze Dweomer, Disintigrate, Geas, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Greater Herosim, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Lingering Flames, Repulsion, Superior Resistance, Tenser's Transformation, True Seeing
7-- Antimagic Ray, Banishment, Bite of the Werebear, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Greater Arcane Signt, Greater Teleport, Insanity, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image
8-- Greater Celerity, Greater Pyring Eyes, Horrid Wilting, Maze, Mindblank, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object, Prismatic Wall
9-- Absorption, Effulgent Epuration, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop[/SBLOCK]

I still have around 400k to spend, and haven't tracked down my expensive spell components, but this should be pretty close to the final version.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just realized that the version of Laszlo I posted here is from Magic of Faerun, and thus 3.0.  I'm reworking with the version from Player's Guide to Faerun, which is 3.5.

Sorry for any confusion.  I hope to have the new version up before you get back.


----------



## Solarious (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll take the liberty of reminding you of a few house rules that exist within the campaign. First off, anything with the Outsider type, and everything classified as an Epic-level power cannot be brought into the Prime unless it's Marked; at least, not until the Ban finally fails. This includes all Summon and Calling spells.

Second, Gate will only be able to bring you back to the Observatory, and no other plane (except perhaps the isolated transitional planes linked and sealed with the Prime).

Third, Mind Blank doesn't exist. Which makes the Bards of this campaign very, very happy.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah, yes.  I did remember about Gate and Mord's Disjunction, but had forgotten about Mindblank.  Thanks for the reminder.

And on second thought, given the restriction on planar travel, the Staff of Planar Might is probably not the best use of Laszlo's resources.  I was looking for an epic staff, but as Laszlo's given up both evocation and enchantment, all but a couple are out of play.  I suppose I'll have to find something else.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 6, 2007)

Alright, here's the current working version.  Optimization advise is welcome - I think I've about broke my brain trying to think of contingencies which would need to be accounted for.

Fluff is still in process, but, essentially, he lives for magic and has no particular life or interests outside of it.  He studies nearly every waking moment.  He meticulously builds on his web of connections within the extra-planar arcane community, constantly looking for new methods, approaches, breakthroughs which might aid him in his research into the fundamental underpinnings of magical practice.  He is essentially good - friendly, and concerned for the welfare of others.  But he is also rather self-absorbed and impatient.

He resides in a townhome in Sigil, where he maintains his lab, and rarely finds cause to leave the City of Doors.  News of the rupture of the Legends Ban, however, would certainly pique his interest - and he may have a particular interest in the nature of the magic that was used to effect the ban in the first place.

*Laszlo Farkas*
neutral good human abjurer 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5
[SBLOCK=second pass]Str 24 	+7 	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 16 enhancement
Dex 12	+1	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 4 enhancement
Con 24	+7	base 14 (cost 6) - 3 old + 5 inherent + 8 enhancement
Int 44	+17	base 18 (cost 16) + 2 old + 5 inherent + 7 level + 12 enhancement
Wis 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement
Cha 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement

Age 58
Height 5'10"
Weight 165 lbs

Languages: [can understand all written and spoken languages, can speak all languages] Common, Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Slaad, Sylvan, Terran													

Senses: 360 degree vision [cannot be flanked, does not lose dex bonus to AC when flatfooted], darkvision 320', blindsense 160', can see invisible or ethereal creatures and objects 120', can see magical auras within 120', 1/2 penalties for distance on spot checks, greater anticipate teleportation [3 rounds delay], immediately aware of any attempt to observe him by means of a divination;

Description: An older, scholarly looking gentleman, obviously still quite vital.  Trim and tanned with a crooked smile and laugh lines around his eyes.

HP 	297 (4+(29*3=87)+(30*7=210))
AC 	34 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor + 5 deflection + 7 natural armor + 4 shield + 1 insight)
Init 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Move 	30 ft / x4

Fortitude 27 (5 base + 5 epic + 7 con + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
Reflex 37 (5 base + 5 epic + 17 int + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
Will 35 (15 base + 5 epic + 5 wis + 2 feat + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)

Attack Bonus +14 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 competence)
Melee Attack +22 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 7 str + 1 competence)
Ranged Attack +16 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 dex + 1 competence)

Melee: ? 
Ranged: Ray +17

1	diviner 1 	iron will, bonus: scribe scroll, human: skill focus (know arcana)	
2	diviner 2
3	diviner 3	craft wonderous item
4	diviner 4
5	diviner 5	bonus: empower spell
6	incantrix 1	extend spell, bonus: maximize spell
7	incantrix 2
8	incantrix 3
9	incantrix 4	weapon focus (ray), bonus: sculpt spell
10	incantrix 5
11	incantrix 6
12	incantrix 7	craft contingent spell, bonus: quicken spell
13	incantrix 8
14	incantrix 9
15	incantrix 10	insightful reflexes, bonus: persistent spell
16	loremaster 1	secret: fort +2
17	loremaster 2
18	loremaster 3	chain spell, secret: ref +2
19	loremaster 4
20	loremaster 5	applicable knowledge: twin spell
21	incantrix 11	improved spell capacity [1]
22	incantrix 12
23	incantrix 13	bonus: improved spell capacity [2]
24	incantrix 14	multispell
25	incantrix 15
26	incantrix 16	bonus: improved spell capacity [3]
27	incantrix 17	improved metamagic [1]
28	incantrix 18	
29	incantrix 19	bonus: intensify spell
30	incantrix 20	improved metamagic [2]


Skills: 24+36+56+50+32+49=247
 * concentration +61 (33 ranks + 7 con + 20 competence + 1 luck)
 * craft (caligraphy) +20 (1 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * deciper script +52 (33 ranks + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (arcana) +55 (33 ranks + 17 int + 3 feat + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (architecture and engineering) +25 (6 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (dungeoneering) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (geography) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (history) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (local) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nature) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nobility) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (religion) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (the planes) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * listen +12 (5 cc ranks + 5 wis + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * search +28 (0 ranks + 17 int + 10 competence + 1 luck)
 * speak language (10 ranks)
 * spellcraft +54 (33 ranks + 17 int + 2 know arcana + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * spot +32 (16cc ranks + 5 wis + 10 competence + 1 luck)

Class Abilities:
diviner:
 * prohibited school: enchantment
 * +1 diviniation spell per spell level
 * +2 to spellcraft checks to learn diviniation spells
 * can summon familiar (raven, see below)

Incantrix:
 * focused studies: prohibited school: evocation
 * metamagic effect (su): 20/day may attempt to apply a metamagic feat to a persistent spell effect that is already in place.
 * metamagic spell trigger (su): may apply metamagic to the effect of a spell trigger item.  must have appropriate item creation feat.  expends extra charges equal to the number of effective spell levels the feat would add to the spell.
 * seize concentration (su): may wrest control of a spell that requires concentration from another spellcaster within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * instant metamagic (su): 7/day, use a single metamagic effect of any known metamagic feat without preparing it beforehand.
 * snatch spell (su): may attempt to seize control over a persistant effect created by another spellcaster.  The effect myst be one that does not dependon concentration, but still relies on or responds to the caster's control.  effect must be within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * improved metamagic (su): whenever using a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). 
 * cooperative metamagic (su): 7/day. may apply a metamagic feat (except silent, still, or quicken) to a spell being cast by a willing allied spellcaster.  

Loremaster:
 * lore: +24 (as bardic knowledge) [+2 comes from k/history synergy]
 * bonus language
 * lore of true stamina, secret knowledge of avoidance: +2 to ref and fort saves

Spell Effects:
Permanent: Comprehend Languages, Tongues

Persistent: Absorption, Bite of the Werebear, Contingent Energy Resistance, Detect Scrying, Dragonsight, Greater Arcane Sight, Protection from Evil, Ray Deflection, Scholar's Touch, Shapechange [his own shape is default], Shield

32 hrs: Greater Mage Armor, Nondetection

24 hours: Create Magic Tattoo (CL +1), Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Superior Resistance



Equipment: [4,494,122 / 4,500,000] - 5,878 remaining
Crafted: [15,000XP] 1,524 XP in contingencies
Belt of Magnificence +4 - 50,000 gp, 2,000 xp
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 CL) - 15,000 gp, 1,200 xp
Clear Ioun Stone (no food or water) - 2,000 gp, 160 XP
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight to AC) - 2,500 gp, 200 XP
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability check) - 15,000gp, 1,200 XP
Iridescent Ioun Stone (no air) - 9,000 gp, 720 XP
Luckstone (+1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks) - 10,000 gp, 800 XP
Crystal Ball w/ true seeing & telepathy (80,000 + 1.5*28,000 = 122,000) - 61,000 gp, 4,880 XP
Amulet of Concentration +20 (20*20*100 = 40,000) - 20,000 gp, 1,600 XP [184,500 gp, 14,284 XP]

Purchased:
scrolls transcribed into spellbook - 103,775 gp
Epic Headband of Intellect +12 - 1,440,000 gp
Tomes (Int 5 & Con 5) - 275,000 gp
Ring of Protection +5 - 50,000 gp
Ring of Freedom of Movement - 40,000 gp
Robe of Eyes - 120,000 gp
Blessed Book [x2] - 25,000 [the second is a duplicate hidden in his townhome in Sigil]
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll - 3000 gp
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2000 gp
Horizon goggles - 8,000 gp
scroll of locate object - 150 gp
rod of excellent magic - 650,000 gp 
scarab of stabilization - 92,400 gp 
Ring Gates - 40,000 gp [2,849,322]

Pearls of Power: [1,414,000 gp total]
1,000 gp (1st): x 10 : 10,000 gp
4,000 gp (2nd): x 10 : 40,000 gp
9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
49,000 gp (7th): x 5 : 245,000 gp
64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

Crafted Contingencies: [19,800 gp & 1,524 XP total]
 * if affected by feeblemind, then cast limited wish to reverse effects [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if fall more that 50', then cast Featherfall [(1*1*100/x) 50 gp & 4 XP]
 * if die, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if helpless, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast repulsion [(7*13*100/2) 4,550 gp * 364 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast greater slide to push combatant 20' straight back [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast Tenser's Transformation [(6*11*100/2) 3,300 gp & 264 XP]
 * if in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction, then dimension door 500' backwards [(4*7*100/2) 1,400 gp & 112 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast deafness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if exposed to gaze attack, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if blinded, then cast Listening Lorecall [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if affected by a curse, cast Break Enchantment [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]



Spell Components
Tattoo ink for 50 days - 5,000 gp
60 platinum shields (for greater mage armor) - 1500 gp
Hourglass focus (for Greater Anticipate Telportation) - 1,000 gp
finely wrought silver mirror (for scrying) - 1000 gp
jade circlet (for shapechange) - 1500 gp
tiny lens of ruby set in a small golden loop (for analyze dweomer) - 1500 gp
iron filings mixed with ruby dust (antimagic ray [50]) - 5000 gp
ointment for the eyes (true seeing [20]) - 5000 gp
pearl of at least 100 gp value (for identify [50]) - 5000 gp [26,500 gp]



Spells Prepared [CL 32]
0-- [4] Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Minor Energy Ward, Read Magic
1-- [12] Alarm [x2], Identify[x2], Silent Image [x2], True Strike [x7]
2-- [11+1] Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tatoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Quickened True Strike [x6], Web
3-- [11+1] Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Quickened Twinned Ray of Enfeeblement [x2], Quickened Twinned Ray of Clumsiness [x2], Phantom Steed, Spell Vulnerability, Sculpted Web
4-- [11+1] Celerity, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Persisted Protection from Evil, Persisted Scholar's Touch, Persisted Shield, Quickened Fly[x2], Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Enfeeblement x[2], Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Clumsiness [x2]
5-- [11+1] Overland Flight, Prying Eyes, Quickened Assay Spell Resistance, Quickened Dimensional Anchor, Quickened Twinned Ray of Exhaustion [x3], Sculpted Black Tentacles, Sculpted Solid Fog, Telepathic Bond, Teleport [x2]
6-- [10+1] Analyse Dweomer, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Quickened Baleful Polymorph, Quickened Lightning Leap [x2], Quickened Twinned Enervation [x3], Quickened Twinned Chained Ray of Exhaustion, Repulsion, Superior Resistance
7-- [10+1] Discern Location, Energy Immunity, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Limited Wish, Persisted Detect Scrying, Quickened Twinned Chained Enervation, Quickened Twinned Empowered Enervation, Persisted Ray Deflection, Scry Location, Vision
8-- [10+1] Greater Celerity [x2], Greater Prying Eyes, Persisted Contingent Energy Resistance, Persisted Dragonsight, Quickened Antimagic Ray [x2], Quickened Ethereal Jaunt, Quickened Project Image, Quickened Twinned Disintigration [x2]
9-- [10+1] Freedom, Gate, Mord's Disjunction [x2], Prismatic Sphere, Quickened Horrid Wilting [x2], Quickened Prismatic Wall, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop [x2]
10- [5+1] Persisted Bite of the Werebear, Persisted Greater Arcane Sight, Quickened Effulgent Epuration, Quickened Twinned Horrid Wilting [x2], Quickened Time Stop
11- [4+1] Quickened Twinned Chained Horrid Wilting, Quickened Twinned Chained Intensified Enervation [x2], Quickened Twinned Chained Intensified Orb of Force[x2]
12- [3+1] Persisted Absorption, Persisted Shapechange, Quickened Twinned Empowered Maximized Horrid Wilting [x2]



Spellbook
0-- Acid Splash, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Minor Energy Ward, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Scholar's Touch, Touch of Fatigue
1-- Alarm, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Ray of Clumsiness, Ray of Enfeeblement, Scholar's Touch, Shield, Silent Image, True Strike
2-- Baleful Transposition, Bone Fiddle, Create Magic Tattoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, Web
3-- Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Phantom Steed, Ray of Exhaustion, Slow, Spell Vulnerability, Spiderskin, Stinking Cloud, Tongues, Unluck
4-- Assay Spell Resistance, Black Tentacles, Burning Blood, Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation, Fear, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Nondetection, Orb of Acid, Orb of Cold, Orb of Electricity, Orb of Fire, Orb of Force, Orb of Sound, Ray Deflection, Solid Fog
5-- Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Contingent Energy Resistance, Dragonsight, Graymantle, Lightning Leap, Overland Flight, Permanency, Prying Eyes, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Wall of Stone
6-- Analyze Dweomer, Disintigrate, Geas, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Repulsion, Scry Location, Superior Resistance, Tenser's Transformation, True Seeing
7-- Antimagic Ray, Banishment, Bite of the Werebear, Discern Location, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Greater Arcane Signt, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Insanity, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image, Vision
8-- Greater Celerity, Greater Pyring Eyes, Horrid Wilting, Maze, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object, Prismatic Wall
9-- Absorption, Effulgent Epuration, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2007)

_Detect Scrying_ already lasts 24hrs.  There is no need to persist it.

_Enervation_ is a Ray, and 'Effect: Ray' spells can't be Chained as they don't have a 'Target' entry.  (Ditto _Ray of Enfeeblement_, etc)

Twinning the _Ray of Enfeeblement_ doesn't really do anything* since the penalties don't stack; Maximize or Intensify it instead.

Maximize your _Enervation_s instead of Empowering them, it's far better on a d4.

_Contingent Energy Resistance_ is a waste of time at this level, ER 10 is not so much.  Stock up on _Energy Immunity_ instead.

_Horrid Wilting_ is already multi-target, you can't Chain it. (don't really need to at CL 30+ anyway...)

_Assay Resistance_ is already a Swift action.  No need to Quicken.

*I suppose it _does_ give you a second attack roll to hit the target, but you're only going to be missing touch attacks on a roll of a 1 anyway...


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 6, 2007)

Oy.  When dealing with epic numbers, at some point my brain just stops working.  I guess that must have happened about half-way through spell selection.

Maybe earlier.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah, Epic numbers can do that to ya.

BTW, I'm back and will update ASAP.

looks like I've got some stuff to go through...


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome back.

Here's the latest version:

*Laszlo Farkas*
neutral good human diviner 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5

[sblock=stats]*Str* 24 	+7 	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 16 enhancement
*Dex* 12	+1	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 4 enhancement
*Con* 24	+7	base 14 (cost 6) - 3 old + 5 inherent + 8 enhancement
*Int* 44	+17	base 18 (cost 16) + 2 old + 5 inherent + 7 level + 12 enhancement
*Wis* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement
*Cha* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement

*Age* 58
*Height* 5'10"
*Weight* 165 lbs

*Languages:* [can understand all written and spoken languages, can speak all languages] Common, Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Slaad, Sylvan, Terran													

*Senses:* 360 degree vision [cannot be flanked, does not lose dex bonus to AC when flatfooted], darkvision 320', blindsense 160', can see invisible or ethereal creatures and objects 120', can see magical auras within 120', 1/2 penalties for distance on spot checks, greater anticipate teleportation [3 rounds delay], immediately aware of any attempt to observe him by means of a divination;

*Description:* An older, scholarly looking gentleman, obviously still quite vital.  Trim and tanned with a crooked smile and laugh lines around his eyes.

*HP* 	297 (4+(29*3=87)+(30*7=210))
*AC* 	34 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor + 5 deflection + 7 natural armor + 4 shield + 1 insight)
*Init* 	+1 (+1 Dex)
*Move* 	30 ft / x4

*Fortitude* 27 (5 base + 5 epic + 7 con + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Reflex* 37 (5 base + 5 epic + 17 int + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Will* 35 (15 base + 5 epic + 5 wis + 2 feat + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)

*Attack Bonus* +14 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 competence)
*Melee Attack* +22 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 7 str + 1 competence)
*Ranged Attack* +16 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 dex + 1 competence)

*Melee:* ? 
*Ranged:* Ray +17

1	diviner 1 	iron will, bonus: scribe scroll, human: skill focus (know arcana)	
2	diviner 2
3	diviner 3	craft wonderous item
4	diviner 4
5	diviner 5	bonus: empower spell
6	incantrix 1	extend spell, bonus: maximize spell
7	incantrix 2
8	incantrix 3
9	incantrix 4	weapon focus (ray), bonus: sculpt spell
10	incantrix 5
11	incantrix 6
12	incantrix 7	craft contingent spell, bonus: quicken spell
13	incantrix 8
14	incantrix 9
15	incantrix 10	insightful reflexes, bonus: persistent spell
16	loremaster 1	secret: fort +2
17	loremaster 2
18	loremaster 3	chain spell, secret: ref +2
19	loremaster 4
20	loremaster 5	applicable knowledge: twin spell
21	incantrix 11	improved spell capacity [1]
22	incantrix 12
23	incantrix 13	bonus: improved spell capacity [2]
24	incantrix 14	multispell
25	incantrix 15
26	incantrix 16	bonus: improved spell capacity [3]
27	incantrix 17	improved metamagic [1]
28	incantrix 18	
29	incantrix 19	bonus: intensify spell
30	incantrix 20	improved metamagic [2]


*Skills:* 24+36+56+50+32+49=247
 * concentration +61 (33 ranks + 7 con + 20 competence + 1 luck)
 * craft (caligraphy) +20 (1 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * deciper script +52 (33 ranks + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (arcana) +55 (33 ranks + 17 int + 3 feat + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (architecture and engineering) +25 (6 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (dungeoneering) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (geography) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (history) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (local) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nature) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nobility) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (religion) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (the planes) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * listen +12 (5 cc ranks + 5 wis + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * search +28 (0 ranks + 17 int + 10 competence + 1 luck)
 * speak language (10 ranks)
 * spellcraft +54 (33 ranks + 17 int + 2 know arcana + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * spot +32 (16cc ranks + 5 wis + 10 competence + 1 luck)

*Class Abilities:*
*diviner:*
 * prohibited school: enchantment
 * +1 diviniation spell per spell level
 * +2 to spellcraft checks to learn diviniation spells
 * can summon familiar (raven, see below)

*incantrix:*
 * focused studies: prohibited school: evocation
 * metamagic effect (su): 20/day may attempt to apply a metamagic feat to a persistent spell effect that is already in place.
 * metamagic spell trigger (su): may apply metamagic to the effect of a spell trigger item.  must have appropriate item creation feat.  expends extra charges equal to the number of effective spell levels the feat would add to the spell.
 * seize concentration (su): may wrest control of a spell that requires concentration from another spellcaster within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * instant metamagic (su): 7/day, use a single metamagic effect of any known metamagic feat without preparing it beforehand.
 * snatch spell (su): may attempt to seize control over a persistant effect created by another spellcaster.  The effect myst be one that does not dependon concentration, but still relies on or responds to the caster's control.  effect must be within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * improved metamagic (su): whenever using a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). 
 * cooperative metamagic (su): 7/day. may apply a metamagic feat (except silent, still, or quicken) to a spell being cast by a willing allied spellcaster.  

*Loremaster:*
 * lore: +24 (as bardic knowledge) [+2 comes from k/history synergy]
 * bonus language
 * lore of true stamina, secret knowledge of avoidance: +2 to ref and fort saves

*Spell Effects:*
*Permanent:* Comprehend Languages, Tongues

*Persistent:* Absorption, Bite of the Werebear, Detect Scrying, Dragonsight, Foresight, Greater Arcane Sight, Protection from Evil, Ray Deflection, Read Magic, Scholar's Touch, Shapechange [his own shape is default], Shield

*32 hrs:* Greater Mage Armor, Moment of Prescience [x2], Nondetection

*24 hours:* Create Magic Tattoo (CL +1), Energy Immunity (all 5), Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Superior Resistance



*Equipment:* [4,373,975 / 4,500,000] - 126,025 remaining

*Crafted:* [184,500 gp, 14,284 XP total]
Belt of Magnificence +4 - 50,000 gp, 2,000 xp
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 CL) - 15,000 gp, 1,200 xp
Clear Ioun Stone (no food or water) - 2,000 gp, 160 XP
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight to AC) - 2,500 gp, 200 XP
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability check) - 15,000gp, 1,200 XP
Iridescent Ioun Stone (no air) - 9,000 gp, 720 XP
Luckstone (+1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks) - 10,000 gp, 800 XP
Crystal Ball w/ true seeing & telepathy (80,000 + 1.5*28,000 = 122,000) - 61,000 gp, 4,880 XP
Amulet of Concentration +20 (20*20*100 = 40,000) - 20,000 gp, 1,600 XP

*Purchased:* [2,729,175 gp total]
scrolls transcribed into spellbook - 103,775 gp
Epic Headband of Intellect +12 - 1,440,000 gp
Tomes (Int 5 & Con 5) - 275,000 gp
Ring of Protection +5 - 50,000 gp
Ring of Freedom of Movement [slotless] - 80,000 gp
Robe of Eyes - 120,000 gp
Blessed Book [x2] - 25,000 [the second is a duplicate hidden in his townhome in Sigil]
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll - 3000 gp
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2000 gp
Horizon goggles - 8,000 gp
ring of epic wizardry vii - 490,000 gp
scarab of stabilization - 92,400 gp 
Ring Gates - 40,000 gp
Rod of Magical Precision - 12,000 gp

*Pearls of Power:* [1,414,000 gp total]
 * 1,000 gp (1st): x 10 : 10,000 gp
 * 4,000 gp (2nd): x 10 : 40,000 gp
 * 9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
 * 16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
 * 25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
 * 36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
 * 49,000 gp (7th): x 5 : 245,000 gp
 * 64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
 * 81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

*Crafted Contingencies:* [19,800 gp & 1,524 XP total]
 * if affected by feeblemind, then cast limited wish to reverse effects [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if fall more that 50', then cast Featherfall [(1*1*100/x) 50 gp & 4 XP]
 * if die, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if helpless, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast repulsion [(7*13*100/2) 4,550 gp * 364 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast greater slide to push combatant 20' straight back [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast Tenser's Transformation [(6*11*100/2) 3,300 gp & 264 XP]
 * if in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction, then dimension door 500' backwards [(4*7*100/2) 1,400 gp & 112 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast deafness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if exposed to gaze attack, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if blinded, then cast Listening Lorecall [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if affected by a curse, cast Break Enchantment [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]

*Spell Components:*  [26,500 gp total]
Tattoo ink for 50 days - 5,000 gp
60 platinum shields (for greater mage armor) - 1500 gp
Hourglass focus (for Greater Anticipate Telportation) - 1,000 gp
finely wrought silver mirror (for scrying) - 1000 gp
jade circlet (for shapechange) - 1500 gp
tiny lens of ruby set in a small golden loop (for analyze dweomer) - 1500 gp
iron filings mixed with ruby dust (antimagic ray [50]) - 5000 gp
ointment for the eyes (true seeing [20]) - 5000 gp
pearl of at least 100 gp value (for identify [50]) - 5000 gp



*Spells Prepared* [CL 32]
0-- [4] _Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Read Magic_
1-- [12+1] _Alarm, Alarm, Detect PoisonQ, Identify, Identify, MagehandQ, MagehandQ, MendingQ, PrestidigitationQ, PrestidigitationQ, Silent Image, Silent Image, Detect PoisonQ_
2-- [11+1] _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tatoo, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, Web, Detect Thoughts_
3-- [11+1] _Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of ClumsinessQT, Ray of ClumsinessQT, Ray of ClumsinessQT, Sculpted Web, Spell Vulnerability, Spell Vulnerability, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance_
4-- [11+1] _Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, FlyQ, FlyQ, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Magic Circle Against EvilQ, Protection from EvilP, Scholar's Touchp, Shieldp, Assay Spell Resistance_
5-- [11+1] _Black TentaclesQ, Dimensional AnchorQ, Overland Flight, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Solid FogS, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Teleport, Wall of Stone, Prying Eyes_
6-- [10+1] _Baleful PolymorphQ, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Lightning LeapQ, Lightning LeapQ, Repulsion, Scry Location, Superior Resistance, Analyse Dweomer_
7-- [17+1] _Banishment, CloudkillQT, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, EnervationQTM, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Scrying , Greater Teleport, Limited Wish, Project Image, Ray DeflectionP, Vision, Discern Location_
8-- [10+1] _Acid FogQT, Antimagic RayQ, DisintigrationQT, DisintigrationQT, DragonsightP, Ethereal JauntQ, Flesh to StoneQC, Greater Celerity, Greater Celerity, Projected ImageQ, Greater Prying Eyes_
9-- [10+1] _Freedom, Gate, Horrid WiltingQ, Horrid WiltingQ, Invoke Magic, Mord's Disjunction, Mord's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Prismatic WallQ, Shapechange, Moment of PrescienceT_
10- [5+1] _Bite of WearbearP, Horrid WiltingQT, Incendiary CloudQT, Time StopQ, Time StopQ, Greater Arcane SightP_
11- [4+1] _Effulgent EpurationQT, Incendiary CloudQT, MazeQC, Orb of ForceQTI, Read MagicP_
12- [3+1] _AbsorptionP, Horrid WiltingQTEmM, ShapechangeP, ForesightP_

C= Chained
Em=Empowered
Ex=Extended
I= Intensified
M= Maximized
P= Persistent
Q= Quickened
T= Twinned

*Spellbook*
0-- _Acid Splash, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Minor Energy Ward, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Scholar's Touch, Touch of Fatigue_
1-- _Alarm, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Ray of Clumsiness, Ray of Enfeeblement, Scholar's Touch, Shield, Silent Image, True Strike_
2-- _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tattoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, Web_
3-- _Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of Exhaustion, Slow, Spell Vulnerability, Spiderskin, Stinking Cloud, Tongues, Unluck_
4-- _Assay Spell Resistance, Black Tentacles, Burning Blood, Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation, Fear, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Orb of Acid, Orb of Cold, Orb of Electricity, Orb of Fire, Orb of Force, Orb of Sound, Ray Deflection, Solid Fog_
5-- _Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Cloudkill, Dragonsight, Graymantle, Lightning Leap, Overland Flight, Permanency, Prying Eyes, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Wall of Stone_
6-- _Acid Fog, Analyze Dweomer, Disintigrate, Flesh to Stone, Geas, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Repulsion, Scry Location, Stone to Flesh, Superior Resistance, Tenser's Transformation, True Seeing_
7-- _Antimagic Ray, Banishment, Bite of the Werebear, Discern Location, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Arcane Signt, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Insanity, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image, Vision_
8-- _Dimensional Lock, Greater Celerity, Greater Pyring Eyes, Horrid Wilting, Incendiary Cloud, Maze, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object, Prismatic Wall_
9-- _Absorption, Effulgent Epuration, Energy Drain, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop, Weird_
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 19, 2007)

You can't run two copies of _Moment of Prescience_, you can only run one at a time.

_Detect Scrying_ should be under the *24 hours* bucket, not the *Persistent* bucket.

You should consider taking Ignore Material Components.

I believe that much like _Ray of Enfeeblement_ that _Ray of Clumsiness_ inflicts a penalty rather than actually dealing stat damage, so Twinning is non-optimal.  Empower, Maximize and/or Intensify might be better choices.

What does the superscript "S" mean on _Solid Fog_?

As written, _Greater Scrying_ does not require a focus (the mirror).


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 19, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> You can't run two copies of _Moment of Prescience_, you can only run one at a time.



You're quite right.  I hadn't noticed that.







> _Detect Scrying_ should be under the *24 hours* bucket, not the *Persistent* bucket.



Fixed.







> You should consider taking Ignore Material Components.



Eschew Materials is a prereq, and I can't bear to spend two feats on this.







> I believe that much like _Ray of Enfeeblement_ that _Ray of Clumsiness_ inflicts a penalty rather than actually dealing stat damage, so Twinning is non-optimal.  Empower, Maximize and/or Intensify might be better choices.



Quite right.  I was thinking Ray of Stupidity for some reason (which he can't take, given that Enchantment is a proscribed school).







> What does the superscript "S" mean on _Solid Fog_?



Sculpted.  I added a note.







> As written, _Greater Scrying_ does not require a focus (the mirror).



True, but Scry Location does.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 19, 2007)

Once again, with feeling:

*Laszlo Farkas*
neutral good human diviner 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5

[sblock=fourth pass]*Str* 24 	+7 	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 16 enhancement
*Dex* 12	+1	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 4 enhancement
*Con* 24	+7	base 14 (cost 6) - 3 old + 5 inherent + 8 enhancement
*Int* 44	+17	base 18 (cost 16) + 2 old + 5 inherent + 7 level + 12 enhancement
*Wis* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement
*Cha* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement

*Age* 58
*Height* 5'10"
*Weight* 165 lbs

*Languages:* [can understand all written and spoken languages, can speak all languages] Common, Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Slaad, Sylvan, Terran													

*Senses:* 360 degree vision [cannot be flanked, does not lose dex bonus to AC when flatfooted], darkvision 320', blindsense 160', can see invisible or ethereal creatures and objects 120', can see magical auras within 120', 1/2 penalties for distance on spot checks, greater anticipate teleportation [3 rounds delay], immediately aware of any attempt to observe him by means of a divination;

*Description:* An older, scholarly looking gentleman, obviously still quite vital.  Trim and tanned with a crooked smile and laugh lines around his eyes.

*HP* 	297 (4+(29*3=87)+(30*7=210))
*AC* 	34 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor + 5 deflection + 7 natural armor + 4 shield + 1 insight)
*Init* 	+1 (+1 Dex)
*Move* 	30 ft / x4

*Fortitude* 27 (5 base + 5 epic + 7 con + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Reflex* 37 (5 base + 5 epic + 17 int + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Will* 35 (15 base + 5 epic + 5 wis + 2 feat + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)

*Attack Bonus* +14 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 competence)
*Melee Attack* +22 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 7 str + 1 competence)
*Ranged Attack* +16 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 dex + 1 competence)

*Melee:* ? 
*Ranged:* Ray +17

1	diviner 1 	iron will, bonus: scribe scroll, human: skill focus (know arcana)	
2	diviner 2
3	diviner 3	craft wonderous item
4	diviner 4
5	diviner 5	bonus: empower spell
6	incantrix 1	extend spell, bonus: maximize spell
7	incantrix 2
8	incantrix 3
9	incantrix 4	weapon focus (ray), bonus: sculpt spell
10	incantrix 5
11	incantrix 6
12	incantrix 7	craft contingent spell, bonus: quicken spell
13	incantrix 8
14	incantrix 9
15	incantrix 10	insightful reflexes, bonus: persistent spell
16	loremaster 1	secret: fort +2
17	loremaster 2
18	loremaster 3	chain spell, secret: ref +2
19	loremaster 4
20	loremaster 5	applicable knowledge: twin spell
21	incantrix 11	improved spell capacity [1]
22	incantrix 12
23	incantrix 13	bonus: improved spell capacity [2]
24	incantrix 14	multispell
25	incantrix 15
26	incantrix 16	bonus: improved spell capacity [3]
27	incantrix 17	improved metamagic [1]
28	incantrix 18	
29	incantrix 19	bonus: intensify spell
30	incantrix 20	improved metamagic [2]


*Skills:* 24+36+56+50+32+49=247
 * concentration +61 (33 ranks + 7 con + 20 competence + 1 luck)
 * craft (caligraphy) +20 (1 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * deciper script +52 (33 ranks + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (arcana) +55 (33 ranks + 17 int + 3 feat + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (architecture and engineering) +25 (6 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (dungeoneering) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (geography) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (history) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (local) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nature) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nobility) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (religion) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (the planes) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * listen +12 (5 cc ranks + 5 wis + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * search +28 (0 ranks + 17 int + 10 competence + 1 luck)
 * speak language (10 ranks)
 * spellcraft +54 (33 ranks + 17 int + 2 know arcana + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * spot +32 (16cc ranks + 5 wis + 10 competence + 1 luck)

*Class Abilities:*
*diviner:*
 * prohibited school: enchantment
 * +1 diviniation spell per spell level
 * +2 to spellcraft checks to learn diviniation spells
 * can summon familiar (raven, see below)

*incantrix:*
 * focused studies: prohibited school: evocation
 * metamagic effect (su): 20/day may attempt to apply a metamagic feat to a persistent spell effect that is already in place.
 * metamagic spell trigger (su): may apply metamagic to the effect of a spell trigger item.  must have appropriate item creation feat.  expends extra charges equal to the number of effective spell levels the feat would add to the spell.
 * seize concentration (su): may wrest control of a spell that requires concentration from another spellcaster within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * instant metamagic (su): 7/day, use a single metamagic effect of any known metamagic feat without preparing it beforehand.
 * snatch spell (su): may attempt to seize control over a persistant effect created by another spellcaster.  The effect myst be one that does not dependon concentration, but still relies on or responds to the caster's control.  effect must be within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * improved metamagic (su): whenever using a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). 
 * cooperative metamagic (su): 7/day. may apply a metamagic feat (except silent, still, or quicken) to a spell being cast by a willing allied spellcaster.  

*Loremaster:*
 * lore: +24 (as bardic knowledge) [+2 comes from k/history synergy]
 * bonus language
 * lore of true stamina, secret knowledge of avoidance: +2 to ref and fort saves

*Spell Effects:*
*Permanent:* Comprehend Languages, Tongues

*Persistent:* Absorption, Bite of the Werebear, Dragonsight, Foresight, Greater Arcane Sight, Protection from Evil, Ray Deflection, Read Magic, Scholar's Touch, Shapechange [his own shape is default], Shield

*32 hrs:* Greater Mage Armor, Moment of Prescience, Nondetection

*24 hours:* Create Magic Tattoo (CL +1), Detect Scrying, Energy Immunity (all 5), Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Superior Resistance



*Equipment:* [4,373,975 / 4,500,000] - 126,025 remaining

*Crafted:* [184,500 gp, 14,284 XP total]
Belt of Magnificence +4 - 50,000 gp, 2,000 xp
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 CL) - 15,000 gp, 1,200 xp
Clear Ioun Stone (no food or water) - 2,000 gp, 160 XP
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight to AC) - 2,500 gp, 200 XP
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability check) - 15,000gp, 1,200 XP
Iridescent Ioun Stone (no air) - 9,000 gp, 720 XP
Luckstone (+1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks) - 10,000 gp, 800 XP
Crystal Ball w/ true seeing & telepathy (80,000 + 1.5*28,000 = 122,000) - 61,000 gp, 4,880 XP
Amulet of Concentration +20 (20*20*100 = 40,000) - 20,000 gp, 1,600 XP

*Purchased:* [2,729,175 gp total]
scrolls transcribed into spellbook - 103,775 gp
Epic Headband of Intellect +12 - 1,440,000 gp
Tomes (Int 5 & Con 5) - 275,000 gp
Ring of Protection +5 - 50,000 gp
Ring of Freedom of Movement [slotless] - 80,000 gp
Robe of Eyes - 120,000 gp
Blessed Book [x2] - 25,000 [the second is a duplicate hidden in his townhome in Sigil]
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll - 3000 gp
Heward's Handy Haversack - 2000 gp
Horizon goggles - 8,000 gp
ring of epic wizardry vii - 490,000 gp
scarab of stabilization - 92,400 gp 
Ring Gates - 40,000 gp
Rod of Magical Precision - 12,000 gp

*Pearls of Power:* [1,414,000 gp total]
 * 1,000 gp (1st): x 10 : 10,000 gp
 * 4,000 gp (2nd): x 10 : 40,000 gp
 * 9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
 * 16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
 * 25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
 * 36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
 * 49,000 gp (7th): x 5 : 245,000 gp
 * 64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
 * 81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

*Crafted Contingencies:* [19,800 gp & 1,524 XP total]
 * if affected by feeblemind, then cast limited wish to reverse effects [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if fall more that 50', then cast Featherfall [(1*1*100/x) 50 gp & 4 XP]
 * if die, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if helpless, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast repulsion [(7*13*100/2) 4,550 gp * 364 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast greater slide to push combatant 20' straight back [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast Tenser's Transformation [(6*11*100/2) 3,300 gp & 264 XP]
 * if in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction, then dimension door 500' backwards [(4*7*100/2) 1,400 gp & 112 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast deafness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if exposed to gaze attack, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if blinded, then cast Listening Lorecall [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if affected by a curse, cast Break Enchantment [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]

*Spell Components:*  [26,500 gp total]
Tattoo ink for 50 days - 5,000 gp
60 platinum shields (for greater mage armor) - 1500 gp
Hourglass focus (for Greater Anticipate Telportation) - 1,000 gp
finely wrought silver mirror (for scrying) - 1000 gp
jade circlet (for shapechange) - 1500 gp
tiny lens of ruby set in a small golden loop (for analyze dweomer) - 1500 gp
iron filings mixed with ruby dust (antimagic ray [50]) - 5000 gp
ointment for the eyes (true seeing [20]) - 5000 gp
pearl of at least 100 gp value (for identify [50]) - 5000 gp



*Spells Prepared* [CL 32]
0-- [4] _Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Read Magic_
1-- [12+1] _Alarm, Alarm, Detect PoisonQ, Identify, Identify, MagehandQ, MagehandQ, MendingQ, PrestidigitationQ, PrestidigitationQ, Silent Image, Silent Image, Detect PoisonQ_
2-- [11+1] _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tatoo, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, Web, Detect Thoughts_
3-- [11+1] _Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of ClumsinessQEm, Ray of ClumsinessQEm, Ray of EnfeeblementQEm Spell Vulnerability, Spell Vulnerability, WebS, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance_
4-- [11+1] _Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, FlyQ, FlyQ, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Magic Circle Against EvilQ, Protection from EvilP, Scholar's Touchp, Shieldp, Assay Spell Resistance_
5-- [11+1] _Black TentaclesQ, Dimensional AnchorQ, Overland Flight, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Solid FogS, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Teleport, Wall of Stone, Prying Eyes_
6-- [10+1] _Baleful PolymorphQ, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Lightning LeapQ, Lightning LeapQ, Repulsion, Scry Location, Superior Resistance, Analyse Dweomer_
7-- [17+1] _Banishment, CloudkillQT, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, EnervationQTM, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Scrying , Greater Teleport, Limited Wish, Project Image, Ray DeflectionP, Vision, Discern Location_
8-- [10+1] _Acid FogQT, Antimagic RayQ, DisintigrationQT, DisintigrationQT, DragonsightP, Ethereal JauntQ, Flesh to StoneQC, Greater Celerity, Greater Celerity, Projected ImageQ, Greater Prying Eyes_
9-- [10+1] _Freedom, Gate, Horrid WiltingQ, Horrid WiltingQ, Invoke Magic, Mord's Disjunction, Mord's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Prismatic WallQ, Shapechange, Moment of Prescience_
10- [5+1] _Bite of WearbearP, Horrid WiltingQT, Incendiary CloudQT, Time StopQ, Time StopQ, [s]Greater Arcane Sight[/s]P_
11- [4+1] _Effulgent EpurationQT, Incendiary CloudQT, MazeQC, Orb of ForceQTI, Read MagicP_
12- [3+1] _AbsorptionP, Horrid WiltingQTEmM, ShapechangeP, ForesightP_

C= Chained
Em=Empowered
Ex=Extended
I= Intensified
M= Maximized
P= Persistent
Q= Quickened
S= Sculpted
T= Twinned

*Spellbook*
0-- _Acid Splash, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Minor Energy Ward, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Scholar's Touch, Touch of Fatigue_
1-- _Alarm, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Ray of Clumsiness, Ray of Enfeeblement, Scholar's Touch, Shield, Silent Image, True Strike_
2-- _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tattoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, Web_
3-- _Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of Exhaustion, Slow, Spell Vulnerability, Spiderskin, Stinking Cloud, Tongues, Unluck_
4-- _Assay Spell Resistance, Black Tentacles, Burning Blood, Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation, Fear, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Orb of Acid, Orb of Cold, Orb of Electricity, Orb of Fire, Orb of Force, Orb of Sound, Ray Deflection, Solid Fog_
5-- _Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Cloudkill, Dragonsight, Graymantle, Lightning Leap, Overland Flight, Permanency, Prying Eyes, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Wall of Stone_
6-- _Acid Fog, Analyze Dweomer, Disintigrate, Flesh to Stone, Geas, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Repulsion, Scry Location, Stone to Flesh, Superior Resistance, Tenser's Transformation, True Seeing_
7-- _Antimagic Ray, Banishment, Bite of the Werebear, Discern Location, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Arcane Signt, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Insanity, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image, Vision_
8-- _Dimensional Lock, Greater Celerity, Greater Pyring Eyes, Horrid Wilting, Incendiary Cloud, Maze, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object, Prismatic Wall_
9-- _Absorption, Effulgent Epuration, Energy Drain, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop, Weird_
[/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (Jul 20, 2007)

Unfortunate note Brother Allard: going through your equipment, I've noticed you have a lot of equipment outside of the Core. Jemal has stated that he doesn't want equipment to define the character, so everything outside of the 3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide or the Epic Level Handbook is prohibited. If you still want those items, you'll have to craft them yourself.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 20, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Unfortunate note Brother Allard: going through your equipment, I've noticed you have a lot of equipment outside of the Core. Jemal has stated that he doesn't want equipment to define the character, so everything outside of the 3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide or the Epic Level Handbook is prohibited. If you still want those items, you'll have to craft them yourself.



Hmmm... let's see:

Equipment crafted from core: 
 * Orange Ioun Stone
 * Clear Ioun Stone
 * Dusty Rose Ioun Stone
 * Pale Green Ioun Stone
 * Iridescent Ioun Stone
 * Luckstone
total market value: 107,000 gp

Equipment purchased from non-core: 
 * Ring of Freedom of Movement [slotless]
 * Heward's Fortifying Bedroll
 * Horizon goggles
 * Scarab of stabilization
 * Rod of Magical Precision
total market value: 195,400 gp

Nuts.  Looks like if I dropped the scarab of stabilization (DMG2, 92,400 gp) I could come close to swapping the two lists.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 24, 2007)

Okay.  One more time:

*Laszlo Farkas*
neutral good human diviner 5 / incantrix 20 / loremaster 5

[sblock=fifth pass]*Str* 24 	+7 	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 16 enhancement
*Dex* 12	+1	base 11 (cost 3) - 3 old + 4 enhancement
*Con* 24	+7	base 14 (cost 6) - 3 old + 5 inherent + 8 enhancement
*Int* 44	+17	base 18 (cost 16) + 2 old + 5 inherent + 7 level + 12 enhancement
*Wis* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement
*Cha* 20	+5	base 14 (cost 6) + 2 old  + 4 enhancement

*Age* 58
*Height* 5'10"
*Weight* 165 lbs

*Languages:* [can understand all written and spoken languages, can speak all languages] Common, Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Slaad, Sylvan, Terran													

*Senses:* 360 degree vision [cannot be flanked, does not lose dex bonus to AC when flatfooted], darkvision 320', blindsense 160', can see invisible or ethereal creatures and objects 120', can see magical auras within 120', 1/2 penalties for distance on spot checks, greater anticipate teleportation [3 rounds delay], immediately aware of any attempt to observe him by means of a divination;

*Description:* An older, scholarly looking gentleman, obviously still quite vital.  Trim and tanned with a crooked smile and laugh lines around his eyes.

*HP* 	297 (4+(29*3=87)+(30*7=210))
*AC* 	34 (10 base + 1 dex + 6 armor + 5 deflection + 7 natural armor + 4 shield + 1 insight)
*Init* 	+1 (+1 Dex)
*Move* 	30 ft / x4

*XP*	435,876

*Fortitude* 27 (5 base + 5 epic + 7 con + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Reflex* 37 (5 base + 5 epic + 17 int + 2 secret + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)
*Will* 35 (15 base + 5 epic + 5 wis + 2 feat + 6 resistance + 1 competence + 1 luck)

*Attack Bonus* +14 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 competence)
*Melee Attack* +22 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 7 str + 1 competence)
*Ranged Attack* +16 (9 BAB + 5 EAB + 1 dex + 1 competence)

*Melee:* ? 
*Ranged:* Ray +17

1	diviner 1 	iron will, bonus: scribe scroll, human: skill focus (know arcana)	
2	diviner 2
3	diviner 3	craft wonderous item
4	diviner 4
5	diviner 5	bonus: empower spell
6	incantrix 1	extend spell, bonus: maximize spell
7	incantrix 2
8	incantrix 3
9	incantrix 4	weapon focus (ray), bonus: sculpt spell
10	incantrix 5
11	incantrix 6
12	incantrix 7	craft contingent spell, bonus: quicken spell
13	incantrix 8
14	incantrix 9
15	incantrix 10	insightful reflexes, bonus: persistent spell
16	loremaster 1	secret: fort +2
17	loremaster 2
18	loremaster 3	chain spell, secret: ref +2
19	loremaster 4
20	loremaster 5	applicable knowledge: twin spell
21	incantrix 11	improved spell capacity [1]
22	incantrix 12
23	incantrix 13	bonus: improved spell capacity [2]
24	incantrix 14	multispell
25	incantrix 15
26	incantrix 16	bonus: improved spell capacity [3]
27	incantrix 17	improved metamagic [1]
28	incantrix 18	
29	incantrix 19	bonus: intensify spell
30	incantrix 20	improved metamagic [2]


*Skills:* 24+36+56+50+32+49=247
 * concentration +61 (33 ranks + 7 con + 20 competence + 1 luck)
 * craft (caligraphy) +20 (1 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * deciper script +52 (33 ranks + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (arcana) +55 (33 ranks + 17 int + 3 feat + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * knowledge (architecture and engineering) +25 (6 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (dungeoneering) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (geography) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (history) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (local) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nature) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (nobility) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (religion) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * knowledge (the planes) +26 (7 rank + 17 int + 1 competence + 1 luck) 
 * listen +12 (5 cc ranks + 5 wis + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * search +28 (0 ranks + 17 int + 10 competence + 1 luck)
 * speak language (10 ranks)
 * spellcraft +54 (33 ranks + 17 int + 2 know arcana + 1 competence + 1 luck)
 * spot +32 (16cc ranks + 5 wis + 10 competence + 1 luck)

*Class Abilities:*
*diviner:*
 * prohibited school: enchantment
 * +1 diviniation spell per spell level
 * +2 to spellcraft checks to learn diviniation spells
 * can summon familiar (raven, see below)

*incantrix:*
 * focused studies: prohibited school: evocation
 * metamagic effect (su): 20/day may attempt to apply a metamagic feat to a persistent spell effect that is already in place.
 * metamagic spell trigger (su): may apply metamagic to the effect of a spell trigger item.  must have appropriate item creation feat.  expends extra charges equal to the number of effective spell levels the feat would add to the spell.
 * seize concentration (su): may wrest control of a spell that requires concentration from another spellcaster within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * instant metamagic (su): 7/day, use a single metamagic effect of any known metamagic feat without preparing it beforehand.
 * snatch spell (su): may attempt to seize control over a persistant effect created by another spellcaster.  The effect myst be one that does not dependon concentration, but still relies on or responds to the caster's control.  effect must be within 30'.  opposed caster level check.
 * improved metamagic (su): whenever using a metamagic feat, the feat's level increase upon a spell is reduced by one (this can't reduce an increase to less than one level, or less than zero levels if the increase is already +0). 
 * cooperative metamagic (su): 7/day. may apply a metamagic feat (except silent, still, or quicken) to a spell being cast by a willing allied spellcaster.  

*Loremaster:*
 * lore: +24 (as bardic knowledge) [+2 comes from k/history synergy]
 * bonus language
 * lore of true stamina, secret knowledge of avoidance: +2 to ref and fort saves

*Spell Effects:*
*Permanent:* Comprehend Languages, Tongues

*Persistent:* Absorption, Bite of the Werebear, Dragonsight, Foresight, Greater Arcane Sight, Protection from Evil, Ray Deflection, Read Magic, Scholar's Touch, Shapechange [his own shape is default], Shield

*32 hrs:* Greater Mage Armor, Moment of Prescience, Nondetection

*24 hours:* Create Magic Tattoo (CL +1), Detect Scrying, Energy Immunity (all 5), Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Superior Resistance



*Equipment:* [4,466,075 / 4,500,000] - 33,925 remaining

*Crafted:* [182,500 gp, 12,600 XP total]
 * Belt of Magnificence +4 - 50,000 gp, 2,000 xp
 * Ring of Freedom of Movement [slotless] - 40,000 gp, 3,200 XP
 * Heward's Fortifying Bedroll - 1,500 gp, 120 XP
 * Horizon goggles - 4,000 gp, 320 XP
 * Rod of Magical Precision - 6,000 gp, 480 XP
 * Crystal Ball w/ true seeing & telepathy (80,000 + 1.5*28,000 = 122,000) - 61,000 gp, 4,880 XP
 * Amulet of Concentration +20 (20*20*100 = 40,000) - 20,000 gp, 1,600 XP [12,600 XP]

*Purchased:* [2,823,275 gp total]
 * scrolls transcribed into spellbook - 103,775 gp
 * Epic Headband of Intellect +12 - 1,440,000 gp
 * Tomes (Int 5 & Con 5) - 275,000 gp
 * Ring of Protection +5 - 50,000 gp
 * Robe of Eyes - 120,000 gp
 * Blessed Book [x2] - 25,000 [the second is a duplicate hidden in his townhome in Sigil]
 * Heward's Handy Haversack - 2000 gp
 * ring of epic wizardry vii - 490,000 gp
 * Ring Gates - 40,000 gp
 * Orange Ioun Stone (+1 CL) - 30,000 gp
 * Clear Ioun Stone (no food or water) - 4,000 gp
 * Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 insight to AC) - 5,000 gp
 * Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability check) - 30,000gp
 * Iridescent Ioun Stone (no air) - 18,000 gp
 * Luckstone (+1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks) - 20,000 gp
 * Staff of Passage [50 charges] - 170,500 gp

*Pearls of Power:* [1,414,000 gp total]
 * 1,000 gp (1st): x 10 : 10,000 gp
 * 4,000 gp (2nd): x 10 : 40,000 gp
 * 9,000 gp (3rd): x 10 : 90,000 gp
 * 16,000 gp (4th): x 5 : 80,000 gp
 * 25,000 gp (5th): x 5 : 125,000 gp
 * 36,000 gp (6th): x 5 : 180,000 gp
 * 49,000 gp (7th): x 5 : 245,000 gp
 * 64,000 gp (8th): x 5 : 320,000 gp
 * 81,000 gp (9th): x 4 : 324,000 gp 

*Crafted Contingencies:* [19,800 gp, 1,524 XP total]
 * if affected by feeblemind, then cast limited wish to reverse effects [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if fall more that 50', then cast Featherfall [(1*1*100/x) 50 gp & 4 XP]
 * if die, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if helpless, then teleport 1 mile straight up [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast repulsion [(7*13*100/2) 4,550 gp * 364 XP]
 * if engaged in melee, then cast greater slide to push combatant 20' straight back [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast Tenser's Transformation [(6*11*100/2) 3,300 gp & 264 XP]
 * if in an area targetted by Mage's Disjunction, then dimension door 500' backwards [(4*7*100/2) 1,400 gp & 112 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast deafness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if command word is spoken, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if exposed to gaze attack, then cast blindness on self [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if blinded, then cast Listening Lorecall [(2*3*100/x) 300 gp & 12 XP]
 * if affected by a curse, cast Break Enchantment [(5*9*100/2) 2,250 gp & 180 XP]

*Spell Components:*  [26,500 gp total]
 * Tattoo ink for 50 days - 5,000 gp
 * 60 platinum shields (for greater mage armor) - 1500 gp
 * Hourglass focus (for Greater Anticipate Telportation) - 1,000 gp
 * finely wrought silver mirror (for scrying) - 1000 gp
 * jade circlet (for shapechange) - 1500 gp
 * tiny lens of ruby set in a small golden loop (for analyze dweomer) - 1500 gp
 * iron filings mixed with ruby dust (antimagic ray [50]) - 5000 gp
 * ointment for the eyes (true seeing [20]) - 5000 gp
 * pearl of at least 100 gp value (for identify [50]) - 5000 gp



*Spells Prepared* [CL 32]
0-- [4] _Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Read Magic_
1-- [12+1] _Alarm, Alarm, Detect PoisonQ, Identify, Identify, MagehandQ, MagehandQ, MendingQ, PrestidigitationQ, PrestidigitationQ, Silent Image, Silent Image, Detect PoisonQ_
2-- [11+1] _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tatoo, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, True StrikeQ, Web, Detect Thoughts_
3-- [11+1] _Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of ClumsinessQEm, Ray of ClumsinessQEm, Ray of EnfeeblementQEm Spell Vulnerability, Spell Vulnerability, WebS, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance_
4-- [11+1] _Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, FlyQ, FlyQ, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Magic Circle Against EvilQ, Protection from EvilP, Scholar's Touchp, Shieldp, Assay Spell Resistance_
5-- [11+1] _Black TentaclesQ, Dimensional AnchorQ, Overland Flight, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Ray of ExhaustionQT, Solid FogS, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Teleport, Wall of Stone, Prying Eyes_
6-- [10+1] _Baleful PolymorphQ, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, EnervationQT, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Lightning LeapQ, Lightning LeapQ, Repulsion, Scry Location, Superior Resistance, Analyse Dweomer_
7-- [17+1] _Banishment, CloudkillQT, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, Energy Immunity, EnervationQTM, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Scrying , Greater Teleport, Limited Wish, Project Image, Ray DeflectionP, Vision, Discern Location_
8-- [10+1] _Acid FogQT, Antimagic RayQ, DisintigrationQT, DisintigrationQT, DragonsightP, Ethereal JauntQ, Flesh to StoneQC, Greater Celerity, Greater Celerity, Projected ImageQ, Greater Prying Eyes_
9-- [10+1] _Freedom, Gate, Horrid WiltingQ, Horrid WiltingQ, Invoke Magic, Mord's Disjunction, Mord's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Prismatic WallQ, Shapechange, Moment of Prescience_
10- [5+1] _Bite of WearbearP, Horrid WiltingQT, Incendiary CloudQT, Time StopQ, Time StopQ, [s]Greater Arcane Sight[/s]P_
11- [4+1] _Effulgent EpurationQT, Incendiary CloudQT, MazeQC, Orb of ForceQTI, Read MagicP_
12- [3+1] _AbsorptionP, Horrid WiltingQTEmM, ShapechangeP, ForesightP_

C= Chained
Em=Empowered
Ex=Extended
I= Intensified
M= Maximized
P= Persistent
Q= Quickened
S= Sculpted
T= Twinned

*Spellbook*
0-- _Acid Splash, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Minor Energy Ward, Open/close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Scholar's Touch, Touch of Fatigue_
1-- _Alarm, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Protection from Evil, Ray of Clumsiness, Ray of Enfeeblement, Scholar's Touch, Shield, Silent Image, True Strike_
2-- _Baleful Transposition, Create Magic Tattoo, Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Greater Alarm, Greater Slide, Locate Object, Web_
3-- _Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Dispel Magic, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Magic Circle Against Evil, Nondetection, Phantom Steed, Ray of Exhaustion, Slow, Spell Vulnerability, Spiderskin, Stinking Cloud, Tongues, Unluck_
4-- _Assay Spell Resistance, Black Tentacles, Burning Blood, Celerity, Detect Scrying, Dimension Door, Dimensional Anchor, Enervation, Fear, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Orb of Acid, Orb of Cold, Orb of Electricity, Orb of Fire, Orb of Force, Orb of Sound, Ray Deflection, Solid Fog_
5-- _Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Cloudkill, Dragonsight, Graymantle, Lightning Leap, Overland Flight, Permanency, Prying Eyes, Telepathic Bond, Teleport, Wall of Stone_
6-- _Acid Fog, Analyze Dweomer, Disintigrate, Flesh to Stone, Geas, Greater Anticipate Teleportation, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Repulsion, Scry Location, Stone to Flesh, Superior Resistance, Tenser's Transformation, True Seeing_
7-- _Antimagic Ray, Banishment, Bite of the Werebear, Discern Location, Energy Immunity, Ethereal Jaunt, Finger of Death, Greater Arcane Signt, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Insanity, Limited Wish, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Project Image, Vision_
8-- _Dimensional Lock, Greater Celerity, Greater Pyring Eyes, Horrid Wilting, Incendiary Cloud, Maze, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object, Prismatic Wall_
9-- _Absorption, Effulgent Epuration, Energy Drain, Foresight, Freedom, Gate, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Shapechange, Sphere of Ultimate Destruction, Time Stop, Weird_
[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey, glad to see the game is still alive.

I had a... restructuring of my life and I lost internet access for a while.  I don't exactly have it back, but thought I would let you guys know what happened.

Anyway, despite my continuing sporatic access, I would still be interested in playing, but I realize I have been away for a long time and my spot may no longer be available.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys.  I just started working again a few days ago, 12 hour days plus bad internet connection = not much updating time.  Please bear with me.
@Whran - You haven't been replaced yet.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, not to worry. I'll just use the time to fine-tune my work... Damn limited spell selections... so many good spells, so little _space_...

*mumblemumble*


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2007)

Well good to hear, I think I am caught up with reading, barring objection, I think I will just jump back in.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

It's good to be back.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Neph, good to have you back.  As I've stated elsewhere, my Epic game's are on pause for a few more days till I get back from work. (Got called up unexpectedly and didn't bring notes/etc with me, going back on 14th/15th.)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

OK, I'll be updating my Epic Games in a few days, probably by Thursday/Friday at the Latest. 
Sorry about the mass delay, but I just couldn't get the creative juices required to DM EPIC for the last little while.  Problem solved.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 27, 2007)

Can I make a suggestion?  Well I can, but perhaps a better question is whether a suggestion would be welcome.  

Instead of requiring the players to post by order, perhaps you should change the order in which people go by their posting order.  This would require you to roll the bad guys in mass, but otherwise preserves the initiative.  You could also implement deadlines for posting to keep combats moving.

Let me give an example of what I mean:  Bob, Steve, Sue and Dave and first level adventurers and are fighting a single kobold.  The initiative totals are:

Sue 17
Steve 14
Kobold 11
Dave 8
and poor Bob at 2

The DM would post the initiatives and  Sue and Steve would have two days to post their actions before you wrote the kobolds action and the summary/result post.   Sue and Steve's action order would occur when they posted rather than by the initiatives and if they didn't post they would lose their actions.

After you posted everyone would get the chance to act, again they have two days and again they act in the order which they post.  In two days (or after everyone has posted) you post the summary/result and the kobold's action.

I think this would keep the action moving without waiting for people to post, it follows the spirit of the initiative rules with the only drawback being the bad guys all having to go on the same initiative.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Can I make a suggestion?  Well I can, but perhaps a better question is whether a suggestion would be welcome.
> 
> Instead of requiring the players to post by order, perhaps you should change the order in which people go by their posting order.  This would require you to roll the bad guys in mass, but otherwise preserves the initiative.  You could also implement deadlines for posting to keep combats moving.
> 
> ...




Good idea, I'll steal it for my own game if the combats flow too slowly. Maybe instead of the players losing their actions they would get NPCd (suboptimally), otherwise they risk getting killed from just standing around getting attacked.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2007)

Neph - I checked the past couple pages IC and can't find anything about this fireball... THe last thing Miranel did was the Solid Fog on page 6 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Neph - I checked the past couple pages IC and can't find anything about this fireball... THe last thing Miranel did was the Solid Fog on page 6 as far as I can tell.




Well, she said she would fireball the innkeeper and his daughter if he didn't do what she wanted. And he didn't, so I had the fireball go off off screen so to speak while Ijazim was being rude to Panarchus ("I'm sure you'd like to spend some personal time with Gallador, etc"). Basically I just wanted something to happen so I ended their little stand-off. But I'm ok with it being undone.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, just for the record : In the Evil thread, that fireball didn't go off.  Me & Neph redid the scene.

As for both threads, I'm still trying to figure out what to do for the combat... What does everybody think?  I thought it was working pretty well the way I had it going before, but some people seemed to have problems with that.  Perhaps including 'contingent' actions, or we could go with some new way of doing it.

No offense, Wrahn, but I don't like that system, It has the exact same problems as the current system.  One person posts, and then one of the actions by the guy before them screws with what they did.
Unfortunately, the "one person posts at a time" thing doesn't work either.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2007)

I think we need just a bit more self-selection.

Print an initiative list once per round.  Update that post as actions occur.  Everyone makes one post per round.  When everyone sees that the new DM post for Round N is posted they can:

1) Immediately post their action.
2) Wait until <pc> posts their action, then post theirs.
3) Post that they're delaying until <pc> acts, then update.

The DM post for each round should include a deadline:  "Round 3 is active until either a) everyone has posted or b) <time> on <Day>, at which round 4 begins and anyone who hasn't posted for Round 3 is considered to have delayed until Top of Round 4"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah.  Upon thinking, I do like part of Wrahn's idea - Updating when it's an NPC's turn.  That means that if you want to wait to see what another PC is doing, you can.  if you want to wait to see what the NPC's are doing, you can.. provided your Initiative is after theirs.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 31, 2007)

Because the actions happen in the order they are posted, unless you get caught in the overlap (someone else posts while you are replying) I am not sure how you can be hosed by someone elses action, or at least not be aware of it when you post.

I am not married to the idea, I just thought it may help speed things along.  Anyway, I do have a rules related question for you.

When taking an attack of opportunity, can you make a special melee attack (such as trip)?  The rules state you can make a single melee attack with an attack of opportunity and the way I read it would say you could not make special melee attacks, but some people disagree though I thought I should ask to see if you were one of them.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 31, 2007)

My understanding has been that whenever you have the opportunity to make an AoO you can do anything that requires an Attack action (grapple, trip, etc).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry bout the delay folks  Real life can be a beach.
So.. it's been a while, but who still wants to continue?  Jemal is back, Ready, Willing, and Able.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

Hwah!

Wow. I had to go back and reread the early pages to remind myself which epic game this was.

So...the silver dragon with the elf celestial warlock rider...I recall that being a decent pairup.

If we continue, I'll stick with it. If we reboot, as in start over, I may consider a different character though.

Would you mind bumping the RG thread? I'm not sure I still have this sheet. I've changed computers since this game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2008)

RG also bumped


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm willing to go back if there can be more.

Xis'talamarisk reporting Sir!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

well, that's 2.. one evil one good... Any more INterest?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 6, 2008)

Why don't we just have a reboot with anyone who still wants to join? Let's have it as just one group so that we can have a lot of inter-personal rp between the good and evil members.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

was thinkin the same thing. There's two options I have open right now: 

A) Meld whoever comes back into one group and continue with the story from where it was
B) Start campaign over with just one group.

either way, if people don't start comin back i'm gonna have to do some recruiting.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm interested. I loved the game and playing Panarchus. But I'm a bit overloaded and might be slow to respond at times.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 6, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> was thinkin the same thing. There's two options I have open right now:
> 
> A) Meld whoever comes back into one group and continue with the story from where it was
> B) Start campaign over with just one group.
> ...




I think option b would be best. Since the good and evil teams had different missions and faced different enemies, if we choose option a things would get really confusing.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2008)

Agreed. And it's not like we got very far into it that restarting would be onerous.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 6, 2008)

I would like to face that army you fought though.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2008)

Army? You mean the big attack on the castle? Yeah, that was fairly intense...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2008)

Jool the Drogorn remains ready!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2008)

excellent, my minions are returning to me.  MUAHAHAHA!!

er.. *cough cough* I mean welcome all.

Allright, lets see who we got so far: 

Jool, Xis, Panarchus, and Athear are here... Hmm, that's a bit evil heavy.  I'll give a few more days for peeps to come back and then recruit a couple good guys to even it out, then I'm thinking a reboot and follow the storyline starting with Good.  

The only problem I have with that is then you guys know two of the fights (The fight against the Disciple and the fight against the Dark Warrior)... Guess I'll have to work up a few new tricks for them.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2008)

I may want to resubmit...I dunno. I liked Athear, but he seems kind of bland to me in hindsight. Not much story behind him...no real idea where he was going as a character...

I'll think on it though.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 10, 2008)

Panarchus is actually chaotic neutral. So long as none of the good characters take issue with him seeking worshipers, then he's likely to side with them in most matters.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 10, 2008)

Xis is Lawful Neutral. Also, I was wondering if I can change my spell list? It seemed awfully redundant tending to be save or damage heavy. I need to add a few utility and no-save spells to round things out.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2008)

Shay - Well I liked'im but it's your character, so it's up to you.

Avalon - That should be ok, just so long as you notify me of what you're changing/adding.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you Shayuri for prodding my lazy ass back here.  

With that said, Have you decided what you're doing with your character?
Likewise, same question to Avalon - Any decisions re: What you may be changing?

Also, Is everybody else ready to go?  I'm ready to start soon as all the players are, but I'm not starting until you guys're ready, so if you wanna play this, Gimme a ready check!!


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, I remember this campaign. Still room for my bard?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2008)

I will either stick with Athear, or switch relationships...that is, remake Rhodia as a 30th level celestial warlock who has a dragon cohort. 

I'm going to work up the switch today and see which one seems cooler to me.

To that end, I must ask a few questions!

1) Are you allowing the Dragon Cohort feat from Draconomicon?
2) Are you allowing the Epic Warlock Feats from the Wizards of the Coast website?

Even if I do stick with the dragon PC, I'll probably need to do some major changes. I was pretty underwhelmed with his combat viability last time. He had a dickens of a time doing damage, although he was decent at taking it... I would need to address that somehow.

Either way, I'll know what I'm gonna do tonight, and then should finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jool is ready. I just need to update her sheet since we are restarting. She gained some powers and equipment when we beat the Disciple.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

Darimaus - If you continue the Epic style you had during the last campaign then definitely.

Shayuri - Yes to the first, Depends on the second.  I like most of them, but some seem a bit too good to be true.  List what you want and I'll probably say yes to most of it.
As for the dealing damage part, you've fought two battles.  The dark knight and his mount were designed to mitigate damage, and the mage was designed to be practically immune to melee.  Don't worry though, they won't all be like that.  An update/change would be allright, though, if you feel like changing tactics.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

Tailspinner - Yeah, sorry bout that, you just got your boost and now I'm taking it away ;(
Well look on the bright side.. ROUND 2!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Eldritch Sculptor would be one.

Paragon Visionary another.

Dark Transient and/or Epic Fiendish Resilience as well, perhaps...though if I take PrC I could only take one of those...

As for Athear, I haven't given up on him. Are items from Magic Item Compendium usable, with approval? Or are we still using the 'if it's not DMG, it must be crafted' rule?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmm.. If you guys want something from MIC, ask for it, but don't go buying a lot of the little "do this 3/day" items, and if you ask for a lot of items I'll likely say no to most of them.

BTW, you got the link to the epic warlock feats? I can't remember where they are/what they all do


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

As it happens...I do. 

http://64.223.12.31/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jool is ready. I just need to update her sheet since we are restarting. She gained some powers and equipment when we beat the Disciple.




Jool's character sheet has been reset.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

Need a bit of input from Jemal to finalize.


----------



## Avalon® (May 1, 2008)

Jemal, the bookkeeping for Xis is to much of a hassle for me to jump back into.

Can I instead make a new char? A binder perhaps?


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2008)

Avalon - a new character's fine, but not a binder.
Shayuri - Dark Transient no, the others are fine.


----------



## Avalon® (May 1, 2008)

How about a swiftblade then?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

Still searching for players?

Can you post the other characters, please. It's easy to overlook one character and I don't want to double. Epic characters are hard enough to make.


----------



## Avalon® (May 1, 2008)

So far there are four of the original players who have reported back. Those are Shayuri, Tailspinner, Voidrazor and myself.


----------



## Wrahn (May 1, 2008)

Hey, I just noticed this, still room for an archon?


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Wrahn -Welcome Back.

Walking Dad - Hmm, yeah I guess 6 wouldn't be too bad.

Avalon - What book's swiftblade from?  sounds familiar but I don't recall it.

All - in case you've lost track of it (Or never had track of it in WD's case), here's the Rogues Gallery

Also, WD, please read post 1 of this thread for the story background if you haven't done so allready.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2008)

Here it is: Swiftblade


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm, couple problems with swiftblade : 
50% immunity vs targeted spells.
Extra standard action (Equivalent of 3.0 haste)
Time stop as a 6th lvl spell (albeit with shortened duration)

The extra standard action I'll allow so long as you don't use it for spellcasting
I'll allow the innervated speed so long as you don't exceed 9th lvl spell slots (4 rounds) with it.

Not sure what to do about the evasive celerity..
Convince me.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2008)

I'll be more on the gish side of things. Mixing it up in melee.

The extra standard or move action would mostly be used so that I can move and full attack in the same round.

Also, I won't be exceeding 9th lvl spell slots for the Time Stop. I'll normally only be burning up a 6th or 7th lvl spell for that. 8th and 9th lvl slots are too useful to be used for this purpose.

Also, I'll be using a sorceror base so I'll not have much spells to go around.

Besides, it's not if the evasive celerity would help me much against the Disciple or the Warrior. The two mages OTOH mentioned in the OP would most likely just trap me in a force cage or whatnot.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Points won by Avalon - You can use Swiftblade.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!   

Btw, how about these: Kobold Paragon, Greater Draconic Rite of Passage and Draconic Resevoir

Also, can we work out an epic progression for the swiftblade? I want to take it up to epic if possible.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

i'm gonna ask you to stay away from teh kobold w/ greater draconic rite this time, maybe some other time. 
As for epic, it's quite easy, anything that has a set progression continues to progress, everything else doesn't, and bonus epic feats based off how many abilities it gets.
Spellcasting goes up +0/+1/+1/+0/+1/+1, so that's easy.  only other ability that progresses is swift surge (1/4/7/10)
SO, epic swiftblade would get: 
+1 lvl arcane spellcasting at lvls 11/12,14/15,17/18, etc, and it's swift surge would go up +1atk/dodge at levels 13/19/25/etc and gain an additional 10' movement (and +1d6 when moving at least your surge bonus) at lvls 17/23/29/etc.

So for example if you maxed your lvls in swiftblade (20 @ lvl 30), you would gain a total(counting non-epic) of +13 spellcasting, +4 attack/dodge, and +30' movement (+3d6 skirmish any round you move at least 30').

For such a progression, I'd give bonus epic feats every 4 lvls (14/18/22)

Also, don't forget that enhancement bonuses do not stack(Though this one stacks with haste*ONLY*, and are factored in LAST (After boots of swiftness, for example)


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Allright, I'm initiating a ready check.  I'd like to start ASAP.

From what I can tell, Darimaus, Wrahn, Voidrazor, and Tailspinner should be good to go, Shayuri's making some changes, and we need walkingdad and Avalon to post characters.  

hmm, takes the party up to 7, plus Shay's cohort.  Shouldn't be too bad.

Also, to any who may've forgotten, and to walkingdad, I'd like a very cinematic feel for this campaign.
Also, I prefer being a reactive DM.  This means I hate spoon feeding.  I'll give you your path and then respond to what you do, telling you how the world reacts.  If you do nothing, you affect nothing.  You're epic characters in a non-epic world, so do stuff.   If you're stuck on something for one reason or another, instead of not posting anything, say something in the ooc thread as to what the problem is.  If we reach an impasse where none of you can think of anything to do, only then will I break out the spoon.


Also, If any of you have free time and/or want to get in the mood of the campaign/remember what it was like, feel free to read the Evil  or Good Game threads..  Specifically the first page of each shows how I'd like the game to go.
I will be restarting from the observatory, but due to the fact that most of you were in the last incarnation, I'll be changing some things.  (This means anything you learned in character last time around may or may not still be true, so if I contradict myself, er.. it's on purpose.  )


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Mew.

It's a hard decision! With Eldritch Sculptor, a warlock can deal out some pretty good damage...and in conjunction with appropriate feats the damage can start to rival mage strikes... Defense suffers a bit though. 

Jemal, a couple more questions. 

Do you allow invocations to be selected from Dragon Magic? There's a few warlock invocations there...and I'd also be interested in some of the invocations on the Dragonfire Adept list, if you allow that.

Also, there is a feat that allows a character to pierce Epic DR, but I can't find the 3.5 version. Do you know if there is one, and if so, if a dragon could take it to apply to its natural attacks?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> ...
> Do you allow invocations to be selected from Dragon Magic? There's a few warlock invocations there...and I'd also be interested in some of the invocations on the Dragonfire Adept list, if you allow that.




There was a feat on the wizards site. Worked like extra invocation with more prerequisites, but allows you to take invocations from the _other_ list.

Found it:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/frcc/20070613

I would be interested in Dragon Magic, too. I would like to go with a heavy dragon themed sorcerer.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Shayuri - Invocations from Dragon Magic/Complete Mage are ok by me, and I'd allow the 'infernal adept' feat that WD linked to gain you dragonfire adept invocations.

Editing post # 1 to add Dragon Magic to list of acceptable sources, b/c I now own it and I also like it.

Also, WD, Going with a dragon-themed sorc is awesome, I'd also allow use of the Races of the Dragon book.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Editing post # 1 to add Dragon Magic to list of acceptable sources, b/c I now own it and I also like it.
> 
> Also, WD, Going with a dragon-themed sorc is awesome, I'd also allow use of the Races of the Dragon book.



Great. Thanks  

Would this be to cheesy?
Spellscale Sorcerer 18 / Dragon Devotee 5 / Dragon Disciple 7


----------



## Avalon® (May 3, 2008)

Jemal,

This will be the class combination I will be using:

Male Human Paladin of Tyranny 2/ Stalwart Sorceror 4/ Spellsword 1/ Abjurant Champion 5/ Swiftblade 18


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2008)

Question.

Are we all Good this time, or are we doing the good/evil split again?


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2008)

Okay

I've decided to stick with Athear...I'll probably be reworking Rhodia some, and inventory a bit, but the basics of it will remain the same. Details to follow asap.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2008)

Jemal, thinking about this game and your level 12 one...

Would you mind if I play a drgonfire adept in this game, too? I woul really like to see, if this class got epic potential. If not, it's fine, too.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 4, 2008)

There are a few things from the MIC that I'm interested in. The Shattermantle and Collision weapon qualities would be great, but iffy since Panarchus doesn't have craft arms&armor. I'd also love to craft a Belt of Battle, especially if I could pay extra for more charges.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2008)

I'll only be doing one group this time around. Whether you're good or evil is up to you, but for obvious saving-the-world reasons, good would PROBABLY work better.

WD - If you'd like, though I'm hoping to get going fairly soon, so if you could lock in a concept and start generating, I'd be most pleased. 

Avalon - Need book and page numbers for Paladin of Tyranny, Stalwart Sorceror, and spellsword, don't recall any of them off the top of my head.

Shayuri - Sure thing

VR - I'm gonna stick to my original "If it's not DMG/ELH, you can ask for it if you can craft it yourself", so whatever you'd like to craft, feel free to write up a list (Including book/page# to speed things up for me)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

Fine, I will stay by my first idea:

Silverbrow or dragonscale Sorcerer 10 / Dragonheartmage 10 / Dracolexi 10

Feats:
Practised Spellcaster
Eschew Materials
Draconic Heritage Feats
Metamagic?
Reserve Feats

Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
Epic Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
Epic Spellcasting

This will be my first epic caster build. Any help is highly appreciated.

PS: If you search for evil characters I will probably change the race to kobold, or would a kobold be okay in a GOOD group?


----------



## Avalon® (May 4, 2008)

Paladin of Tyranny is in the UA here 

Stalwart Sorceror: Complete Mage p.36

Spellsword: Complete Warrior p.79


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2008)

WD - A kobold can be good. 

I still want to play a kobold who worships Bahamut and is trying to redeem his race. But that is a concept for another time, another game.


----------



## Wrahn (May 5, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Paladin of Tyranny is in the UA here




You do realize that Minathiel is a paladin, an Archon, and absolutely SCREAMS lawful and good.  At least two other party members are good.  Not only can you not associate with them (as per your code), but Minathiel can not associate with you (as per his code).  In fact, it seems very likely that they will come to blows almost immediately.  If I may suggest you take paladin levels instead, which is more fitting with the save the world theme anyway.


----------



## Wrahn (May 5, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Fine, I will stay by my first idea:
> 
> Silverbrow or dragonscale Sorcerer 10 / Dragonheartmage 10 / Dracolexi 10
> 
> ...




Epic spell casting really isn't the POWER BLAM kind of magic.  You simply won't be able to cast enough spells to make it that way.  Epic magic is great for buffing, and if you are willing to spend the XP, great for some spectacular effects, but I would not rely on Epic magic to be your bread and butter

Where am I going with this?  Your skill foci, with the Epic Spellcasting as a sideline, are pretty much wasted.  As a sorcerer (and I am sorry to say, I am unfamiliar with the two prestige classes, so if they have a ton of extra feats, forgive me) is woefully lacking in feats as it is, particularly epic ones, which good epic casters need.  Things like Multispell, and Improved Metamagic become a must, around this level.

I would also take the sorcerer variant out of the PHII that lets you use metamagic without using a full phase for the cost of your familiar (which at this level is more of a liability anyway)


----------



## Avalon® (May 5, 2008)

Wait, so there'll be only one team now?


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

That's a big ten-four.

Just the one.


----------



## Wrahn (May 5, 2008)

Walking Dad,

I was looking through my spell casters, I don't claim to be the greatest, or even good at building them, but maybe it will give you an idea.

This is the first epic spell caster I made, he is 3rd edition (I believe) I believe he has a level or two of Archmage and is otherwise a wizard.

Selvas[sblock]
Selvas Rouko

Str	24 (13 base +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Dex	28(15 base +2 Racial, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Con	24(15 base, -2 Racial, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Int	37(15 base, +8 Level, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Wis	24(13 base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
Cha	25(14 base, +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)


Armor Class 44 (+9 Dex, +6 Shield, +8 Armor, +5 Natural, +5 Deflection, +1 Insight)

Saves

Fortitude	+26 (+6 Level, +7 Con, +6 Epic, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Reflex		+28 (+6 Level, +9 Dex, +6 Epic, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Will		+33 (+13 Level, +7 Wis, +6 Epic, +5 Resistance, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)

Hit Points 321 (32d4 + 224)

Feats:

Skill Focus: Spellcraft, Scribe Scroll, Spell Specialization: Evocation, Empower Spell, Spell Penetration, Spell Specialization: Transmutation, Quicken Spell, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Penetration, Maximize Spell, Greater Spell Specialization: Transmutation, Extend Spell, Epic Spellcaster, Ignore Material Components, Epic Spell Penetration, Multispell, Automatic Quicken Spell (0-3), Automatic Quicken Spell (4-6), Automatic Quicken Spell (7-9)

Skills:

Concentration: 44 (35)
Hide: 28 (17)
Knowledge: 	Arcana: 50/67 (35)
		Architecture & Engineering: 16/33 (1)
		Dungeoneering: 16/33 (1)
		Geography: 16/33 (1)
		History: 16/33 (1)
		Nature: 16/33 (1)
		Nobility and Royalty: 16/33 (1)
		Religion: 16/33 (1)
		The Planes: 28/45 (13)
Listen: 28 (17)
Move Silently: 28 (17)
Search: 30/47 (23)
Spellcraft 53/70/100 (35)
Spot: 28 (17)

Spellbook:

All spell in PHB and Genesis (ELH pg 117) (320,000)
Developed Expand Consciousness (387,000)
Developed Knowledge of the Ages (405,000)

Possessions:

Ring of Wizardry IX				810,000
3 Rods of  Excellent Magic(2 used)			1,950,000
Ring of Spell craft (+30 Spellcraft)			90,000
4 Blessed books (1 set and one duplicate)		50,000
Complete set of +5 Inherent Bonus books		825,000
Belt of Giant Strength +6				36,000
Gloves of Dexterity+6				36,000
Boot of Endurance +6				36,000
Headband of Intellect +6				36,000
Vest of Wisdom +6				36,000
Robe of Charisma +6				36,000
Cloak of Resistance +5				25,000
Bracers of Armor +8				64,000
Amulet of Natural Armor +5			50,000
Ring of Protection +5				50,000
Ioun Stone: Dusty Rose Prism			5,000
Ioun Stone: Pale Green Prism			30,000
Ioun Stone: Orange Prism				30,000
Scroll of Genesis (ELH pg 117, used)		28,825
Stalwart +5 Mithral Buckler of Heavy Fortification	154,565
(Intelligent I 17 W 11 C 17, Speech and Telepathy, allows weilder to have free use of Improved Initiative, Evasion, and Uncanny Dodge (as a 5th level Barbarian), Heals 1/day)
Crystal Ball with True Seeing			80,000
Hewards Handy Haversack			2,000
Decanter of Endless Water				9,000
Murlynd’s Spoon					5,400
Neclace of Adaptation				9,000
Stone of Good Luck				10,000
Jade Circlet					1,500
Excess money 3,699[/sblock]

A more advanced, but alas incomplete character was Jonas Maelent:[sblock]Name: Jonas Maelent
Class: Ranger 1/Blackguard 3/Wizard 6/Loremaster 20
Race: Human

Str   28 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Dex 28 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Con 26 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +2 Unnamed)
Int   46 (18 Base +7 Level +12 Enhancement +5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Wis 22 (11 Base +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
Cha 28 (14 Base +4 Inherent +8 Enhancement +2 Unnamed)

Feats:
1. Empower Spell
1. Skill Focus: Knowledge (Arcana)
1. Scribe Scroll
3. Power Attack
5. Quicken Spell
6. Sunder
9. Cleave
12. Practiced Spellcaster
15. Leadership
18. Spell Penetration
21. Widen Aura of Despair
23. Epic Leadership
24. Multispell
26. Multispell
27. Automatic Quicken Spell
29. Automatic Quicken Spell
30. Automatic Quicken Spell

Fort +38 (10 + 8 Con +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)
Refl +37 (8 + 9 Dex +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)
Will +39 (13 + 6 Wis +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)

AC (10 +9 Armor, +9 Dexterity, +5 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, +6 Shield, +1 Competence,  )  

Equipment:
390,000 Amuletof Clutha’nae: Continuous Persistent Greater Visage of the Diety (evil) (CL26)
These immensely powerful amulet has several effects:  Batlike wing grow from the wearers back allowing flight at normal speed with average maneuverability, add 1 to the base natural armor of the wearer, fingers grow to claws for 1d6. Fangs grow in mouth for a 1d4 bite attack, 60ft of dark vision, immunity to poison, 10 Resistance to Acid, Cold, Electricity, and Fire, gain 10/evil damage reduction, gain Spell Resistance 25, gain the following bonuses to stats +4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +2Cha

210,000 Gloves of Eisen:  Continuous Persistent Divine Power (CL 21)
+6 Enhancement Bonus to Strength, BAB changes to 20, +21 Hitpoints

687,500 5 books +5
110,000 Charisma book +4

90,000 Belt of Prowess:  Enhancement +6 Con and +6 Dex
50,000 Ring of Protection +5
1,494,000 Headband of Intellect +12 Enhancement to Int, +6 to Wisdom
297,000 Rod of Epic Splendor
61,000 Cloak of Resistance +5 and continous Heroism (CL4)
100,000 Bracers of Armor +1, Heavy Fortification and Soulfire
30,000 Stone of Competence (as Ioun stone)
20,000 Luckstone
123,000 Dyrr’s impervious coat
20,000 Ring of Arcane Might
650,000 Rod of Excellent Magic
50,000 Boccob’s Blessed Book (x4) (two sets of spellbooks)
430,200 Mithral Animated Buckler +5 of Arrow deflection and Blinding with greater Acid resistance, greater Cold resistance, greater Electricity resistance, greater Fire resistance, and greater Sonic resistance


86,725 (all the spells in the players handbook plus the spells listed below)

4,499,425

Spell book (all spells in the Players Handbook plus)
0. No Light (BoVD pg)
1. Bestow Wounds (BoVD pg), Resist Planar Alignment (PH), Low Light Vision (SS), Spell Flower (SS), 
2. Scent (CD pg178), Masochism (BoVD pg), Sadism (BoVD pg) Dark bolt (BoVD pg), Wither Limb (BoVD pg), Mechanus Mind (PH), Blind sight (SS), Cloud Wings (SS)
3. Devil’s Eye (BoVD pg), Eyes of the Zombie (BoVD pg), Glimpse of the Truth (BoVD pg), Drown (BoVD pg), Wall of Chains (BoVD pg), Evil Eye (BoVD pg), Cruel Disappointment (BoVD pg), Curse of the Putrid Husk (BoVD pg), Reality Bind (BoVD pg), Spell Vulnerability (PH), Sound Lance (SS), Sign of Sealing (CA), Bands of Steel (CA), Mage Armor, Greater (CA), 
4. Wrack (CD pg190), Damning Darkness (BoVD pg), Mirror Sending (BoVD pg), Grim Revenge (BoVD pg), Infernal Wounds (PH), Earth Reaver (SS), Improved Blind sight (SS), Weapon of Energy (SS), Orb of Force (CA), Orb of Sound (CA), Otiluke’s Dispelling Screen (CA), Assay Resistance (CA),
5. Blink, Improved (CD pg154), Dragon Breath (CD pg 164), Soul Shackle (BoVD pg), Stop Heart (BoVD pg), Planar Tolerance (PH), Opalescent Glare (PH), Cacophonic Burst (SS), Freezing Fog (CA),  
6.Probe Thoughts (CD pg176), False Sending (BoVD pg), Seal Portal (PH), Wall of Gears (PH), Rary’s Interplanar Telepathic Bond (PH), Greater Confusion (SS), Dream Casting (SS), Transfix (CA)
7. Wall of Eyes (BoVD pg), Barghest’s Feast (PH), Energy Immunity (CA), Ghost form (CA), 
8. Bestow Greater Curse (CD pg 152), Steal Life (BoVD pg), Soul’s Treasure Lost (BoVD pg), Planeshift, Greater (PH), Anticipate Teleport, Great (CA), 
9. Utterdark (BoVD pg), Mindrape (BoVD pg), Vile Death (SS), Absorption (CA), Reaving Dispel (CA), Sphere of Ultimate Destruction (CA), Programmed Amnesia (CA), Superior Invisibility (CA), Transmute Rock to Lava (CA)

Spells:

4/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7 CL 31 Saves DC =28 + spell level

0.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Barghest’s Feast, Empowered Cacophonic Burst, Limited Wish, Delayed Blast Fireball,  
8. Greater Bestow Curse, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting (x3), Maze
9. Superior Invisibility, Mindrape, Reaving Dispel, Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Shapeshift, Timestop, Imprisonment[/sblock]

Finally here is Lorgane, probably more tricked out than absolutely necessary:[sblock]Lorgrane “Blackhand”

Class: Wizard 6/Geometer 1/Cleric 1/Archmage 2/Contemplative 1/Loremaster 19
Alignment: NE

Str 24 (9 Base +5 Inherent){+6 Enhancement +4 Unnamed}
Dex 28 (13 Base  +5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement) {+4 Unnamed} 
Con 36 (17 Base +5 Inherent +12 Enhancement) {+2 Unnamed}
Int 46 (18 Base +5 Inherent +12 Enhancement +7 Level) {+4 Unnamed}
Wis 18 (11 Base +5 Inherent +2 Enhancement) 
Cha 18 (10 Base +4 Inherent +2 Enhancement) {+2 Unnamed}

Class Abilities:
Lore Master:
-Secret: +2 to Fort Saves
-Secret: +2 to Reflex Saves
-Secret: +1 to attack
-Secret: +1 Dodge Bonus to AC
-Secret: Free feat
-Lore: +37
-Bonus Languages: two Bonus languages
-Greater Lore (Ex): A loremaster gains the ability to understand magic items, as with the identify spell.
-True Lore (Ex): once per day a loremaster can use her knowledge to gain the effect of a legend lore spell or an analyze dweomer spell.

Wizard:
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe scroll as a bonus feat
-Bonus Feat

Cleric:
Domain: Planning:  Extend Spell as a Bonus Feat
Domain: Fate:  Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC if flatfooted or invisible attacker)
Rebuke Undead at 1st level 6 times per day

Contemplative:
Bonus Domain (for Wizard): Competition, +1 to any contested roll
Divine Health: Immune to Disease

Geometer:
Gains Glyph of Warding as a castable spell
May Draw Spellglyphs

Archmage:
-High Arcana: Spell Power
-High Arcana: Mastery of Elements

Armor Class: 48 (10 Base +9 Armor +9 Dex +6 Shield +5 Deflection +1 Dodge +1 Insight +2 Luck +5 Natural Armor)
HD: 28d4 + 1d6 + 1d8 + 390 (485hp) + 30 Temporary

Saves:
Fort  +39 (7 Base +13 Con +2 Unamed +7 Resistance +2 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale +5 Epic)
Reflex +33 (5 Base +9 Dex +2 Unamed +7 Resistance +2 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale +5 Epic)
Will +41 (20 Base +4 Wis +7 Resistance +2 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale +5 Epic)

To hit: 8 BAB (+5 Epic)(20 BAB +5 Epic with persistent Divine Power)
+26 Ranged Touch (8 BAB +5 Epic, +1 Competence, +1 Unnamed, +2 Morale, +9 Dex)
+38 Ranged Touch (20 BAB +5 Epic +1 Competence, +1 Unnamed, +2 Morale, +9 Dex))

Feats:
1. Skill Focus (KS: Arcana)
1. Skill Focus (Spellcraft)
1. Scribe Scroll (free Wizard)
3. Empower Spell 
5. Maximize Spell (Bonus Wizard)
6. Spell Focus (Evocation)
6. Extend Spell (Planning Domain)
9. Spell Focus (Transmutation)
12. Twin Spell
13. Persistant Spell (Secret)
15. Quicken Spell
18. Divine Metamagic: Persistant Spell
21. Multispell
24. Multispell (Bonus Loremaster)
24. Enhance Spell
27. Improved Spell Capacity (Bonus Loremaster)
27. Improved Metamagic
30. Improved Metamagic (Bonus Loremaster)
30. Improved Metamagic

Skills: (Wizard 63, Cleric 7, Archmage 18, Geometer 9, Contemplative 9, Loremaster 207)
Concentration +50 (33 Ranks +13 Con +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Decipher Script +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Diplomacy +31 (23 Ranks +4 Cha +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Gather Information +39 (31 Ranks +4 Cha +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Arcana) +58 (33 Ranks +18 Int +3 Feat +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Religion) +55 (33 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (The Planes) +55 (33 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Nature) +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (History) +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Geography) +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +32 (10 Ranks +18 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Search +28 (6 Ranks +16 Int +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Spellcraft +60 (33 Ranks +18 Int +3 Feat +2 Synergy +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)
Use Magic Device +41 (33 Ranks +4 Cha +1 Luck, +1 Competence +2 Morale)


1,440,000 Amulet of Health +12 (ELH)
1,440,000 Headband of Intellect +12 (ELH)
123,000 Dyrr’s Impervious Robes (CA)
490,000 Cloak of Resistance +7 (ELH)
50,000 Ring of Protection +5
101,015 +5 Mithral Buckler of Heavy Fortification
36,000 Gloves of Dexterity +6
25,000 Boccob’s Blessed Book (x2)
687,500 Books +5 (x5) (used)
110,000 Book +4 (used)
20,000 Luckstone
4,000 Ioun Stone: Clear Spindle (Sustain without food and water)
5,000 Ioun Stone: Dusty Rose Prism (+1 Insight to AC)
18,000 Ioun Stone: Iridescent Spindle (Sustain without Air)
30,000 Ioun Stone: Pale Green Prism (+1 Competence to atk, save, skills & ability)
30,000 Ioun Stone: Orange Prism (+1 Caster Level)
8,000 Ioun Stone: Incandescent Blue Sphere (+2 Enchancement to Charisma)
8,000 Ioun Stone: Pink and green Sphere (+2 Enchancement to Wisdom)
211,000 Staff of Power (50)
67,600 Ring of Spellbattle (CA)
40,000 Standard of Heroism (CW)
7,000 Scroll of Death Ward (x10)
2,000 Heward's Handy Haversack
64,000 Graft: Plated Armor Skin
27,135



Wizard Spells:  Caster Level: 30  Spell Save DC: 28 + spell level (+1 for evovation and transformation)
4/8/8/8/8/6/7/6/6/6/3
0. No Light, Mending, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1. Magic Missile(x2), Bestow Wounds (x2) (BoVD), Low Light Vision (SS), Alarm, Protection From Evil, Obscuring Mist
2. Quickened Truestrike (x4), Sadism (BoVD), Entice Gift (BoVD), Web, Misdirection
3. Fly, Haste, Slow, Daylight, Major Image, Greater Magic Weapon, Spell Vulnerability (PH), (open)
4. Assay Resistance (x3) (CD), Wrack (CD), Dimensional Anchor, Solid Fog, Enervation, Quicken Fireball
5. Twinned Orb of Fire (CA), Greater Blink, Freezing Fog (CA), Cloud Kill, Sending, Quickened Solid Fog
6. Quickened Teleport, Quickened Twinned Orb of Fire (CA), False Sending (BoVD), Wall of Gears (PH), Repulsion, Disintegrate, Antimagic Field
7. Persistant Divine Power, Enhanced Empowered Maximized Twinned Fireball, Energy Immunity (CA), Plane Shift, Spell Turning, Greater Scrying
8. Greater Anticipate Teleport (CA), Mind Blank, Quickened Enhanced Empowered Maximized Twinned Fireball (x3), (open)
9. Quickened Twinned Avasculate (LM), Mind Rape (BoVD),  Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Greater Visage of Diety, Gate, (open)
10. Persistant Greater Arcane Sight, Maximized Time Stop, (open)

Cleric Spells:  Caster Level: 2 Spell DC: 14 + spell level
3/2+1

0. Create Water, Mending, Guidance, Read Magic
1. Cure Light Wounds (x2), Divine Favor, +Truestrike

Persistant Spells Cast:

Persistant Greater Arcane Sight
Persistant Divine Power
Persistant (via Divine Metamagic) Greater Visage of Diety
Greater Anticipate Teleport
Mind Blank

-See magic Auras within 120ft
-Automatically know what spells or spell like abilities are affecting a creature within that range
-BAB becomes 20
-Gains +6 Enhancement Bonus to Strength
-Gains 30 temporary hitpoints
-Grow Batlike wings (fly 30 Average)
-Gain +1 Natural Armor
-Bite for 1d6 claw for 1d4
-Darkvision 60ft
-immunity to poison
-Resistance 10 to acid, cold, electricity and fire
-Damage Reduction 10/magic
-Spell Resistance: 25
-Unnamed bonus: +4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +2 Cha

[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 5, 2008)

So, how many of you guys are good?


----------



## Wrahn (May 5, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> So, how many of you guys are good?



I believe Darimus's bard (forgive me, I can't recall the name), Minathiel (mine) and Athear (Shayuri's) are the good ones.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

Arr...and while Athear isn't literally -made out of- good, like Minathiel, he's a silver dragon...who are pretty amazingly good. And further, his concept specifies that he's spent a good deal of his time in the planes hunting down evil dragons, in anticipation of the opening of the Ban, so they couldn't return to the material plane on the day, and aid the invasion.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

Hmmm...yeah, the party does consist of some pretty damn GOOD characters atm.  Minathiel is, as stated, literally oozing GOOD.. heck, he's one step shy of exalted.  Athear is a Silver Dragon, which is one of the two major icons of good as far as this campaign world is concerned (Silver and gold dragons symbolize the epitomy of goodness and purity on the prime), and Darimaus' bard (Mary, I believe) is another "epitomy of good" style character (Paldin levels and an exalted feat, 'words of creation').

Jool the drogorn is evil, but she's more of what I call 'Kenpach evil', which is closer to Neutral.  Definitely heartless/cruel, but more of an "I don't care, I just wanna fight people" than someone actively seeking to promote evil (From what I've seen of her so far, at least).

Thoughts:
First off, upon review I recognize the Paladin of Tyranny, and have allready said no to it in a few other games b/c I think it's deadly touch ability is far too easily broken.  Since this is especially true at Epic level, I'll also be saying no to it in this game.

As to the 'three uber good characters consorting with evil' problem... 
The short of it is that your characters will have to deal with it.
They're the only backup you've got, and each of your personal gods/patrons/whatever have made it clear that regardless of how you may despise it, you must work with them for the greater good.  You could try to convert them to mend their wicked ways, or keep an eye on them to ensure they are helping the good cause.

Also, I'd like to point out that 'associating with evil' is not considered an evil act, and does not break a paladins code(It's listed SEPERATELY for paladins, not under their code, that they won't knowingly associate with evil) OR make an exalted person loose their exalted status.  It's HOW and WHY you interact with them that determines things like that.  I've also always disliked the whole "a paladin will not knowingly assocaite with evil creatures"... How do you redeem someone without associating with them?

This doesn't mean you have to let them be evil and commit evil acts, precisely the opposite.  It just means you can work with them, and pretty much have to.
It's a classic thing in most any story, the good and evil people have to team up to go against something beyond both of them, and I think it'll make for a very interesting story.

Does anybody still have a problem with this, and if so what?

Now, as far as WD's mage goes, my # 1 concern is: Dracolexi has a lot of interesting abilities, but the power words essentially useless at Epic.  The draconic words can be useful, depending on which ones you choose.
As far as the dragonheart mage, might I suggest Improved Spellcasting instead of Epic Spellcasting?  I assume your main course of attack will be the breath weapon, and having improved spellcasting will give you higher level spell slots to sac for more damage (if you spent 3 epic feats on it, you'd be able to sac one of your 12th lvl spell slots for 36d6 damage (reflex DC22+cha for half).  I'd also suggest checking out dragon magic for extra draconic feats (such as Draconic vigor and Draconic Senses).


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Now, as far as WD's mage goes, my # 1 concern is: Dracolexi has a lot of interesting abilities, but the power words essentially useless at Epic.  The draconic words can be useful, depending on which ones you choose.
> As far as the dragonheart mage, might I suggest Improved Spellcasting instead of Epic Spellcasting?  I assume your main course of attack will be the breath weapon, and having improved spellcasting will give you higher level spell slots to sac for more damage (if you spent 3 epic feats on it, you'd be able to sac one of your 12th lvl spell slots for 36d6 damage (reflex DC22+cha for half).  I'd also suggest checking out dragon magic for extra draconic feats (such as Draconic vigor and Draconic Senses).




Dracolexi gives me a better skill list, some nifty powerwords, abonus feat, a better hit die and nearly full casting. It is also very in-theme.
I wanted epic spellcasting for some epic buffs (Epic Mage armor for one).

I will make a list of good draconic feats   

Can I use an old dragonwrought kobold as my race? (The smallest epic dragon ever   )


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

I think somebody else asked for a Dragonwrought Kobold a page or two back, and I'm gonna stick with no.  Kobold yes, dragonwrought no this time round.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 5, 2008)

Still looking for players?


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

unfortunately, we're at about 8 people right now, sorry.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2008)

That's all fine, I suppose.

Here's my concern. It sets us up not just for IC conflict but for OOC as well. The only reason to make an evil character is because one wants to RP doing evil things. I can't see any other reason. However, the three 'good' characters are obligated to make sure that doesn't happen. In other words, we are obliged to make sure one PC cannot be RP'ed according to the player's intent. If he tries to do evil, we must stop him. Now, your whole, 'you must cooperate scenario' works, but only if he waters himself down, and plays 'evil lite.'

I guess I just question why someone would want to play evil in a group that's mostly aggressively good. It seems like that kind of deep idealogical gap dooms the game either to constant inter-PC conflict, or at -best- to the whole point of RP'ing evil in the first place being diluted and rendered moot.

Anyway, it's a concern I have. If the players of evil don't mind constantly being monitored and subject to that kind of smothering attention...then I suppose my concern is unwarranted.


----------



## Wrahn (May 5, 2008)

As long as you don't have a problem with the association, I don't; though I imagine there is going to be a huge amount of friction.  I will have to adjust Minathiel's personality a tad, but that is fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I think somebody else asked for a Dragonwrought Kobold a page or two back, and I'm gonna stick with no.  Kobold yes, dragonwrought no this time round.



Fine, than I will make him a spellscale (normal kobolds are a little bit underpowered, and I'm not used to epic, too.)
How do you read this:
Humanoid (dragonblood): Spellscales are humanoids with the dragonblood subtype. For all effects related to race, a spellscale is considered a dragon.

Alter Self is no "effect"?

[sblock=Feats]Draconic Heritage (Copper) (Bonus from Dragonblooded Sorcerer)
Still Spell (Bonus Dracolexi)

1 Eschew Materials
3 Draconic Aura
6 Improved Toughness
9 Versatile Spellcaster
12 Extend Spell
15 Quicken Spell
18 Accelerate Metamagic (Quicken Spell)


21 Improved Spell Capacity
24 Improved Spell Capacity
27 Improved Spell Capacity
30 Epic Spellcasting

Dragonheart Mage
1 Draconic Breath
2 Draconic Senses
4 Draconic Vigor
8 Draconic Arcane Grace[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmmm...yeah, the party does consist of some pretty damn GOOD characters atm.  Minathiel is, as stated, literally oozing GOOD.. heck, he's one step shy of exalted.  Athear is a Silver Dragon, which is one of the two major icons of good as far as this campaign world is concerned (Silver and gold dragons symbolize the epitomy of goodness and purity on the prime), and Darimaus' bard (Mary, I believe) is another "epitomy of good" style character (Paldin levels and an exalted feat, 'words of creation').
> 
> Jool the drogorn is evil, but she's more of what I call 'Kenpach evil', which is closer to Neutral.  Definitely heartless/cruel, but more of an "I don't care, I just wanna fight people" than someone actively seeking to promote evil (From what I've seen of her so far, at least).
> 
> ...




Jemal, I'd be happy to not use the deadly touch ability. I only chose Paladin of Tyranny for the Divine Grace ability. 

Also, Scion would not be the over-the-top kind of evil but more like an assasin or other professional killer who would take great pride in his work.

Can mage armor and greater mage armor be affected by the Abjurant Champion's abjurant armor ability since it is mentioned that Abjurant Champion's use mage armor and it would make sense except that mage armor and its greater counterpart are conjuration effects even though they are more of force effects instead of actual armor.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 5, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> unfortunately, we're at about 8 people right now, sorry.




Keep me in mind for an alternate if you need one!   

I like concept and love epic play though I don't usually get that option.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

WD - Spellscales count as both humanoids AND Dragons, so if something affects either, it affects the spellscale.  

Avalon - That would be acceptable.  As for the Abjurant Champion, it's always been my firm belief that their abilities are intended to work with mage armour (Heck, the example character, a 5th lvl abjurant champion, receives a +9 armour bonus from mage armour.. hmmm... i see a clue!).  It was most likely an oversight by the author, he forgot to check Mage armour's school, and just assumed it was Abjuration.


----------



## Avalon® (May 7, 2008)

Jemal, can we use the item creation rules from the MIC that would allow us to add common effects at no additional increase in price?

Like for example making a bracer with +6 Str and +6 Con for only 72000 gp.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> WD - Spellscales count as both humanoids AND Dragons, so if something affects either, it affects the spellscale.
> 
> ...



So, ... can I use Alter Self to take on a dragon shape?


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

Avalon - DMG page 288 details adding extra powers.  If you could tell me which page in the MIC you're finding this new rule on, I'll look at it but I don't see why they'd specifically contradict a working rule.
Heck, if the abilities aren't similar enough to go on the same slot, the one that doesn't belong should cost an ADDITIONAL 50% According to the DMG's body slot affinities.

WD - I see no reason you couldn't, within the 5 HD limit of the spell.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

BTW, the rule Avalon mentioned is on p. 233-234 MIC.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2008)

I'm gonna say no to that.  The DMG way has always worked for me, and it's what I'm familiar with, so its what I'll be using.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 8, 2008)

I have an Intrest in joining

i would like to play a Fighter/Legendary Dreadnaut
or a Druid/ Master of Many Forms

Are there any restrictions on races?


----------



## Darimaus (May 8, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> That's all fine, I suppose.
> 
> Here's my concern. It sets us up not just for IC conflict but for OOC as well. The only reason to make an evil character is because one wants to RP doing evil things. I can't see any other reason. However, the three 'good' characters are obligated to make sure that doesn't happen. In other words, we are obliged to make sure one PC cannot be RP'ed according to the player's intent. If he tries to do evil, we must stop him. Now, your whole, 'you must cooperate scenario' works, but only if he waters himself down, and plays 'evil lite.'
> 
> ...




I'm just gonna hop into this conversation cause I haven't said anything in a while  (damn having a functional and complete character right off the bat!!!). Anyways, there are some cases where someone almost has to be evil, not from an RP point of view, but from the rules. Using stuff out of BoVD for example means you have to be evil, even if you just like the rules involved. This can be mitigated somewhat by the DM, but is still a nasty pit trap to come across every time you want to use it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Edit - My post came out all wrong. I think, since the issue's decided, the point's moot. No need to ruffle feathers over it now. Welcome back Dari!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Keep me in mind for an alternate if you need one!
> 
> I like concept and love epic play though I don't usually get that option.
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Hey Jemal. Sorry, but I think I have to bow out of this game. It is a bit much for me. But you got great alternates.

But I'm really looking forward to your level 12 game


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Hey Jemal. Sorry, but I think I have to bow out of this game. It is a bit much for me. But you got great alternates.
> 
> But I'm really looking forward to your level 12 game




I would love to join, (any needs the party has? or can I just go brute?) that is as usual up to the DM/GM.

Concepts: (I am just going to list as I am not a hundred percent what everyone is playing and I don't want to step on toes.)
Kensai/Dragon Disciple
Arcane Heirophant 
Shadowcraft Mage

I will flesh one of them out if accepted!


----------



## Wrahn (May 13, 2008)

Sooooo

Where are we on this?


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Hee...probably waiting on me...sorry!

I was thinking about redesigning Rhodia to be more of a dragonrider, and less of a warlock. I'm torn though. Making her a dragon rider would give Athear more personal power, but it would make Rhodia nearly useless without him.

As it is, she's a level 27 warlock, which can accomplish some pretty neat stuff even at a level 30 game, and her magic attacks supplement Athear's physical attacks pretty well.

Since the original game pitch suggested the game would have significant RP elements as well as combat, I think I'll stick with the warlock build of Rhodia. This means that my unmodified character sheet from before will probably work. I'll want to review feats, invocations and items...but I -promise- I will be done with that by tonight and have any revisions posted for review.


----------



## Avalon® (May 13, 2008)

I still haven't finished my new char. Sorry


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

ah, little bit of this little bit of that.  Haven't been on in a few days (til yesterday), and wasn't exactly sure where everyone was on char. creation.

SO, I'm gonna start the IC thread asap, much like I started the original.  Give you guys a chance to RP/get to know each other and plan IC while putting final touches on, though I WOULD like characters finalized before we get into combat.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Oh, and Triangle/Hellrazor - I'm afraid I'm gonna have to decline, the party's prettty full, even with WD dropping out.  Sorry.

ALSO, everybody : New Rogues Gallery up, so we don't have to sort through the old characters as well.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Also, According to my notes, the current roster is at: 
Shayuri
Avalon
Darimaus
Whrahn
Voidrazor
Tailspinner

Am I missing anybody?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 14, 2008)

*alternate*

will post my character in your rogue's gallery as an alternate since you have 6 players already let me know if iI can still attented the meeting in the observatory


 thanks  

J


 EDIT

 No problem e-mail me if you need an alt thanks again


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

Jerrand - I'd rather keep the RG with JUST the characters who're actually playing At the moment, if you don't mind.  If I need an alt, I'll call on one of you three, but until then the party's set, sorry.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2008)

I keep procrastinating on posting the the page # for the one thing I'd like from the Magic Item Compendium. Its the Belt of Battle page 73. I'm also wondering if it would be possible to pay extra for more charges.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Meep...for some reason I thought it was SRD only...

Oh wait, that's right, he did okay MIC on a case by case basis, and with the understanding we didn't overuse daily charge items...

Eh...I'm pretty happy with my purchases so far.

Hopefully, if I need anything else, I can buy stuff in the game with my cash on hand...


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

VR - I'm gonna say no to the extra action belt, sry.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Tailspinner, is that sheet you posted the current one, or an incomplete or placeholder one?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, is that sheet you posted the current one, or an incomplete or placeholder one?




Current... Why? Did I miss something?


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Nope, nothing like that.

I just noticed a few things about it, especially inventory selections, and thought I'd share some comments if you're interested.

I will put them in sblocks, so you can read them or ignore them as you see fit. 

[sblock=Comments]1) Your saves are very low for level 30. We suggest looking into some resistance bonuses to augment them. Consider that most spells and effects will be ranging from DC 35-40 at this level...and that's for encounters of equal CR. 

2) Your AC is also pretty low. I think that's because you're relying on Bracers of AC +8 and natural armor +5 as your only AC boosters. The bracers are very inefficient, since you're a fighter. You can wear armor, which is MUCH cheaper than the bracers for higher ac bonus. Even if you want to only use light armor, a Mithril breastplate or chain shirt +5 still costs less than the bracers, and gives more AC. If you're willing to spend more (and since you seem to be building a frontliner, you should), then you can get much better. AC won't stop every hit, or even close, but it discourages power attacks and blocks iteratives...

3) You're spending all your money on those four rings of energy immunity. And two epic feats as well. Energy attacks can be nasty, but pure immunity to them is very expensive...and leaves you wide open to anything BUT energy attacks. That's not a good tradeoff for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Nope, nothing like that.
> 
> I just noticed a few things about it, especially inventory selections, and thought I'd share some comments if you're interested.




She's the same as she was the first time around.

All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

I edited my previous post to include the comments in an sblock.

Last time, I was anticipating possibly having to fight her.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> VR - I'm gonna say no to the extra action belt, sry.



OK, in that case Panarchus is ready to go.


----------



## Pyrex (May 15, 2008)

I just noticed the revival.  If you're still re-recruiting, I'd be happy to bring Lochlan back.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 15, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> She's the same as she was the first time around.
> 
> All suggestions are welcome.



I agree the elemental protection is pricey. But just under a million for the full set isn't horrible since it does alot to compensate for the low Ref save. Maybe drop one for a Ring of Protection +5, maybe not.

Suggestions:
Drop the sword to +6 (still epic) to free up some cash
+5 animated heavy or tower shield
+5 mithril breastplate of moderate or heavy fortification
+5 vest of resistance (Complete Arcane)
Dusty Rose and Lavender and green Ioun Stones
ask if Jemal will allow a Third Eye of Conceal
Shock Trooper feat (Complete Warrior)
Combat Brute feat (Complete Warrior)


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

He had a note way back in the chargen post that Mind Blank wasn't allowed as a spell...otherwise I'd have gone for a Third Eye of Conceal myself. 

Still, can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Arabesu (May 15, 2008)

*interested*

Howdy,

I see you have restarted this campaign.

I'm still reading these threads, but I'm interested in this if you are still recruiting new players and alternates. If you have closed it, then my apologies. There are a lot of posts to read and I tend toward obsessively reading them from the beginning to the end and am only on the 19th or 20th page.

What I've seen so far intrigues me. 

I share some of your players in my PbP and the Eschaton PbP if you need a reference that I won't waste your time and that I am a frequent poster.

_________________________________________________________________________

I am thinking about a Nymph Sorcerer with levels in either Geomancer or Mystic Theurge to bump up druid caster levels.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2008)

minor Hijack]
Darimaus, glad to see you back. Any chance of this game  making a come back? I for one have sorely missed it. 
[/minor Hijack]

Jemal,
If you get any openings I would be interested in bringing over Obsidian if possible. 


-Blood


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

I'll accept Lochlan back on the principle that he was there the first time, but unfortunately I'm going to have to say no to Arabesu.  I've allready turned away a couple other players b/c we're full.  I just noticed that I still had the thread tagged as recruiting, my apologies to those of you whose hopes I've raised.  I can add you to a list of Alternates, if you wish.
So far those that've expressed interest:
Jerrand, Hellrazor, Bloodweaver1, Amazing Triangle, Arabesu.
Wow.. that's a full game right there.. why don't we try and find ourselves a DM? I'm always up for an Epic Game, though I don't think I can run another one at the moment.

Also, if you enjoy reading about the campaign, You can try the original Epic Problemrevention and Epic Problem: Return to Power


----------



## Wrahn (May 21, 2008)

Hey, I guess my point in IC thread was that if they had gained power in the planes then their absence here may not have gone unnoticed and while we have some information on them, everything we could learn about them would be good.

If they hadn't and had been granted power, well that tells us something as well.


----------



## Pyrex (May 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll move him over to the new RG thread and take a look in the new threads.


----------



## Darimaus (May 30, 2008)

Hey, just letting you all know I'm still alive. Very hectic week last week. I'll be ready to post today IC, just wanted to give you a heads up Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

IN case anybody missed it, you're all about to get into a Fight, and I still need Initiative and intended combat actions from most people.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2008)

My apologies, I went to post and I forgot all the rules involving my character. I think I've got a handle on her again though, so I'm ready to go.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

IC thread is still waiting on Wrahn's actions for Minathiel...

Alsy, Pyrex you haven't posted Lochlan to the new Rogues Gallery, once you've done that feel free to post IC (and assume you were with them from the start).  If you've changed your mind, please say so And I'll take one of the others.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry, but I've been busy.  As much fun as it would be to rejoin I think I'll just bow out for now.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm, allright, sorry to see you go, but I understand.

Bloodweaver/Arabesu, you guys still around/interested?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday, June 23. Please auto-pilot Jool for me.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2008)

It occurs to me that it might be a good idea to make sure everyone is still around before jumping things to chamber full of outer darks critters. Could I please get a chirp from everyone just to make sure you are all still here?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2008)

...what?

I think you have the wrong game thread.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 29, 2008)

Whoops! Sure do. Although I am curious if this one is going to restert at some point.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 24, 2009)

I do believe I want in... but as I said in another thread.. I'm not all that experienced in epic level progressions so any and ALL help in making my chara actually USEFUL will be a HUGE help....

I was thinking UBER rogue with a MASSIVE amount of attacks and somehow tie my sneak attacks into most if not all of my attacks... ideas anyone?

also do all scores start at 8 or just one at 8 and the rest at 10?

 - Rathan


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

In 3.5 all scores start at 8.

Abilities cost 1 point per point until you have a score of 14. 

Then they cost 2 points per point until you have 16.

Then 3 points per point until you have 18.

Or more simply:

Attribute of 14 costs 6 points
16 costs 10
18 costs 16


----------



## Rathan (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok... keep in mind this is A LOT of number crunching and it's VERY late at night... if someone sees something is wrong PLEASE feel free to point it out and help me fix it! LOL 

whew this took FOREVER for me to do.. LOL

Question: Was also wondering if you would allow to non-slotted items that gave +5 scared and Insight bonuses to AC respectively?.... and how much they would set me back gold-wise?

Arineil Silverwing
Female Human Half-Celestial Fighter 26 (Outsider ECL 30)
Neutral Good
Representing Rathan


Strength 36 +13 [+4 Template] [+6 Level Increase] [+5 Manual] [+6 Item] (15, 8 pts)
Dexterity 16 +3 [+2 Template] (14, 6 pts.)
Constitution 31 +10 [+4 Template] [+5 Manual] [+6 Item] (16, 10 pts.) 
Intelligence 16 +3 [+2 Template] (14 6 pts.)
Wisdom 16 +3 [+4 Template] (12, 4 pts.)
Charisma 18 +4 [+4 Template] (14, 6 pts.) 

Size: Medium
Height: 6'4"
Skin: Dull Silver
Eyes: Glowing Bright Blue
Hair: Long Strait Bright Blue
Vision: Darkvision 60 Feet

Total Hit Points: 448 / 448

Speed: 30 feet (Fly 60 Feet: Good)

Armor Class: 55 [+1 Dex, +7 Natural, +14 Armor, +8 Shield, +5 Deflection]

      Touch AC: 19
      Flat-footed: 54

Spell Resistance 35
Initiative modifier: +7
Fortitude save: +26
Reflex save: +17
Will save: +17
Base Attack(s): +26/+21/+16/+11/+6
Attack (+2 Adamantine Holy Power Heavy Flail): +43/+38/+33/+28/+23 1d10+19 Dmg 18-20x2 Crit
Attack (unarmed): +39/+34/+29/+24/+19 1d3+13 Subdual Dmg
Attack (missile):
Grapple check: +39
Unarmed Damage: 1d3+13
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a half-celestial can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe. 


Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Gaint, Abyssal, Elven

Feats:
Blind-Fight
Weapon Focus (Heavy Flail)
Quick Draw
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Improved Sunder
Improved Nat. Armor x6
Fly-by Attack
Hover
Combat Reflexes
Cleave
Great Cleave
Improved Crit (Heavy Flail)
Improved Weapon Focus (Heavy Flail)
Overwhelming Critical
Devistating Critical
Pen. Damage Reduction (Epic)

Spell-Like Abilities: (By HitDice)
Daylight at Will
1-2  	Protection from evil 3/day, bless
3-4 	Aid, detect evil
5-6 	Cure serious wounds, neutralize poison
7-8 	Holy smite, remove disease
9-10 	Dispel evil
11-12 	Holy word
13-14 	Holy aura 3/day, hallow
15-16 	Mass charm monster
17-18 	Summon monster IX (celestials only)
19-20 	Resurrection

Skills:
30 Max Class/15 Max Cross-Class
Appraise (Int) +3 [+3 Int]
Balance (Dex) +3 [+3 Dex]
Bluff (Cha) +4 [+4 Cha]
*Climb (Str) +21 [+8 Ranks, +13 Str] 
Concentration (Con) +10 [+10 Con]
Diplomacy (Cha) +4 [+4 Cha]
Disguise (Cha) +4 [+4 Cha]
Escape Artist (Dex) +3 [+3 Dex]
Forgery (Int) +3 [+3 Int]
Gather Information (Int) +3 [+3 Int]
Heal (Wis) +3 [+3 Wis]
Hide (Dex) +3 [+3 Dex]
*Intimidate (Cha) +19 [+15 Ranks, +4 Cha]
*Jump (Str) +28 [+15 Ranks, +13 Str]
Listen (Wis) +13 [+10 Ranks, +3 Wis]
Move Silently (Dex) +3 [+3 Dex]
*Ride (Dex) +13 [+10 Ranks, +3 Dex]
Search (Int) +17 [+14 Ranks, +3 Int] 
Speak Language (Infernal)
Speak Language (Draconic)
Spot (Wis) +18 [+15 Ranks, +3 Wis]
Survival (Wis) +3 [+3 Wis]
*Swim (Str) +28 [+15 Ranks, +13 Str]
Use Rope (Dex) +3 [+3 Dex]


Arineil Silverwing's Equipment:
+6 Mithril Fullpate of Heavy Fortification (1,210,000 gp)
+6 Animated Mithril Heavy Steel Sheild (640,000 gp)
+2 Adamantine Holy Power Heavy Flail (1,280,000 gp)
Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137,500 gp)
Manual of Gainful Excerise +5 (137,500 gp)
Ring of Protection +5 (50,000 gp)
Ring of Freedom of Movement (40,000 gp)
Cloack of Epic Resistance +6 (360,000 gp)
Belt of Gaint Strength +6 (36,000 gp)
Amulet of Health +6 (36,000 gp)
Cubic Gate (164,000 gp)
Helm of Comp. Languages and Read Magic (5,200 gp)
Boots of Teleportation (49,000 gp)
Bottle of Air (7,250 gp)
Hewards's Handy Haversack (2000 gp)
Scarab of Protection x3 (38,000x3 gp)


Money:

Platinum:
Gold: 307,600
Silver:
Copper:


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2009)

Rathan, pls read my other thread.  I won't be doing any char. creation for any of these games until I know which game I'm running. sry.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 24, 2009)

whelp... lets hope you DO run this then as I put a crap load of work into just the number crunching of this character LOL.... let alone the back story that's brewing in the back of my mind atm.. heh


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

I have seen the edit in post one posted today at 1221 hars local. i am now posting my interest in the game. the concept is the same as mentioned in your 'return ' thread:

Human, focused conjurer 5, fighter 5, spell sword 10, swiftblade 10

hp: 10+ 7*4+ 5*3+ 10* +10* +  =

feats:
H:
F1:
CL1
F2:
CL3:
W5:
CL6:
F4:
Cl9:
CL12:
CL15
CL18:
CL21:
CL24:
CL27:
CL30:


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I've decided that I WILL  be running my epic game again.  It'll be the same premise as this one, but I'll be starting a new thread b/c I'm going to completely restart the game and update some creation rules.  

Keep your eyes open all Epic-players, New thread will be coming sometime in the next day or two!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

I would keep my eyes peeled, but that sounds kinda painful . . .


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2009)

Eenteresting. I shall watch it.

...which is to say, I will watch for the new thread. I will play the game, if allowed.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 1, 2009)

oh oh oh!!! *dibs dibs dibs*! LOL


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 1, 2009)

Very, very cool. When you start the new thread could you post a link here? I usually browse by subscribed threads and don't want to miss the new one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

ditto on that question!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2009)

Apologies that it took me longer than expected, I decided to get my mutant game rolling before starting another one.  

I'm posting the link to my new game here for those who've got this thread subscribed.  Enjoy. 

Jemals Legends


----------

